# eBay non type specific



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2019)

Anything Allied or Axis what is related to airplanes or airpowers or could be enhancing knowledge about the mentioned subject.

Staffelhund Aussie foto luftwaffe Jagdflieger Staffelhund Wappen | eBay
JG52-Wappen-Tafel-bilanz Fotos luftwaffe jagdflieger jg52 Wappen Tafel bilanz | eBay
JG27 Shield Ich foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg27 Wappen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2019)

5583 Hubschrauber Cierva Autogyro C.30 OE-TAX Österreich 1. Republik Fotoabuzug! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2019)

17 May 1943 ww2 1st Bombardment Wing England 1943 | eBay
1945 WWII Photo VBF80 Bombing Fighter Squadron 80 Air Force Plane & Named Crew | eBay
ANT-25 Vintage WWII Real Photo Airplane - USAAF - Fighter Plane - Snapshot Picture | eBay
1942 Press Photo Reconnaissance photo of St. Nazaire France after British raid | eBay
Press Photo Scuttling of the French fleet at Toulon, WWII | eBay
100th Bombgroup Series ourmilitary | eBay
Original WW2 Photo- Officers Club 381st Bomb Group Ridgewell England Station 167 | eBay
Foto WK II Wehrmacht 3 Soldaten in Fliegerkombi einer mit angelegten Patronengur | eBay
Foto WK II Luftwaffe Flugplatz in Russland Soldaten räumen Landebahn | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2019)

https://www.ebay.fr/itm/AVIATION-PHOTO-AVION-COUZINET-40-ET-ARC-EN-CIEL/283356191071?hash=item41f958595fePsAAOSwo6NcTtiT
AVIATION PHOTO ORIGINALE AVION RENé COUZINET TYPE 40 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2019)

Jagdflieger II JG 26 Feldflugplatz Schwimmwesten Sonderbekleidung | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2019)

WW2 ENGLAND RAF 10 TON BOMBS 1945 MINISTRY OF AIRCRAFT NEWS PRESS PHOTO 8" X 6" | eBay
avion Monoplan Bernard 80 le Bourget - photo ROGER-VIOLLET | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2019)

WW2 repro Picture Photo 1944 WASP pilot in flight gear and leather flying jacket 2428 | eBay
JG5 (?) Foto Finnland Kampfpiloten Jäger vom Jagdgeschwader 5 ? Eismeer-Geschwader | eBay
JG53 Jagdflieger Hptm. Bretnütz Luftwaffe ORIGINAL S/W Dia | eBay
Color Farb Dias Jagdgeschwader JG 2 Kommodore Major Schellmann 1941 Gefallen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2019)

34th PRS - P-38 F-5 photo pilot around D-Day #9 | eBay
WW2 Orig Snapshot Negative 3.25 x 2.25 w/ Dummy German Plane & American Soldiers | eBay
1940s aircraft photo of single engine US? biplane | eBay
Photo A009 - WW2 315th US troop carrier group Waco CG-4A glider cockpit, 1943 | eBay
1945 US Army Air Corps Glider Plane Aviation Evacuation WWII Photo FL29 | eBay
Ww2 aircraft photo negative North American XB-28 Dragon b25 Mitchell 8x10 | eBay


----------



## Gastounet (Feb 3, 2019)

I think the biplane on the photo 3 is a Nieuport 17, a french aircraft of the WW1


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2019)

Yep it looks like. Its serial is 1424.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2019)

1941 Press Photo World War II - Airdrome in Addis Ababa, Ethiopia | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2019)

FW190 CF+OV #720 WWII Photo ~ Captured German FW190 Fighter ~ | eBay
FW190 CF+OV #721 WWII Photo ~ Captured German FW190 Fighter ~ Salzwedel Possibly ~ | eBay
Fw190 #725 WWII Photo ~ Captured German Fighter ~ FW190 ? ~ | eBay
Bomber #724 WWII Photo ~ Captured German Bomber ~ | eBay
Bomber #723 WWII Photo ~ Captured German Bomber ~ | eBay
Bomber #722 WWII Photo ~ Captured German Bomber ~ Salzwedel Possibly ~ | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2019)

WWII WW2 US U.S. Press Release Photo,German Pilot,A120,Luftwaffe,Original,War | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug BOMBEN BELADEN CA 13X18CM PRESSEPHOTO | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug BOMBEN BELADEN CA 13X18CM PRESSEPHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2019)

1942 vintage Original magazine photo Wackett Trainers On Assembly Line WWII | eBay
1942 vintage original magazine photo print Student Observers Spot Shells WWII | eBay
1942 vintage original magazine photo print Girls Working On Stirling Bomber WWII | eBay
1944 vintage original magazine photo Coast Guard Flyers Take Sick Man WWII | eBay
1945 vintage original magazine photo print Girl Harvests Grain Under Fortress | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2019)

WWII WW2 Warbirds of U.S. Navy Aircraft Carrier 1942 Planes On Deck 8x10 Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2019)

British Paratroopers Training 1941 WWII | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2019)

foto luftwaffe RAF Beute Hubschrauber wappen | eBay
Foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg2 9/1942 | eBay
foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg26 olejnik robert JG3 | eBay
2x foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jagdgeschwader me109 Hagena | eBay
Secret listening device Foto JG 1 luftwaffe jagdflieger me109 Peilgerät PfeilGIV | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2019)

But I doubt that's the RAF autogyro. I would say that's a French one.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2019)

i am sure they are. Brits had no auto giro during BOF


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2019)

Also. the RAF didn't use the marking of the anchor on the rudders. That's the naval French AF. Also the name of the manufacturer on the rudder is L.O what indicate the Lioré et Olivier. It is the LeO C.301 that can be also recoginzed by the shape of the fin and rudder. The RAF autogyros were of the Cierva C.30 and C.30A licenced variants produced by the Avro factory. All of them had the long dorsal fin. Additionally tha tripod for rotating of wings is characteristic for the LeO C.301 because the C.30 had four ones.

















The enlarged pic reveals the quite high and wavy demarcation line between the camo colours of the fuselage sides. The profile below shows that as well. What is more the French roundel on the fuselage side was cut out as the trophy. The enlarged shot edited with the Gama-correction reveals the fuselage inner structure noticed through the hole in the fabric skin.










the profile source: TheAviationHistorian (@AvHistorian) | Twitter


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2019)

1942 Press Photo WWII -- future pilots of Turkish Air Force train to fly gliders | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2019)

Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Weihnachtszeitung PRANGER Rumänien Jagdgeschwader 77 - 1943 | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2019)

1942 vintage original magazine photo Students Observe British Fleet WWII | eBay
WWII 392ND PATHFINDERS BOMB SQUADRON MISSIONS CAMPAIGNS TARGETS SIGN CAMP PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2019)

2Wk Foto Flugzeug Junkers Ju 287 Anbau | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2019)

Carganico, Hartwein 5131 Archiv Foto Luftwaffe - II./JG5 Jagdgeschwader 5 Carganico Hartwein WW2 WK2 | eBay
Carganico, Hartwein 5128 Archiv Foto Luftwaffe - II./JG5 Jagdgeschwader 5 Carganico Hartwein WW2 | eBay
Pressefoto 1939 Propaganda Staffelabzeichen deutscher Flieger Luftwaffe 12/12/ | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2019)

Horst Henning Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 88 A 1./KG 77 300 FF. Horst Henning RK! 8./NJG 3 Rußl | eBay
Horst-Henning Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 88 A 1./KG 77 300 FF. Horst Henning RK! 8./NJG 3 Rußl | eBay
Horst-Henning Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 88 A 1./KG 77 300 FF. Horst Henning RK! 8./NJG 3 Rußl | eBay
Horst-Henning Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 88 A 1./KG 77 300 FF. Horst Henning RK! 8./NJG 3 Rußl | eBay
Horst-Henning Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 88 A 1./KG 77 300 FF. Horst Henning RK! 8./NJG 3 Rußl | eBay
Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Staffelwappen Flugzeug Führerschule B3 - WWII um 1940 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2019)

Foto WK II Luftwaffe Flugplatz in Russland Soldaten räumen Landebahn | eBay







foto luftwaffe Karl Heinz bendert me109 Parndorf jg 27 | eBay
foto luftwaffe Herbert rabben Ju 87 stuka | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2019)

WWII WW2 US U.S. Press Release Photo,German Tiling Rockets,A4,Original,Secret | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2019)

Walter Oesau Flugzeug Me Bf 109 Jagdflieger Walter Oesau Pilot | eBay
Egon Mayer C158 Frankreich Jagdflieger Egon Mayer Fliegerass v. seiner Messerschmitt Me 109 | eBay
Egon Mayer C156 Frankreich Jagdflieger Egon Mayer Fliegerass nach Luftsieg Schwimmweste JG2 | eBay
Egon Mayer C157 Frankreich Jagdflieger Egon Mayer Fliegerass nach Luftsieg Schwimmweste JG2 | eBay
Egon Mayer C155 Frankreich Messerschmitt Me 109 JG2 Jagdflieger Egon Mayer Fliegerass TOP | eBay
Hrabak Flugzeug Me Bf 109 Jagdflieger mit Flugzeugwart Major Hrabak | eBay
Oleynik Jagdflugzeug Me Bf 109 Pilot Oltn. Oleynik mit 1 Flugzeugwart | eBay
NJG2 Jakob Norz Flugzeug Me Bf 109 Tarnanstrich Jagdflieger NJG 2 Jakob Norz | eBay
Hohagen Pilot Jagdflieger nach Feindflug JG2 Schwimmweste Oberst Hohagen | eBay
Abrahamzik mit-Bordfunker Piloten Jagdflieger des Geschwader JG51 Abrahamzik mit Bordfunker | eBay
Piloten Jagdflieger JG11 Hptm. Hermichen 1944 Focke Wulf Fw 190 | eBay
Pilot Jagdflieger JG26 Flugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 190 W. Hofmann | eBay
Neuhoff Jagdflieger Flugzeug Me Bf 109 JG 53 Ltn. Neuhoff | eBay
Sturm Barkhorn Batz Fonnekola Piloten Jagdflieger Sonderbekleidung Oltn. Sturm Barkhorn Batz Fönnekola | eBay
Flugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 190 Jagdflieger JG51 Hptm. Nordmann | eBay
Piloten Jagdflieger Jagdgeschwader 51 Stabsstaffel 1944 Sonderbekleidung | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2019)

World War 2 Photo VMTB 143 Devil Dog Avengers USMC Marines Original Period 1944 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2019)

Cool stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2019)

See post #49 notice beer and soft drink ration and personnel role

1943-44 VMF-111 USMC Makin Island Devil Dogs Collection of Papers Program News + | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2019)

WWII Photo Inspecting a Cyclone airplane motor 1942 4X6 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2019)

Erwin Leykauf Luftwaffe Lt Col Erwin Leykauf Iron Cross scored 33 Vics flying in the East | eBay
Ludwig Meister NJG LUFTWAFFE LUDWIG MEISTER KC 39 VICS AT NIGHT SIGNED HIS 14 X 10 mm photograph | eBay
Hoffmann JG53 +30-09-39 Bethingen Saarland, Jagdgeschwader 53 , Portrait Lt. Hoffmann , Me 109 , KIA bei Bethingen Saarland | eBay
Erich Kuhlmann JG53 Portrait Jagdgeschwaders 53 , Me 109 Pilot Erich Kuhlmann | eBay
Lt Hans Riegel JG53 + 20.03.1940 bei Saarbrücken Portrait Jagdgeschwaders 53 Me 109 Lt Hans Riegel + 20.03.1940 bei Saarbrücken | eBay
Franz Kaiser JG53 Portrait Jagdgeschwaders 53 , Me 109 Pilot Franz Kaiser | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2019)

JG53 group foto Foto LW Flugzeug Plane Me Bf 109 3 Gruppe JG 53 Pik As Wappen Gruppenbild | eBay
JG53 group foto Jagdgeschwaders 53 , Me 109 Pilot erklärt Luftkampf in Frankreich | eBay
JG53 group foto Jagdgeschwaders 53 , Me 109 Pilot , Besprechung vor Feindflug Frankreich (3) | eBay
JG53 pilot sleeping Jagdgeschwaders 53 , Me 109 Pilot bei Ruhepaus , Sitzkrieg Frankreich | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2019)

Press Photo US Marine Corp pilot Major Gregory Boyington during World War II | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2019)

Original Foto Luftwaffe Werner Mölder in seiner Messerschmitt Bf 109 Stab/JG 51 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2019)

AK De Havilland Dragon Moth der irakischen Luftwaffe | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2019)

AK Potez 63 Flugzeug der Schweizer Luftwaffe | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2019)

TOPP-Fotoalbum-Gross-Bild-Aufsitzen zur Jagd-Jagdgeschwader.53-Pik As-Ju88/KG.77 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2019)

TOPP-Fotoalbum-Gross-Bild-Betankung-Maschine-Jagdgeschwader.53-Pik As-Ju88/KG.77 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2019)

Fotoalbum-Groß-Bild-Feindflug-Glückshund-Jagdgeschwader.53-Pik As-Ju88/KG77 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 22, 2019)

Excellent detail shots.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 22, 2019)

..and it comes with a puppy as standard equipment!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2019)

1942 WW2 8 print photos, RAF airplanes , Beaufighter , Suderland, more! 112616 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 27, 2019)

The Beaufighter pic colourization is a disaster.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 27, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> The Beaufighter pic colourization is a disaster.


I suspect that the image may be a wartime colored print for publication...note the missing red or white squadron/aircraft code on the fuselage?

At least, that was my first impression.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 27, 2019)

Looks more like a postcard painting


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2019)

Foto WK II Wehrmacht Flugzeugmechaniker auf Flugfeld beobachten ankommende Masch | eBay

Schwarze man or black man, the unsung heroes of the Luftwaffe


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2019)

Foto/Privataufnahme Militaria, Luftwaffe Offizier Galland Flug Vorbereitung (37) | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Stab 1./KG 77 Oblt. Willi Sölter RK! 200 Feindflug 1942 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2019)

Altes Foto Wehrmacht V2 Rakete / Aggregat 4 beim Transport im 2.WK (C33) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2019)

Aerosani_NKL16
Foto AEROSAN Sowjetische Motor Propellerschlitten Beute Finnland Nordfront | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2019)

3 orig. Top Fotos Luftwaffe KC holder + Nachtjagd Geschwader + NJG 6 + Orden | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2019)

Original 1944 World War 2 WWII Press Photo Russian Pilots In Nome Alaska 9x7.5 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2019)

Foto russisches Aufklärer Flugzeug durch Beschuss abgedrängt ! Bei Kiew 1943 ! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 4, 2019)

Observation Balloons
luftwaffe in Militaria 1918 bis 1945 Fotos, Briefe und Postkarten | eBay
2WK Foto 1941 Ostfront Wehrmacht Soldaten WWII LUFTWAFFE Deutsche Feldluftschiff | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 4, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger englische Beute Flagge 9.jg54 Wohnwagen bob me109 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 4, 2019)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg54 Ekkehard Bob ek2 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

Very early model

D389 Foto Wehrmacht Russland Beute Flugzeug plane Me109 IL2 mit Balkenkreuz TOP | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2019)

Ha, ha, ha ...... that's the early Yak-1 but not any Me 109 IL2 . The seller has never seen any of the planes he mentioned in the pic caption. I would say a moron who looks for another idiot to extort money.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2019)

1943 Press Photo airmen of US Navy & Brazil work together at Natal, Brazil field | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2019)

WW2 PHOTOGRAPH 64TH FIGHTER WING GROUP PLAQUE ACHIEVEMENTS AGAINST GERMANY | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2019)

Vtg Official USAAF Army Air Force Photograph #2 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2019)

1559 Original Photo Vintage Military Aircraft Silver Gel | eBay

Caproni Ca.313 Under new management


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2019)

North American XB-28 (NA-63) Dragon experimental aircraft photo bomber usaaf | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 21, 2019)

1942 vintage original magazine photo Students Observe British Fleet WWII | eBay

Interesting image; Percival Proctors in the foreground and Fairey Applecores in the background.

1942 vintage original magazine photo print Student Observers Spot Shells WWII | eBay

This is a Blackburn Shark fuselage.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2019)

Scarce WWII Photograph Eagle Mountain Army Airfield USAF Fort Worth Army Depot | eBay

FEED ME!!!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2019)

Orig 1941 Photo 1st Armored Division OBSERVATION AIRPLANE Louisana Maneuvers 11 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2019)

Orig 1941 Photo 1st Armored Division OBSERVATION AIRPLANE Louisana Maneuvers 13 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Abschuss Liste Abschüsse der 4. JG 3 Jagdflieger Top | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

Rare LOCKHEED C-60A LODESTAR ORIGINAL PHOTO WWII Era ARMY AIR FORCE Airplane | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

WWII US Army WASP Women Airforce Service Pilots Piper Cub J-3/L-4 Airplane Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

1940 Press Photo French Air Force members loading bombs onto a airplane, France | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

orig photo US AAF prop Airplane; soldier w Eighth 8th Army sleeve insignia WWII | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

foto lot luftwaffe jagdflieger bringmann ua 5.jg3 | eBay

Bringmann had twenty-eight confirmed claims, twenty-four in Russia(plus two unconfirmed) and four in the West(plus one unconfirmed B-17) ( Arnold Bringmann Jg 3 - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum )


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger bringmann 5. Jg 3 me109 Wappen arques 40 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

Bringmann https://www.ebay.de/itm/foto-luftwaffe-jagdflieger-bringmann-5-Jg-3-me109/254212933620?hash=item3b304587f4lo8AAOSwwJJcxF3K


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger Joachim Kirschner und Bringmann 5. Jg3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger Kommodore jg51 bei jg53 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

Erwin Fischer 1.h/12 Stargard-1936 foto Lot luftwaffe jagdflieger Erwin Fischer 1.h/12 stargard 1936 1.f 121 | eBay


Stfkpt 1(F)/121 Long Range Recon, FAGr-1, Stab I/NAGr-102, Stab AG-103. Kracker Luftwaffe Archive


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

Wilcke 7.jg53 4x Foto luftwaffe Jagdflieger 7.jg53 wilcke me109 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Foto-luftwaffe-Jagdflieger-Josef-Priller-jg-26/254212087667?hash=item3b30389f734xkAAOSw~LRcwzAt


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2019)

Flugzeug Flieger WW2 Luftwaffe Arado AR 77 1943 ab Brahnau Bromberg Feldpost RAD | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2019)

Sauerstoffgerätetest. Orig-Pressephoto, von 1940 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Abschussbalken werden aufgemalt, 28 Abschüsse | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2019)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 8, 2019)

Very cool!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Klemm L 25 Sport & Schulflugzeug mit schöner Lackierung | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION MORANE SAULNIER MS 475 VANNEAU | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG POLIKARPOV I-153 CHAIKA | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2019)

Vintage WW2 War Original Vintage 2.75 X 4.25 Photo Planes Amazing Pic | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

Original WWII AAF 8x10 Photo AIRCRAFT MECHANICS AT WORK 1943 McChord Field WA 68 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

WWII AAF 8x10 Photo AFRICAN AMERICAN AIRCRAFT MECHANICS WORKING McChord Field 44 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

Original WWII AAF 8x10 Photo RARE UNUSUAL AIRCRAFT at McChord Field 1943 WA 54 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 17, 2019)

I agree.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original WWII AAF 8x10 Photo RARE UNUSUAL AIRCRAFT at McChord Field 1943 WA 54 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 538254



Culver PQ-14B target drone.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Soldaten Flugzeug Beute ? auf Feldflugplatz Verladung Wintertarn | eBay

A tad chilly it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2019)

WW2 Picture Photo 1940 TDN-1 first US drone taxiing USS Sable 1803 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 20, 2019)

WW2 Picture Photo 1944 SNJ Texan and FM-2 Wildcats on deck of USS Sable 2284 | eBay

Texan playing with the big boys

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 21, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Luftbild Boulton Paul Defiant Nachtjäger . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 21, 2019)

Foto MG Luftwaffe Feld Division Drilling Flugabwehrlafette .






see

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2019)

Original 1948 USAF 8th Tactical Recon Sqd Northrop F-15A Reporter Aircraft Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 23, 2019)

Pressebild - Benzintransport im Osten, Lastensegler Luftwaffe Ostfront | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2019)

Leuchtbomben werden geladen. Orig-Pressephoto, von 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2019)

Vietnam War RAF Avro Shackleton at Sangley Point 1969 Kodachrome 35mm slide | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 6, 2019)

Werkaufnahme Messerschmitt Bolkow Blohm Luftwaffe bomber Junkers Ju 288V5 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2019)

Pressebild - Japanische Flieger unter sich, nach erfolgreichem Angriff | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2019)

Pressebild - Drahtverhau in der Luft & Flieger spielen Fußball, Major Graf | eBay

Ace Major Hermann Graf was a football player and a keeper. Bet you did not know that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2019)

Bordschütze in der Wanne. Orig-Pressephoto, von 1941 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2019)

Bombenaufhängung in italienischem Bomber. Orig-Pressephoto, um 1941 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2019)

General Aviation GA-43 (took a while to find) see General Aviation GA-43 | Wikiwand

Foto, WK II, Luftwaffe, Flieger, plane, Flugplatz, HB-??? - H3,5 9 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2019)

1940 Navy Scouting Force PB2Y Coronado Flying Boat at San Diego News Wirephoto | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG PILOT OBERST HELMUT LENT 102 NIGHTVICTORIES | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG LOCKHEED ORION | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG PILOT OBERST WERNER STREIB NACHTJÄGER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG BREDA 88 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2019)

Lot of 2 Original WWII US Photos Destroyed Train Bombing Truck Radar USAAF | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2019)

Original Vintage WW2 photo Avro Anson Serial 8600 BCATP ex 3 BGS RCAF Macdonald | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2019)

WWII 1940s US Navy large Airplane small Photo sailors de-icing ? wing | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2019)

Orig. Foto WH Luftwaffe Heinkel He111 Aufklärer Besatzung 2.Weltkrieg 1941 He111 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2019)

Orig. Foto, Luftwaffe Flugzeug, Blindflug Cockpit Selten! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2019)

Foto Svenska Aero Jakt Falken - Swedish interbellum fighter plane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2019)

Foto Nielsen og Winther Aa Jaeger - Danish World War one fighter plane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2019)

Foto Caspar C3 flugzeug D-1360 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeug auf Flugplatz Baneasa, Rumänien, d | eBay

Score board notice balloon kills


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 29, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig. Foto WH Luftwaffe Heinkel He111 Aufklärer Besatzung 2.Weltkrieg 1941 He111 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 542680



That He111 looks very much like a decoy to me. The props and the cockpit just don't look "right" to me, and there are no exhausts protruding from the engine cowlings. Also look at the tailwheel which appears to be a V-strut.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2019)

Of course it is a decoy.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2019)

Observation balloon (much used early years Ost front and later on quite parts of front) Im Korb eines Fesselballons. Orig-Pressephoto, um 1939 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2019)

1 orginal foto flugzeug me 109 1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2019)

Foto 2 WK, Flugzeug, Espenlaub E 17 vor Fertigungshalle, Kennung 1932 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2019)

Orig. Foto Wasserflugzeug Heinkel He 60 am Kran Ponton Hafen WARNEMÜNDE 1941 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2019)

WWII RB-1 Conestoga airplane photo ORIGINAL | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2019)

Frostschutzsalbe vor dem Feindflug. Orig-Pressephoto, von 1942 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2019)

Org WWII Photo: American P-80 Jet On Airfield Rare!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2019)

Org WWII Photo: American P-80 Jet On Airfield Rare!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2019)

WWII 1944-5 US Navy VP-63 sailor's France wrecked German airplane photo #4 | eBay

Captured french floatplane liberated 1945 Latécoère Late 298


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 5, 2019)

On #205, any idea what the first kill marking is?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2019)

FO15 Foto Flugzeug KLM holländische Kennung Druckpropeller zwei Seitenleitwerke | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2019)

Org. Photo: British RAF DB-7 Bombers Awaiting Squadron Assignments!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2019)

1944 USAAF ATC 7th FS Bismark ND Airplane Photo #24 C76 Hospital plane closeup | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2019)

Altes Archiv Foto Luftwaffe JU 88 STAFFELWAPPEN Flugzeug Notlandung England | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2019)

original WWII PHOTO NAVY PBY FLOAT PLANE while flying | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Schulungsflugzeug, Travemünde, 1944, e | eBay

Caudron C.445

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2019)

Consolidated Vultee Valiant Print Army Navy and Marine Corps Basic Trainer | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2019)

WWII ERA 8 X 10 Photograph-Curtiss A-8A Airplane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 16, 2019)

WW2 INTELL PHOTO ORIG 8x10 P47 fighters of 1st Brazilian squad attacking Germans | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 17, 2019)

Org WWII Photo: American Biplanes In Army Hanger | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 17, 2019)

Org WWII Photo: American Grasshopper Scout Plane On Airfield 1946 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 17, 2019)

1941 vintage Original magazine photo Air Travelers Arrive In Lisbon WWII | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2019)

Foto : Düsenjäger Jagdflugzeug Campini-Caproni C.C.2 aus Italien 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2019)

B-29 SUPERFORTESS ~ B-17 FLYING FORTRESS TEST BY BOEING AIRCRAFT - 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug-Bücker Bü 131 (Pik-As) JG53 mit Staffelabzeichen (5701 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

4th “China” Marine Division- 1937 Sino-Japanese War: Chinese Fighter Biplane | eBay

Now that would make an original model.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Foto 2 WK, Flugzeug Espenlaub E 16, 2 Sitzer, selten, | eBay

Now who is original Horten? E-16 was a single seat tailless pusher motor glider,developed from E-15,1930 by Gottlob Espenlaub


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2019)

A single seater.. ? I would say that's a two-seater.

A nice find.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Foto Album , Heinkel Flugzeug Werke Rostock , um 1936 , Katapult / Technik rar ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Org. Foto 2. Weltkrieg dt. Flugzeug Jagdflugzeug Wappen Staffelwappen | eBay

Hispano Aviación HA-1112


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Org. Foto 2. Weltkrieg dt. Flugzeug Jagdflugzeug Wappen Staffelwappen | eBay

Hispano Aviación HA-1112


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Org. Foto 2. Weltkrieg dt. Flugzeug Jagdflugzeug Wappen Staffelwappen | eBay

Hispano Aviación HA-1112

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2019)

Superb!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Org. Foto 2. Weltkrieg dt. Flugzeug Jagdflugzeug Wappen Staffelwappen | eBay

Hispano Aviación HA-1112


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Org. Foto 2. Weltkrieg dt. Flugzeug | eBay

Hispano Aviación HA-1112


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Org. Foto 2. Weltkrieg dt. Flugzeug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Org. Foto 2. Weltkrieg dt. Flugzeug | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 23, 2019)

WWII 1943 4th Field Hospital- Destroyed Italian C.200 In Castel-Benito, Tripoli | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 23, 2019)

Curtiss-Wright CW-22 but a Dutch KNIL, Must be the only one. very rare i think.

OLD WW2 MILITARY PHOTO SNAPSHOT AIRCRAFT A-75 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 23, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII 1943 4th Field Hospital- Destroyed Italian C.200 In Castel-Benito, Tripoli | eBay
> 
> 
> View attachment 545561



Something RAFy in the lower right background as well


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 23, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Curtiss-Wright CW-22 but a Dutch KNIL, Must be the only one. very rare i think.
> 
> OLD WW2 MILITARY PHOTO SNAPSHOT AIRCRAFT A-75 | eBay
> 
> ...



That one is wearing US stars on the fuselage. May be ex-ML-KNIL, perhaps one that wasn't delivered before the NEI fell to the Japanese.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2019)

buffnut453 said:


> That one is wearing US stars on the fuselage. May be ex-ML-KNIL, perhaps one that wasn't delivered before the NEI fell to the Japanese.


Did you read the backside?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2019)

Rumänien Rumänische 2WK WW2 Foto Technic Polnische Polish PWS 26 Flugzeug ARR 06 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2019)

Rumänien Rumänische 2WK WW2 Foto Technic Polnische Polish PWS 26 Flugzeug ARR 05 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2019)

Rumänien Rumänische 2WK WW2 Slide Negativ Dia Polnische Polish Fokker F.VII3m E | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2019)

Rumänien Rumänische 2WK WW2 Slide Negativ Dia Polnische Polish Fokker F.VII3m B | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2019)

Rumänien Rumänische 2WK WW2 Slide Negativ Dia Polnische Polish Fokker F.VII3m A | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2019)

The plane in the post #262 is not the PWS-26. The Polish training aircraft had the wings of the rectangular shape with rounded tips. The shape of the elevators was different. Also the ailerons were on the top wing only. The one in the picture has ailerons both on the top and bottom wings . What is more the wings are of the trapeze shape. Additionally there is the fairing behind the pilot's headrest. The PWS 26 didn't had it at all. The engine of the PWS 26 had the NACA cowling with small bulges for tappets what can be seen in the pic attached to the post #263

Edit.... I have found it.. this is a Raab-Katzenstein RK 26 also known as the Fieseler F1/F2 Tigerschwalbe/Tiger. It is a German training plane. The kites were built by Întreprinderea de Construcii Aeronautice Românesti (ICAR).The first copy of the Acrobatic sport-training aircraft was released in 1935.

F1





F2









the pic source: Prototype/Testbed | The Dreamy Dodo | Page 34





the pic source: Aircraft template

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2019)

WWII 1944 USAAF ATC 7th FS Bismark ND Airplane Photo Aeronca L-3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2019)

WWII 1944 USAAF ATC 7th FS Bismark ND Airplane Photo Stinson Sentinel | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2019)

WWII 1944 USAAF ATC 7th FS Bismark ND Airplane Photo #3 YC-76 Caravan | eBay

Curtiss-Wright C-76 Caravan - Wikipedia


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2019)

WWII 1944 USAAF ATC 7th FS Bismark ND Airplane Photo #2 C76 Hospital plane tail# | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2019)

WWII 1944 USAAF ATC 7th FS Bismark ND Airplane Photo C-76 Hospital plane tail# | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2019)

1944 WWII USAAF ATC 7th FS Bismark ND Airplane Photo C-76 Hospital Ship | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2019)

Fliegerass-Flugzeug/Airplane Ju 87- 900 Feindflug - 2./St.G.2 Immelmann(Q677) | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2019)

WW2 Photo Corporal Junior and the Boeing XB-15 Glossy Size "4 x 6" inch V | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2019)

Vintage NACA Cold War Lockheed P-80A Shooting Star Prototype 8x10 photo pre NASA | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 30, 2019)

LS-Gruppe DFS-230 + Henschel Hs126. Orig-Pressephoto, um 1940 | eBay DFS 230


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2019)

Org WWII Photo: Early United Airlines Passenger Aircraft | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2019)

WW2 Photo A stunning snap of this RAAF Hawker Sea Fury "4 x 6" inch α | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 1, 2019)

Almost looks like a modern airshow pic.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> Almost looks like a modern airshow pic.


I think it is. Only if i realley like it, i post modern non period pictures.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2019)

Erbeutetes polnisches Flugzeug. Orig-Pressephoto, von 1939 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2019)

That's the PWS 26.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2019)

De Havilland D.H.103 Hornet, Großes, Original- Werksphoto, von 1948 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2019)

USAAC Boeng XB-15 Bomber 41st Recon Group 1939 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2019)

1949 RESTRICTED BRITISH RAF FIREFLY FR AIRCRAFT ID CARD NO 238 1ST ISSUE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2019)

WWII - Pacific Theater - Three 4-F Bi-Planes in Flight #21 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2019)

1940 Bulgarische FLUGZEUG DAR U-1,LZ-BAXA Am Plovdiv AUSSTELLUNG,Orig.FOTO 14x9 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2019)

Italienische Jagdflugzeuge im Einsatz an der Kanalküste Kriegsberichter Orignal | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

Lot 16 WWII Continental Aviation & Engineering Corp. Black & White Plane Photos | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

Foto 2: Westfront Flugzeug Beute Flugzeug französiche Maschine Rot Kreuz | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

Italia Italienische Luftwaffe FIAT AS1 Flugzeug Airplane Technik Foto 2WK WW2 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

Rumänien Rumänische Luftwaffe WW2 2WK Technic Foto Fieseler Fi 156 Flugzeug 02 | eBay
Rumänien Rumänische Luftwaffe WW2 2WK Technic Foto Fieseler Fi 156 Flugzeug 01 | eBay

Not a fi156


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2019)

Of course not.. these are the RWD 13 Polish pre-war planes used by the Romanian AF as the Liaison and Medevac.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

BRISTOL BUCKMASTER - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

BRISTOL TYPE 170 FREIGHTER - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

BLACKBURN FIREBRAND - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

HAWKER HARTS - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

HAWKER DEMON - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

Royal Navy Malta Fleet Air Arm Albacore Aircraft British Military History 1942 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

WW2 Original press Photo RAF De Haviland Flamingo in flight | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

Original WW2 press photo Torpedo carrying Beauforts RAF Coastal Command 25/11/40 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo of earlier biplane Thomas Morse XP-13 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

D003 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Beute Flugzeug Rumänien Henschel Hs126 Patent ? | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2019)

That's the Romanian IAR 38. In other words, the IAR 37 powered by the BMW 132A engine. She has noting in common with the Hs 126.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

WWII 1940s RAF aircraft photo #11 airplane tri-engine | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

U.S. Military Plane 1940's Vintage Okayama ? Japan Photo almost 2 3/4 by 4 1/2 | eBay

what is it?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2019)

WWII RAF No. 121 Fighter EAGLE SQUADRON US Volunteer Photo Document Lot ES | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2019)

VINTAGE MILITARY AIRPLANE AIRCRAFT PHOTO PHOTOGRAPH 8X10 GRUMMAN F3F SQUADRON | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG AVRO LINCOLN | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG AVRO LINCOLN 2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DE HAVILLAND SEA HORNET | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2019)

1942 PHOTO NATIONALIST CHINA USA MADE VULTEE P66 VANGUARD PLANE 二战中国空军美国战机 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2019)

10008a❚ ORIGINAL Foto, Pilot am Zelt | eBay
10007a❚ ORIGINAL Foto, Pilot am Zelt | eBay
10031a❚ ORIGINAL Foto, Pilot oder Fliegerschütze | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2019)

7005a❚ original Foto, Soldaten an abgestürzten russischen Flugzeug , Russland | eBay
6921a❚ original Foto, deutsche Soldaten auf russischen Flugzeug , Russland | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2019)

ON BOARD THE AIRCRAFT CARRIER HMS ARGUS. 1940 WW2 War Photo "4 x 6" inch B | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2019)

VINTAGE GRUMMAN F3F WWII MILITARY AIRPORT AIRPLANE FACTORY PHOTO PHOTOGRAPH 8X10 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2019)

1940s photo of Vintage Airplane Seversky P-2A, Sever Sky | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2019)

WWII Große (8.25x5.25) Foto Image- Airplane- Japanisch Bomber- Airfield- 1940s | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2019)

WWII Große (8.25x5.25) Foto Image- Airplane- Japanisch Bombers- Airfield- 1940s | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

PHOTO / FORMAT 17,50 CM X 12 CM / AVION / AVIATION / SEA FURY | eBay

Fairey Firefly Dutch airforce


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 13, 2019)

Dutch Navy, actually...but close. Got the country right.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2019)

buffnut453 said:


> Dutch Navy, actually...but close. Got the country right.



Actually...Marine Luchtvaartdienst (MLD), being a part of the Navy  . Code 16 stood for patrol duty

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2019)

Photo PRESSE WW2 WWII 20.5x15.3 : FAIREY BARRACUDA sur PORTE AVIONS _ RAF 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

AK777 Photo avion plane H. Mathieu aerodrome Tanger hélice Tanger 1952 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION AMIOT 340 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO ORIGINALE AVION MILES MARTINET | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

Aviation. Avions. Liberator. Tirage argentique. Silver print. | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

Original slide 53 Beech C-46 Aeronavale, French Navy, 1975 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

c.1940 WW2 Original Photograph Phillips & Powis Merlin XX Aeroplane fc79 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

Original Records office Photo WWII RAF attack shipping S.S. Gertrude June 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

Original Records office Photo WWII RAF attack shipping S.S. Sabine June 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

The pilot of the fighter P-43 Lancer at Langley field War Photo 4x6 inch L | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

1943 Press Photo Castel Benito airfield destroyed by Allied bombs in Tripoli | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2019)

3liB074/ Flugzeugfoto - Luftfahrt im Bild – Nr. B 74 – Focke-Wulf Fw-62 V3 | eBay
3liB073/ Flugzeugfoto - Luftfahrt im Bild – Nr. B 73 – Focke-Wulf Fw-62 V1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2019)

3liB072/ Flugzeugfoto - Luftfahrt im Bild – Nr. B 72 – Focke-Wulf Fw-57 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2019)

1940s CHINA AIR FORCE CORSAIR PLANE MADE BY USA CHANCE VOUGHT CORP 二战中国空军战机 | eBay

"China purchased the 42 export versions of O2U-1 from 1929–1933, and 21 export versions of O3U between 1933–1934 and they saw extensive bombing actions. The O2U-1 versions participated in the Central Plains War and in the January 28 Incident against the Japanese targets, while the O3U versions first participated in the Battle of Pingxingguan to support the Chinese ground forces, and later against the Japanese targets in Shanghai. "


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2019)

1943 PHOTO NATIONALIST CHINA PILOTS FLY STEARMAN 75 PLANES IN INDIA 二战中国空军师在印度 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2019)

Foto polnisches PZL 5 Flugzeug Wehrmacht Beute Aeroklub Krakowski Polen 1939 | eBay
Foto polnische Flugzeug Wracks auf einem Flughafen in Polen Wehrmacht Beute 1939 | eBay
Foto Soldat der Wehrmacht vor polnischem PZL P-7 Flugzeug Wrack in Polen 1939 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2019)

The one in the middle shot is the LWS-2 air ambulance, registration SP-ATP captured by Germans at the Krosno airfield in 1939.

SP-ATP in May 1938





SP-ATP in September 1939 and a little bit later ...

















the pic source: 
Forum Odkrywcy
Myśliwcy - polskie lotnictwo myśliwskie w II Wojnie Światowej

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2019)

SUPERMARINE WALRUS Seaplane. Repairs in Desert. Rare Original WW2 Photo c.1941. | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2019)

WWII 1940s USAAF Douglas OA-4C airplane AEROPLANE PHOTO SUPPLY #2981 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2019)

1 oginal foto flugzeug mit wapen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Close Up of Supermarine Walrus Aboard HMNZS Achilles 1942 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2019)

Foto Finnische Luftwaffe: Polikarpov I-15bis | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2019)

Foto Finnische Luftwaffe: Tupolev SB-2 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2019)

As memo serves SB-2M.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2019)

Foto Finnische Luftwaffe: Brewster Buffalo Jagdflugzeug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2019)

Vintage Airplane photo US Navy Airplane Curtiss SO3C “Seamew” | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SAAB 17 SCHWEDISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2019)

Q201 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Österreich Italien Beute Flugzeug Ford Savoia TOP | eBay
Q197 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Österreich Italien Beute Flugzeug Ford Savoia TOP | eBay
Q196 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Österreich Italien Beute Flugzeug Ford triplane ? | eBay
Q195 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Österreich Italien Beute Flugzeug Ford triplane ? | eBay

Austrian, Caproni Ca.133


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2019)

Q199 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Österreich Italien Beute Flugzeug Ford Savoia TOP | eBay
Q198 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Österreich Italien Beute Flugzeug Ford Savoia TOP | eBay

Type?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2019)

Foto WK II Militärflugplatz Kaufbeuren-Durach Zivilisten Flugzeug H 3.59 | eBay

Bücker Bü131 Jungmann


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2019)

Foto WK II Militärflugplatz Kaufbeuren-Durach Zivilisten Flugzeug H 3.59 | eBay

Heinkel 72


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2019)

Foto WK II Militärflugplatz Kaufbeuren-Durach, Soldaten Flugzeuge H 3.59 | eBay

Arado Ar66


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2019)

Foto WK II Militärflugplatz Kaufbeuren Pilot Soldat mit Flugzeug H 3.59 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2019)

Foto PK WK II Militärflugplatz Hangar Militärflugzeuge H 3.59 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2019)

Heinkel He72 Kadett


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2019)

30th Infantry Division Piper L-4 Grasshopper at Spa Belgium 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2019)

30th Infantry Division Piper L-4 Grasshopper at Spa Belgium 1945 II | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2019)

Foto : Militär-Flugzeug aus Frankreich oder Belgien mit Kennung Mutenot No.43 | eBay

ANF Les Mureaux 115 ( ANF Les Mureaux 115 — Wikipédia )

New to me


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2019)

Foto : Kampf-Flugzeug aus Frankreich oder Belgien mit Kennzahl 5 im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2019)

Foto : Jagd-Flugzeug aus Frankreich oder Belgien mit Kennzahl 5 im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Bomber Bloch Frankreich Flugplatz Nantes WK2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Bomber Bloch Frankreich WK2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Frankreich Tarnfarbe Tarnmuster WK2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2019)

Orig. Foto - Belgisches Flugzeug Fairey Fox mit Landser - Mai 1940 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2019)

Original photo RAF 204 Sqdn London Saro flying boat 1938. | eBay
Original photo RAF 204 Sqdn London Saro flying boats En Route to Australia | eBay
Original photo RAF 204 Squadron London Saro flying boat 1938 Plymouth | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2019)

AWESOME! US Army Air Corps Heavy Fuel Tanker Truck on Road!!! | eBay


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 11, 2019)

The biplanes in post #371 are Avro 626s. They are not the same as the Avro Prefect, which the 626 is frequently and mistakenly called. The 626 was a different aircraft and was designed as a three seat gunnery trainer, whereas the Prefect had only two seats. Even the Avro Putnam book gets identifying which is which wrong. The rear gun position on these Austrian aircraft can just be made out behind the rear forward facing cockpit and was blanked over.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

Org. Photo: US View Captured French Vichy Caudron C.440 Transport Plane; Africa! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

Org. Photo: British RAF Percival Proctor Trainer Plane Landing on Airfield!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

War Photo American aviators pass by military aircraft Lockheed C-56 WW2 8x10 A | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

Foto Frankreich Bordeaux Merignac Flugplatz Beute Flugzeug Camo Kennung Maling | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

Foto Frankreich Bordeaux Merignac Flugplatz Beute Flugzeug Camo Kennung Maling | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

Foto Polen Polnisches Beuteflugzeug Camo RWD-14 Czapla Aufklärer Flugzeug Wrack | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2019)

It is not the RWD-14 Czapla but a Lublin R-XIIID

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 14, 2019)

Good stuff here.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

A320 Frankreich Giromagny erbeuteter französischer Bomber Bloch MB.210 airplane | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2019)

1940s WWII Netherlands airplane by AEROPLANE PHOTO SUPPLY #887 Koolhoven F.K.58 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2019)

Flugzeug Polen oder Frankreich aus Feldflugplatz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2019)

Neither Polish nor French plane and airfield... they even don't know what they selling . It's a Tupolev USB 2M-100A training version of the soviet SB-2 bomber. The pic was taken by Germans at a soviet airfield in 1941 rather


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2019)

Wurger said:


> Neither Polish nor French plane and airfield... they even don't know what they selling . It's a Tupolev USB 2M-100A training version of the soviet SB-2 bomber. The pic was taken by Germans at a soviet airfield in 1941 rather


Sb2 trainer indeed


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

Original WW2 Photo Armstrong Whitley bomber 1939 | eBay

Sence of humour painting the shark teeth on this thing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

Foto, Legion Condor, 4./LN 88, Flugzeug auf Flugplatz Sanjurjo, Spanien, b 20863 | eBay


----------



## Gastounet (Oct 19, 2019)

The aircraft on the post #413 is a Bristol Bombay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto, Legion Condor, 4./LN 88, Flugzeug auf Flugplatz Sanjurjo, Spanien, b 20863 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 557173



This is a RWD-13 air ambulance used by Spanish Nationalist Air Force wearing her initail, silver livery. Below she's in her later green uniform applied in 1939.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2019)

2 Original WW2 photos RAF Airspeed Oxford trainer planes 1940 | eBay

T1310


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2019)

3 Original WW2 photos RAF Lockheed Hudson RAF Cottesmore OTU 14 1940 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2019)

1943 WW2 aircraft print photo Westland Lysander unloads in Western desert 102019 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2019)

1942 Press Photo Anti-Axis Elements Founded in European Culture in Argentina | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2019)

BRISTOL BUCKINGHAM - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2019)

seltenes Originalfoto Kampfflugzeug Do 23 mit Kennung! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2019)

Foto Lettische Luftwaffe: Caudron C-60 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2019)

1940s airplane photo by Aeroplane Photo Supply #394 Japanese Yokosuka B4Y1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Schlauchboot Übung eines Rettungseinsatz, Großenhain, b 20863 | eBay

Crew prepared for training on ditching and dingy use.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2019)

JA64 Flugzeugführeranwärterkompanie Fliegerausbildungsbatl. 16 Schleswig Klensby | eBay

Crew prepared for training on ditching and dingy use


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2019)

Belarus Schilderwald bei Witebsk Віцебск Liosno Лёзна Vintage 1942 | eBay

Sign to aircraft fuel dump.

Wonder were the dachshund signal was for


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2019)

Photo Saab B-17 Ethiopian air force | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2019)

AK Flugzeug Bristol aeroplane 148 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2019)

AK Flugzeug L4441auf dem Flugplatz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2019)

AK Aufklärungsflugzeug Potez 56 T3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2019)

AK Kampfflugzeug vom Typ Hawker Henley Target Tower | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> BLACKBURN FIREBRAND - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay
> 
> View attachment 550044


BLACKBURN FIREBRAND - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> BLACKBURN FIREBRAND - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay
> 
> View attachment 560375


BLACKBURN FIREBRAND - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

HANDLEY PAGE MARATHON - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 11, 2019)

Good ones.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 11, 2019)

Nice!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> SUPERMARINE WALRUS Seaplane. Repairs in Desert. Rare Original WW2 Photo c.1941. | eBay
> 
> View attachment 553983



SUPERMARINE WALRUS Seaplane Being Repaired. Very Rare Original WW2 Photo c.1940. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1949 RESTRICTED BRITISH RAF FIREFLY FR AIRCRAFT ID CARD NO 238 1ST ISSUE | eBay
> 
> View attachment 547943


Fairey Firefly Mk.5 Large Original Photo, BZ632 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Fairey Firefly U8 Large Original Photo, BZ632 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Fairey Firefly IV Original Photo, BZ632 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Fairey Firefly Mk.5 WB246 Large Original Photo, BZ632 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

De Havilland Hornet PX365 Photo, HC732 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Fairey Firefly Mk.1 Z2118 Original Air Ministry Photo, BZ634 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> BLACKBURN FIREBRAND - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay
> 
> View attachment 560375


Blackburn Firebrand Prototype DD810 IWM Photo, HC731 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> De Havilland Hornet PX365 Photo, HC732 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 560804


FOTO FLUGZEUG DE HAVILLAND SEA HORNET AUF FLUGZEUGTRÄGER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DE HAVILLAND SEA HORNET | eBay

Michael Jackson nose job


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 17, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Fairey Firefly Mk.1 Z2118 Original Air Ministry Photo, BZ634 | eBay



That's the Firefly Mk.IV prototype Z2118.



Snautzer01 said:


> Blackburn Firebrand Prototype DD810 IWM Photo, HC731 | eBay



That's the second prototype Firebrand DD810, the first prototype was DD804.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

HAWKER HENLEY - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

HAWKER HENLEY - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

MILES MASTER II - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

MILES MASTER - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

MILES MASTER II - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

MILES M25 SPOTTER - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

MILES MESSENGER - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

BREWSTER BERMUDA - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

BLACKBURN FIREBRAND - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

BLACKBURN FIREBRAND - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2019)

Nr. 30917 Foto 2 Wk Deutsche Wehrmacht Beute Flieger Polen 6 x 9 cm | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION BLOCH 175 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION HYDRAVION LOIRE 130 EN VOL | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2019)

Kenilworth Flying Schools Avro 694 Lincoln Plane Old Snapshot 1949 Avion | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2019)

#235 WWII Kodachrome Color Slide ~ US Pilot and his plane ~ | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2019)

Org: Photo Plane Vickers 432 Top !!! | eBay


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 5, 2019)

Very nice.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2019)

XB-19














1941-46 USAAF Douglas XB-19 Experiment Bomber Long Range 8x10 Vintage Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1941-46 USAAF Douglas XB-19 Experiment Bomber Long Range 8x10 Vintage Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2019)

Aircraft Photo Plane WWII Era USA Military Photo Airplane | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2020)

very rare Douglas 8A-3N ex- dutch airforce with Balkenkreuz

Foto Flugzeug airplane aircraft Küste Holland Belgien | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2020)

ex- dutch airforce Koolhoven FK-51

Foto Flugzeug airplane aircraft Küste Holland Belgien Aalter | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2020)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeug, Focke-Wulf Fw 44, Cockpit in Nahaufnahme | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2020)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeug, Klemm 32, Cockpit in Nahaufnahme | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2020)

#V469 Photo ~ F-80 FP-80A #58400 Photo Reconnaissance Shooting Star ~ WWII Ace ~ | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> SUPERMARINE WALRUS Seaplane. Repairs in Desert. Rare Original WW2 Photo c.1941. | eBay
> 
> View attachment 553983


1940 Press Photo a naval amphibian is being hoisted aboard an Australian warship | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2020)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeug, Erinnerung an den Fliegerhorst Münchendorf, d | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG ARSENAL VG 33 BEUTEFLUGZEUG | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2020)

6/27/1941 B-19 flight Above Airfield Hanger cropped outline 10 x 16 b/w photo | eBay

XB-19


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2020)

Press Photo: Aerial View Norwegian Marked Douglas A-33 Bomber Heading to Canada | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2020)

Boulton Paul Defiant 

WWII 1941 British Night Fighter Planes Early Aviation Photo Woodhouse Collection | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2020)

1944 Press Photo World War II - Disguised Control Tower, Wonbiek, Belgium | eBay
1944 Press Photo "Phoney City"- Aircraft hangar disguised as row houses, Belgium | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2020)

Orig. Foto Polen Flugzeug Lockheed L-14 am Flugplatz PRENZLAU Brandenburg 1939 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG CAPRONI CAMPINI CC2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG FIAT GR-46 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

Foto, Luftwaffe, zerstörte polnische Flugzeuge, Flugplatz Krakau, Polen, g 20964 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Blick auf zerstörte polnische Flugzeuge, Krakau, Polen, 1 20964 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

Altes Militär Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Staffelabzeichen Adler? | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig. Foto - Belgisches Flugzeug Fairey Fox mit Landser - Mai 1940 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 556049


Orig. Foto - Belg. Flugzeug Fairey Fox - Beute - 1940 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2020)

Vtg WW2 WWII British Official Photo Lot Fighter Planes Parachutes Aircraft (6) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2020)

Original 35mm Slide Military Arircraft/Plane B-23 Apr 1986 #P213 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2020)

1942 Press Photo dummy planes developed by Army Engineers fly over Ft Belvoir VA | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2020)

Foto + Flugzeug Flieger Piloten Ausbildung +00537 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG WASSERFLUGZEUG DORNIER DO 22 AM KRAN | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2020)

Flugmotorenprüfstand Flugzeug Me109 Afrikakorps Flugplatz Bengasi Libyen Afrika | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2020)

Foto Tschechoslowakische Luftwaffe: beobachtungsflugzeug tip Aero A.100 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2020)

Foto Lettische Luftwaffe: beobachtungsflugzeug tip AVDI | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2020)

Interesting..


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG HAWKER DOPPELDECKER NORWEGISCHE LUFTWAFFE

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2020)

Foto Turkische Luftwaffe: Beobachtungsflugzeug tip Letov S.16 | eBay
Foto Turkische Luftwaffe: Beobachtungsflugzeug tip Letov S.16 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2020)

Last Rochester Flying Boat BOAC Southsea British Aviation History Short Kent | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2020)

WWII photograph RAF Fairey Swordfish aircraft Rocket training June 1944 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION REVISION MOTEUR AMIOT 351 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION DELANNE 10 | eBay
Planet Models 207 Arsenal Delanne 10C.2

For the strong hearted, there is a kit.... Planet Models 20772 - Arsenal-Delanne 10C.2 - Maquette avion 1/72 - le plus grand choix avec 1001hobbies.fr


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SIKORSKY S 43 NORWEGEN | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> FOTO FLUGZEUG HAWKER DOPPELDECKER NORWEGISCHE LUFTWAFFE
> 
> View attachment 569362




The same kite seen from the front-left side.





the pic source: Svenska Aero Jaktfalken - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

WW2 PHOTO DOUGLAS DC-4 GETTING SERVICED. | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

3liB179/ Flugzeugfoto - Luftfahrt im Bild – Bild-Nr. B 179 – Junkers Ju-252 V1 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

Foto Messerschmitt Me 209 V4 Prototip | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

Foto Messerschmitt Me 309 V1 Prototip | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

C137 Foto Wehrmacht Frankreich Beute Flugzeug riesen Bomber Bloch Typ ? England | eBay
C135 Foto Wehrmacht Frankreich Beute Flugzeug riesen Bomber Bloch Typ ? England | eBay


Bristol Bombay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> SUPERMARINE WALRUS Seaplane Being Repaired. Very Rare Original WW2 Photo c.1940. | eBay
> 
> View attachment 560578


WWII US GI Photo - British Supermarine Walrus Amphibious Biplane On Runway #2 | eBay
WWII US GI Photo - British Supermarine Walrus Amphibious Biplane On Runway #1 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2020)

Original Vintage Douglas XB-19 Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2020)

very very rare

Foto litauische ANBO-IV Flugzeuge auf Flugplatz - Kennung Luftwaffe Litauen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2020)

Morane-Saulnier MS.315 

Foto Flugzeug Luftwaffe Flieger Staffelabzeichen Kennung . | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2020)

WWII USN Navy Harpoon Aircraft Bomber PV-2 Lockheed Airplane Photo #16 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2020)

USN Navy WWII PV-2 Harpoon Medium Lockheed Bomber Aircraft Airplane Photo #17 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2020)

Foto Deutsche Luftwaffe: Focke Wulf FW 191 Bomber Prototyp | eBay
Foto Deutsche Luftwaffe: Focke Wulf FW 191 Bomber Prototyp | eBay

Fw191


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2020)

VINTAGE MILITARY AIRCRAFT AIRPLANE PLANE PHOTO PHOTOGRAPH GRUMMAN KITTEN G-63 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2020)

1941 Press Photo soldiers shoot machine gun bullets at Goodyear plioform covers | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2020)

Org WWII RCAF Photo Lot: English Aircraft On Airfield | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2020)

Org WWII RCAF Photo Lot: English Aircraft On Airfield | eBay

Notice bomb rack


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2020)

Org WWII RCAF Photo Lot: English Aircraft On Airfield | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2020)

Org WWII RCAF Photo Lot: English Aircraft On Airfield | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2020)

Org WWII RCAF Photo Lot: English Aircraft On Airfield | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> FOTO FLUGZEUG DE HAVILLAND SEA HORNET AUF FLUGZEUGTRÄGER | eBay
> 
> View attachment 560893


Org WWII RCAF Photo Lot: Canadian Aircraft On Airfield | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2020)

Org WWII RCAF Photo Lot: Canadian Aircraft On Airfield | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2020)

Org WWII RCAF Photo Lot: Pilot Posing With Biplane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2020)

Org WWII RCAF Photo Lot: Pilot Posing With English Biplane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2020)

A Fun Experimental Aircraft Under the Carport In Los Angeles B&W PHOTO 8x10" | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2020)

WW2 Original press Photo RAF De Haviland Flamingo in flight | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 6, 2020)

Foto Deutsche Luftwaffe: Focke Wulf FW 62 V-1 | eBay
Foto Deutsche Luftwaffe: Focke Wulf FW 62 V-1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 6, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG FLUGBOOT LATECOERE LATE 611 IN DEUTSCHEN FARBEN | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 6, 2020)

Orig. Top Foto französisches Beute See Flugzeug Breguet 521 Bizerte + Flugboot | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2020)

USAF Army Air Force AAF Sikorsky R-4 Helicopter Aircraft Photo #55 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DOPPELDECKER SCHWEIZ HB-OBA | eBay

DH.60G Gipsy Moth1917 CH-353 HB-OBA G-ATBL Bonvin/Montana (based Lausanne) >AeC Suisse/Lausanne-Blecherette

FOTO FLUGZEUG DOPPELDECKER SCHWEIZ HB-OBA | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2020)

U.S. ARMY AIR FORCE OFFICIAL PHOTO. | eBay

Curtiss XP-62


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. US Foto RAF Flugzeug Avro Anson CXII Kennung Flugplatz BARI Italien 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. US Foto RAF Flugzeug Avro Anson CXII Kennung Flugplatz BARI Italien 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. US Foto RAF Flugzeug Avro Anson CXII Kennung Flugplatz BARI Italien 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. US Foto RAF Flugzeug Fairchild 24 Argus am Flugplatz BARI Italien 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. US Foto RAF Flugzeug Taylorcraft Auster am Flugplatz BARI Italien 1944 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2020)

WW2 OFFICIAL U.S. A.A.F. INTEL PHOTO OF XP-56 NORTHROP "BLACK BULLET" WAR PLANE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2020)

WWII Aircraft Mechanics Photo Lot: Captured German Scout Plane; KO-AW | eBay
WWII Aircraft Mechanics Photo Lot: Captured German Scout Plane; KO-AW | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2020)

WWII Aircraft Mechanics Photo Lot: 86th Fighter Group Sign | eBay
WWII Aircraft Mechanics Photo Lot: 86th Fighter Group Sign | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2020)

WWII Air Air Corps Curtiss O-52 OWL Observation Aircraft Airplane Photo #41 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2020)

2.WK,Bulgarien "X" Zeichen Auf FLUGZEUG MESSERSCHMITT BF-108 &Soldat,Origin.Foto | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2020)

Q108 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Beute Bomber Balkenkreuz Frankreich TOP ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2020)

Foto Kreta Flugzeug Beute "Griechischer Jäger" Luftwaffe Kennung | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2020)

Q101 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Beute Frankreich Gloster Gladiator ? | eBay

Not a Gladiator.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2020)

Yep.. that's the Liore 46 C1 also known as the Liore-Nieuport 46.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

Lot of 4 Original WWII Photos Aircraft Planes Bomber Fighter Transport B-24 B-26 | eBay

Beechcraft Model 18 / C-45


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

WW2 U.S. ARMY AIR FORCE OFFICIAL PHOTO. NORTHROP Xb-35 LONG RANGE BOMBER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Lot of 4 Original WWII Photos Aircraft Planes Bomber Fighter Transport B-24 B-26 | eBay
> 
> Beechcraft Model 18 / C-45
> 
> ...


USN Navy Beechcraft JRB-2 Model 18 Transport Bomber Trainer Aircraft Photo #65 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

Lot of 4 Original WWII Photos USAAF Aircraft Plane PBY Catalina H-5 Helicopter | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2020)

I would say the Hellcat and P-47 instead of the PBY Catalina.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

WWII Aircraft Mechanics Photo Lot: GI’s Posing With Stripped Scout Plane | eBay

What type would this be?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug Avion Potez 390 A2 Tarn Kennung . | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

1946 Beechcraft XA-38 Destroyer plane photo Beech Aircraft vintage print ad | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

RAF WHIRLWIND L6845 - LARGE SHARP WESTLAND STAMPED VINTAGE PHOTO 19x25cm | eBay
L6845


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

Vintage Douglas Aviation Tested Gasoline B-19 Bomber WWII Art Print | eBay

XB-19


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2020)

USN Navy Vought OS2U Kingfisher Catapult-Launched Floatplane Beaching Photo #69 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

WWI-WWII Aircraft Airplane Photograph Lot, CURTIS P-42 P-36C 27th Pursuit (P26) | eBay

Curtiss XP-42


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Aerosani_NKL16
> Foto AEROSAN Sowjetische Motor Propellerschlitten Beute Finnland Nordfront | eBay
> 
> View attachment 533525


Rar: 2 Orig.Fotos Motorschlitten AEROSAN Winter Rußland Russia 1942 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2020)

Navy High Hat Squadron Vindicator SB2U Formation Scout Bomber Aircraft Photo #85 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2020)

Vintage Six colored WWII Planes Illustrated by Consolidated Vultee Aircraft Co | eBay

Stinson Sentinel L-5


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2020)

Militaria-Fotos, -Briefe & -Postkarten (1918-1945) günstig kaufen | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2020)

USAF Air Force AAF Ryan PT-20A Aeronautical Monoplane Aircraft Plane Photo #54 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2020)

WWII USN Navy Interstate XTD3R Assault Drone Aircraft Photo #58 | eBay

Must be a French design.


----------



## Gastounet (Mar 23, 2020)

Not french : it's too thin and not angular enough


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2020)

Just the saving at home and farm.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2020)

Gastounet said:


> Not french : it's too thin and not angular enough



But really, really, really ugly so thats a give away.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2020)

VINTAGE WWII MILITARY AIRPORT AIRPLANE FACTORY INDUSTRIAL PHOTO PHOTOGRAPH 8X10* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2020)

VINTAGE GRUMMAN F3F WWII MILITARY AIRPORT AIRPLANE FACTORY PHOTO PHOTOGRAPH 8X10 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII RB-1 Conestoga airplane photo ORIGINAL | eBay
> 
> View attachment 543462


WWII USN Navy Budd RB-1 Conestoga Cargo Transport Aircraft (4) Photos #86 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2020)

2 XP-67 Moonbat 8x10 Photographs | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2020)

Original Vintage rp Fairey Firefly Sqn Fleet Air Arm FAA WW2 Korean War Malaya | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2020)

Boeing B-1 Model 6 Air Mail Utility Flying Boat Sea Plane Aircraft Photo #94 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2020)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/WWII-USAF-...828799?hash=item3b44d436bf:g:eFoAAOSwmwhehMGD


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2020)

WWII Navy Brewster XSB2A-1 Buccaneer Scout Bomber Monoplane Aircraft Photo #112 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2020)

Potez 631 

Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2020)

Yep....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2020)

Ansichtskarte Postkarte Luftfahrt Jagdflugzeug Foker S.9 Rarität | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2020)

Südraum Kroatien kroatische Flugzeuge Luftwaffe Doppeldecker WK II | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2020)

Original Post-WWII Snapshot Photo US Army HELICOPTER MANILA LUZON PHILIPPINES 13 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 7, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2020)

359 - 35mm Kodachrome Aircraft Slide - BACON SUPER 6 - T-6 Texan N66J @ VNY 1972 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2020)

361 - 35mm Kodachrome Aircraft Slide - F8F-2 Bearcat N777L "RACE #77" - July '71 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2020)

358 - 35mm Kodachrome Aircraft Slide - P-51D Mustang N335J "RACE #14" @ VNY 1965 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2020)

Press Photo: RARE! Luftwaffe Airman Recording a Kill on Rudder of Fighter Plane! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2020)

WWII 1942 US NAS, Banana River FL Navy Airplanes Mousetrap Bomb Rack 8x10 Photo | eBay

Mouse trap projectiles: rocket-propelled Anti-submarine warfare like like Hedgehog. Difference between the 2 is propulsion.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2020)

WWII Air Force Helicopter Sikorsky R-4 Parachute Photograph Set St Augustine FL | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2020)

USAF Air Force Curtiss XP-46A Fighter Aircraft Airplane Photo #135 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2020)

USAF Air Force North American P-64 Fighter Aircraft Airplane Photo #130 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2020)

WWII Navy Group Photo VF-1 Flying F6F Hellcats Fighter USS Yorktown Top Hatters | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2020)

Original Press Photo WWII Avro Ansons taking off and in flight undated 1940s | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2020)

Army Navy Sikorsky s-51 Helicopter PILOT Lt. Joe Rullo,BOMBING SQUAD 12, LOT | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2020)

Must be a kit maker doing these decoy planes. 

Rare WW2 decoy airplane photo (with bombs) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2020)

Foto, Legion Condor, Flugzeug, Nahaufnahme, Spanien, i 21014 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 21, 2020)

AK Flugzeug The De Havilland Albatross, British - Communications and Transport, | eBay

de Havilland Albatross - Wikipedia


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2020)

Org. Photo: Aerial View British RAF Ventura Mk.I Patrol Bomber (AE748)!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2020)

Foto Kaproni Bulgarski KB-6 Papagal Flugzeug Luftwaffe Bulgarien | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2020)

Foto KB-11 Fazan Flugzeug Luftwaffe Bulgarien | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2020)

Foto KB-11 Fazan Flugzeug Luftwaffe Bulgarien | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2020)

Foto Arado Ar 196 Wasser Flugzeug Luftwaffe Romanien | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2020)

Foto Avia Bs.122 Tschechoslowakische Luftwaffe Flugzeug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2020)

Foto Avia Bs.122 Tschechoslowakische Luftwaffe Flugzeug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2020)

Foto Letov S.328 Bulgarische Luftwaffe Flugzeug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2020)

Foto Letov S.328 Luftwaffe Beute Flugzeug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2020)

Foto Turkische Luftwaffe: Beobachtungsflugzeug tip Letov S.16 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2020)

Foto Tschechoslowakische Luftwaffe: beobachtungsflugzeug tip Aero A.100 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 533524
> 
> 
> Altes Foto Wehrmacht V2 Rakete / Aggregat 4 beim Transport im 2.WK (C33) | eBay


WWII 1945 Antwerp Belgium captured V-2 Rocket Buzz Bomb on display Photo GEVAAR | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

WWII 1945 Antwerp Belgium captured V-1 Rocket Buzz Bomb on display Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Foto, Norwegen, Flugzeug, Beute, Kennung, Flieger, tarn, camo, aus Fotoalbum | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2020)

R719 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe zivil Berlin Flugzeug Lufthansa Frankreich England | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2020)

It is the Polish RWD-13 plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- 401st Bomb Group- NISSAN HUTS - 613th B Squad EMBLEM ART - BOXER* | eBay


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2020)

Ah, huts from a Japanese car manufacturer, rather than the fabricators, Nissen.
The amount of times I see this, on the 'net, and the use of the word 'birth', describing sleeping accommodation in vans and caravans, is astounding.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Ah, huts from a Japanese car manufacturer, rather than the fabricators, Nissen.
> The amount of times I see this, on the 'net, and the use of the word 'birth', describing sleeping accommodation in vans and caravans, is astounding.



This is a Nissan Hut

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2020)

aircraft photo De Havilland Canada DHC-2 Beaver US AIr Force - US Navy | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2020)

1943 Color Photo Print of Beechcraft AT-11 Bombing Trainer - Flying Mag Publ. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2020)

1944 Press Photo the U.S. Army Air Force's new Sikorsky R-6 helicopter | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2020)

1942 Press Photo Scenes from Batavia, Dutch East Indies, during World War II | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG POLIKARPOV I-15 SPANISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG POLIKARPOV I-15 AUF SKI FINNISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG POLIKARPOV I-153 FINNISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2020)

The plane in the #699 is the I-15 but the one in the #700 is the I-15bis.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2020)

Potez 650

2.WK Foto PK Fallschirmjäger Beute Flugzeug Kennung Wappen Rumänien Verbündete | eBay







below pic from Squadron Signal Rumanian Air Force 1938-47


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2020)

Fleet F-10G - Wikipedia

FOTO - FLUGZEUG - RUMÄNIEN - rumänischer Doppeldecker / Flieger-Staffel - TOP | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII USN Navy Budd RB-1 Conestoga Cargo Transport Aircraft (4) Photos #86 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 575260
> 
> ...


1944 Press Photo CONESTOGA "flying box-car" at Budd Manufacturing, Philadelphia | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2020)

Org. WWII Photo: US Spotter Plane Along Roadside | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2020)




----------



## cammerjeff (May 4, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1944 Press Photo CONESTOGA "flying box-car" at Budd Manufacturing, Philadelphia | eBay
> 
> View attachment 580064


Rare Bird indeed, but remarkable as being the 1st operational Freighters operated by Flying Tigers Airlines (founded by former AVG personel) they operated 13 of the 20 Stainless steel airplanes. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

Org. Photo: British RAF Proctor Mk.I Liaison Plane (P6237) on Airfield (#2)!!! | eBay
Org. Photo: British RAF Proctor Mk.I Liaison Plane (P6237) on Airfield (#1)!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII photograph RAF Fairey Swordfish aircraft Rocket training June 1944 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 569618


1942 Britisch Swordfish Auf Konvoi Duty Middle East 7x9 Original News Foto | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2020)

1944 Luftgestützte Ambulances Marineblau Piper HE-1 30198 USAAF C-47 119473 News | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 10, 2020)

ARMY AIR CORPS Two Vultee BT-13 Valiant Training Aircraft - Original Photo WWII | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2020)

aircraft photo RARE Vought Kingfisher in colour- US Navy | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2020)

foto flugzeug Luftwaffe Aero A-38.5 Tschechisch | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2020)

foto flugzeug Luftwaffe Dornier Do-22 Kroatisch | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2020)

aircraft photo Cushman "Twister" - Civilian Aircraft | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2020)

WK2 Foto Beute Flugzeug franz. CAUDRON Instrumentenbrett Dresden Klotzsche P94 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2020)

foto flugzeug Luftwaffe Junkers EF-61 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2020)

foto flugzeug Luftwaffe Junkers G-31 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2020)

foto flugzeug Luftwaffe Junkers G-31 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2020)

foto flugzeug Luftwaffe Junkers Ju-388 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SKODA D1 No8 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2020)

aircraft photo Douglas US Air Force | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2020)

Fedpostkarte 1940 Flugzeug HE 72 Kadett 2. WK Dachbodenfund Sammler | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2020)

Foto, Nachl. Pilot Legion Condor, Flugpl. Sanjurjo, Junkers W34?, 5026-630 | eBay

Vultee 1A


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2020)

Foto 2 WK, Flugzeug, Fieseler Storch FIi 99 im Fluge mit Kennung "Jung Flieger | eBay
Fieseler Fi 99


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2020)

Foto 2 WK, Flugzeug, Fieseler Storch FIi 99 im Fluge mit Kennung, Top | eBay
Fieseler Fi 99


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 16, 2020)

1943 Press Photo views of "Bomby the Bear", insignia of 334th Bombardment Group | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 16, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Fleet F-10G - Wikipedia
> 
> FOTO - FLUGZEUG - RUMÄNIEN - rumänischer Doppeldecker / Flieger-Staffel - TOP | eBay
> 
> View attachment 579939



Fleet F-10G
S624 Foto Wehrmacht Balkan Rumänien Portrait Beute Luftwaffe Pilot Flugzeug TOP | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2020)

1996 "AEROPLANE" 4 X PRESS PHOTOS FOR WW2 ARTICLE. AS SHOWN. MAG NOT INCLUDED. | eBay

Supermarine Walrus


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG BRISTOL FIREBRAND | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2020)

AVIATION PHOTO CPA AVION HYDRAVION CAMS 55 ESCADRILLE 3-E 1 ETANG DE BERRE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2020)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION ARSENAL VG 33 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 17, 2020)

Interesting


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 1, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> Interesting



That's one word for it. A few others spring to mind...but I'll be nice (for once).


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2020)

1944 Press Photo aerial view of the Focke-Wulf plant at Marienburg, Germany | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2020)

WWII 1948 PHOTO-ITALIA AIR LINES AVRO YORK PLANE AT PORTO ALEGRE BRAZIL-MILITARY | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2020)

German Airplane Si 202 Hummel Altitude Record avion allemand old Photo 1930 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2020)

aircraft photo RARE North American Clark G-43 - Swiss markings | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

Savoia-marchetti SM.79B

Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 224 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 223 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

Praga E.114 Air Baby

Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 138 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

FW44

Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 103 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 140 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2020)

Nardi FN.305

Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 182 | eBay
Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 157 | eBay
Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 158 | eBay
Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 160 | eBay
Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 179 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2020)

???

Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 021 | eBay
Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 020 | eBay
Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 025 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2020)

Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 057 | eBay

Industria Aeronautică Română I.A.R.38


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2020)

Miles??

Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 153 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2020)

Archiv foto Aero A-304 Tschechoslowakische Luftwaffe | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2020)

aircraft photo Boeing 307 during Indochina's war | eBay

F-BELV


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2020)

Fairchild C-82 Packet
43-13202


1940s photo by Aeroplane Photo Supply #2982 USA dual engine airplane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2020)

A most German aviation picture

Foto 2 WK, Flugzeug in Bayern Alpenvorland, Benzin Fässer Betankung Top | eBay


----------



## Dinger (Jun 12, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Miles??
> 
> Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 153 | eBay
> 
> ...



A lot of Miles designs shared much the same lines, The Falcon series ran to six different marks, The Miles Merlin looked much the same, as did the Hawcon (except for the wheels), Nighthawk and Queen Wasp. But looking at the exhaust stubs, the line of the wheel trousers and that distinctive silver "frame" around the rear window I think one strong possibility is the Miles M.3B Falcon Six. This won the Kings Cup Air Race in 1935 piloted by Miles' sales manager Tommy Rose. He then was sent on a tour around Europe, showing it off to European Air Forces and other potential buyers. Which would match up nicely to the Romanian link. The following year he used the same aircraft to break the London-to-Cape Town Speed record.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2020)

Original Battle of Britain WW2 Photo album 232 Sqd Hurricanes 1940/41 Sumburgh | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2020)

'Owlet/Cygnet' Tricycle Trainer from Flight Magazine Nov 28th 1940 orig. pages | eBay


----------



## Dinger (Jun 18, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original Battle of Britain WW2 Photo album 232 Sqd Hurricanes 1940/41 Sumburgh | eBay



WOW! There are some incredible pictures in that album! -Hurricanes, Whirlwind, crashed Skua etc etc. I see bidding is already high, and rightly so. Sumburgh is on the Shetland islands, way up north of Scotland. Would not have fancied living in those bell-tents in that climate! Interesting that a Whirlwind was that far north, wonder if they were ever tempted to fly missions with them over Norway?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2020)

Original 1946 Ministry Photo of a RAF De Havilland 108 Experimental Aircraft | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2020)

Original 1945 Ministry Photo of a RAF Miles Monitor T.T. MK II | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 18, 2020)

Nice ones.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2020)

LWS-6/PZL-30 Zubr

Foto, Wehrmacht, Beute, Flugzeug auf dem Flugplatz Lemberg, Polen, (G), a | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2020)

Brequet 27

Third Reich Combat photo album 173 photographs | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2020)

Cockpit photo Avro Anson T20, scarce (60 built), RAF bombardier & navigator trng | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2020)

aircraft photo Douglas B-26 Marauder "SNIFFLES" | eBay

Big fast bomber and you name it Sniffles -))


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2020)

USN Navy Naval Air Technical Training Command NATTC Norman Ok Planes Photo #185 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2020)

Aviation Boeing Stearman PT-27 Primary Trainer Biplane Airplane Photo #186 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

WWII AAF Army Air Force Curtiss XP-60C Monoplane Fighter Aircraft Photo #166 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

RARE WWII Piper PT-1 Primary Trainer Monoplane Aircraft Prototype Photo #212 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 26, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Cockpit photo Avro Anson T20, scarce (60 built), RAF bombardier & navigator trng | eBay



Great photos as always Snautzer, but the phantom erroneous caption writer is at it again. The Anson T.20 was redesignated from an order for Anson C.19s placed in 1946. The T.20 was a navigation and bombing trainer for use in Rhodesia and indeed 60 were built, but being of the post-war variety it had a different nose section to previous aircraft. This is an Anson C.19; note the glazed nose, which was standard on the T.20.




VM360

The photo posted above shows an Anson Mk.I nose. Take a look at the windows in the bomb aimer's position and compare with the picture below of the interior of the airworthy Mk.I in New Zealand.




Anson I nose

From the outside. The landing light is missing from the posted photo. The windscreen of this Anson is different from the one above as the very earliest production batches had the sharper sloped windscreen, but it was replaced on subsequent aircraft owing to distortion.




K6183



Snautzer01 said:


> Big fast bomber and you name it Sniffles -))



Maybe its named after the pilot's girlfriend...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

nuuumannn said:


> Great photos as always Snautzer, but the phantom erroneous caption writer is at it again. The Anson T.20 was redesignated from an order for Anson C.19s placed in 1946. The T.20 was a navigation and bombing trainer for use in Rhodesia and indeed 60 were built, but being of the post-war variety it had a different nose section to previous aircraft. This is an Anson C.19; note the glazed nose, which was standard on the T.20.
> 
> View attachment 586273
> VM360
> ...



Thank you for giving this nice chunk of information.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 26, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Thank you.



You're welcome.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2020)

Foto jug.Flugzeug Caproni Ca.310 Jugoslawien avion airplane Belgrad Serbien JKRV | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2020)

1944 Press Photo the U.S. Army Air Force's new Sikorsky R-6 helicopter | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2020)

AAF Army Air Force Sikorsky R-4 Two Seat Helicopter Aircraft Photo #238 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2020)

AAF Army Air Force Sikorsky R-4 Two Seat Helicopter Aircraft Photo #236 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2020)

AAF Army Air Force Sikorsky R-4 Two Seat Helicopter Aircraft Photo #239 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2020)

AAF Army Air Force Sikorsky R-4 Two Seat Helicopter Aircraft Photo #237 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Observation balloon (much used early years Ost front and later on quite parts of front) Im Korb eines Fesselballons. Orig-Pressephoto, um 1939 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 543194


Orig. Foto Fesselballon Beobachter über PICQUIGNY Amiens Somme Frankreich 1940 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2020)

Original Slide, RAF de Havilland DH.103 Hornet at Hong Kong, 1954 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> BREWSTER BERMUDA - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay
> 
> View attachment 561196


Vtg WWII Military Aviation Art Print Brewster Bermuda British Dive Bomber | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2020)

RARE Hockaday Comet 2 Seat Light Civil Touring Airplane Aircraft Photo #208 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2020)

WW2 PRESS PHOTO 3-22-39 CZECHOSLOVKIAN AIR FORCE | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2020)

WWII USN Navy Howard NH-1 Instrument Trainer Aircraft Airplane Photo #294 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2020)

WWII Army Air Corps Curtiss XP-46 Prototype Fighter Aircraft Airplane Photo #290 | eBay

03053


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 30, 2020)

Original Photo Plane 1° Unique Prototyp Vickers 432 RARE1944 Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2020)

WWII Royal Australian Navy Fairy Firefly Fighter Plane. - Original Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2020)

Bloch MB200

XX1 Farbdia Frankreich französisches Flugzeug Kennung TOP Color | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2020)

1942 USAAF BT-14 Trainer 8x10 Original Nachrichten Foto | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2020)

foto flugzeug Luftwaffe Letov S-33 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2020)

It is not the Letov S.33 .That's Aero A.42 .

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2020)

Italienisches Flugzeug Eindecker Kuriermaschine Flugplatz Verona 1944 | eBay
Italienisches Flugzeug Eindecker Kuriermaschine 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2020)

Zielstammkarten - Luftaufnahmen-Russische Städte mit B - Babajewicz - Beketowka | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

Foto Wehrmacht Dt. Scheinanlage mit Holz Flugzeugen Täuschung Balkenkreuz #11 | eBay

notice the wrknr


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

Foto Wehrmacht Dt. Scheinanlage mit Holz Flugzeugen Täuschung Balkenkreuz #10 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

Foto Wehrmacht Dt. Scheinanlage mit Holz Flugzeugen Täuschung Balkenkreuz #7 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

Foto Wehrmacht Dt. Scheinanlage mit Holz Flugzeugen Täuschung Balkenkreuz #6 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

org. Foto: Wehrmacht Flugzeug Lastensegler DFS-230 Tarnmuster "8" Staffelwappen | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2020)

9.75" by 6.5" WW II Airplane Photo of the Crying Tiger , (Battle of the Bulge) | eBay

this would be a great subject!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2020)

Photo of Curtiss SBC Helldiver - In RAF service as the Cleveland Mk 1. Rare! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2020)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug Mirsky II Finland Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2020)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug Franzose SE 100 RARE Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2020)

Foto Atlantikküste französisches Beute Seenotrettungsflugzeug Wasserflugzeug +++ | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2020)

JA73 Deutscher Fesselballon Ballon Beobachter | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2020)

DFS 230

2 WK Foto, Deutscher Lastensegler , Segelflugzeug | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2020)

Authentic 3x4 Photo WW2 Photograph Chinese Airplane Fighter Plane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2020)

8507a❚ 2 ORIGINAL Fotos 1941, Fesselballon , Beobachter , Ballon | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2020)

AK Flugzeug Top Speed 218 | eBay

de Havilland DH.93 Don


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2020)

2004# Flugzeug Lastensegler DFS 230 im Schlepp mit Beuteflugzeug Avia B-534 | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2020)

Original Photo Plane Prototyp Martin Baker MB 3 Top !!! | eBay

R2492


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

5111 Original 4X5" Negative Vintage Military Aircraft Texan Ranger XAT-6E | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2020)

Foto + Flugzeug DO 23 vorm Start +03794 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Letov S.328 Luftwaffe Beute Flugzeug | eBay
> 
> View attachment 578509


Foto + Flugzeug Tschech.Beute Balkenkreuz +03793 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2020)

Altes Foto Junkers W 34 Feldflugplatz um 1970-80 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2020)

Altes Foto Junkers W 34 mit einem BMW Motor Feldflugplatz um 1970-80 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Photo: French Vought SBC-4 Bombers on Airfield (#2)!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Photo: French Vought SBC-4 Bombers on Airfield (#1)!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## cammerjeff (Sep 20, 2020)

Those to shots of the French Navel SBC-4's must have been taken during the unloading process on the Island of Martinique. After the French Surrender. Where they were left to rot for 4 plus years.

Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2020)

1940s Airplane Small Photo single engine aircraft | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2020)

Aeronca-L-3B-Grasshopper


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2020)

Russia USSR Seversky 2PA-L Fighter Original Aviation Airbase War Photograph B | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Wappen der I./SKG 210 und I./ZG 1 auf einem LKW | eBay

LKW means truck.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

Orig. Foto Luftwaffe Wappen der II. Gruppe des Lehrgeschwader 1 II./LG1 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2020)

Fairchild PT-19

1940s WWII USA airplane Photo two seater | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2020)

Orig. Foto - Beute Flugzeug - Polen 1940 | eBay

what is it??

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2020)

X5304 Foto Frankreich französisches Beute Flugzeug mit Balkenkreuz RAR Selten !! | eBay

What type is this? Looks English

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 4, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> X5304 Foto Frankreich französisches Beute Flugzeug mit Balkenkreuz RAR Selten !! | eBay
> 
> What type is this? Looks English
> 
> View attachment 597086


It looks like a De Havilland Puss Moth to my eyes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2020)

Hanne Laursens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Baugher: Fairchild UC-61K Forwarder 43-14996

1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Graeme (Oct 5, 2020)

cammerjeff said:


> It looks like a De Havilland Puss Moth to my eyes



It does - but looking closer, there are quite a few differences to the de Havilland machines. I don't think it's even British.
Elusive.


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 5, 2020)

Graeme said:


> It does - but looking closer, there are quite a few differences to the de Havilland machines. I don't think it's even British.
> Elusive.


Looking closer I think you are correct, its not a Puss Moth, the Cabin windows are wrong, what you can see of the vertical tail is different, as is the wing. But the landing gear and the wing struts a very similure. Now I am going to have to look closer at other light A/C of the late 1930's


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2020)

WWII US 8th Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses 390th Bomb Group Photo Lot | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2020)

AK Stearman XA-21 oder X-100, Bomber, Kampfflugzeug | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 24, 2020)

RDW-13 named Rosanne

Q961 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Lufthansa Flugzeug zivil Beute Spanien ? Typ ? | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 24, 2020)

Q958 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Lufthansa zivil Flugzeug KLM Holland ? Typ plane ? | eBay

Lockheed L-14 Super Electra LOT airline


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> RDW-13 named Rosanne
> 
> Q961 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Lufthansa Flugzeug zivil Beute Spanien ? Typ ? | eBay
> 
> View attachment 599393



Yep... the plane serial was 163. The name Rosanne is the pilot's daughter's one.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Org. Photo: 510th Fighter Squadron (P-47 Fighter) Scoreboard w/ Japanese Kills! | eBay

340th fighter squadron sky devils


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2020)

1945 Press Photo Navy radio-controlled target drone is set on a ship's catapult | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2020)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeug, Fliegerhorst Ölmütz, Tschechien, 12 | eBay
Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeug, Heinkel, Fliegerhorst Ölmütz, Tschechien, 9 | eBay

He72

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2020)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeug, Heinkel He 72, Fliegerhorst Ölmütz, Tschechien, 24 | eBay
Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeug, Heinkel He 72, Fliegerhorst Ölmütz, Tschechien, 23 | eBay
Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeug, Heinkel He 72, Fliegerhorst Ölmütz, Tschechien, 22 | eBay

Heinkel he72 Kadett

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2020)

Foto: Militär-Schul-Flugzeug mit SB+ u.Staffelabzeichen der F.F.S.A/B 24 im 2.WK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2020)

Foto, 2.WK. Inf.-Rgt.130. FRA1940: "Frz. Luftwaffe am Boden weggemäht" (MB)21240 | eBay
Foto, 2.WK. Inf.-Rgt.130. FRA1940: Ein frz. Flugzeugwrack im Portrait (MB)21240 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2020)

Dutch Post Service photo immediate post WW2 Use of planes to convey post | eBay

see Modelbrouwers.nl modelbouw • Toon onderwerp - KLM Aerocarto DH.89 Dragon Rapide ‘Dominie’ Airfix 1/72


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2020)

WW2 AVIATION PHOTO IRAQI FIGHTER BOMBER RAF SHAIBAH AIRFIELD IRAQ VINTAGE C.1943 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2020)

WWII 1944-5 USAAF 26th Bomb Squadron Roll of Honor KIA & Tally Sign, Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2020)

WW2 Original press Photo RAF De Haviland Flamingo in flight | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

2Wk Foto WL- Schul-Flugzeug Typ Praga E 39 und Typ , Flugplatz Schweidnitz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

Amiot 354 single tail ( amiot 354 - Google zoeken )

Rare picture

2Wk Foto TOP Flugzeug Airplane Tarn Camo Frankreich Belgien | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

2 Wk Foto Beute Flugzeug mit Kennung Bomber mit Balkenkreuz | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2020)

what is it?

Vintage WW2 Photo named U.S. aircraft 'Available Jones' with pilot c. 1942-1943 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Nachtjagdwappen des NJG 1 | eBay


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 23, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> what is it?
> 
> Vintage WW2 Photo named U.S. aircraft 'Available Jones' with pilot c. 1942-1943 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 602762



He ain't no stinkin' pilot!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 23, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> what is it?



Lockheed Ventura is my guess.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Nov 23, 2020)

Suspect Martin Baltimore

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2020)

Color Farb Dia Luftwaffe Wasserflugzeug See Fernaufklärer Dornier WAL 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2020)

WWII RAF HMS Victorious original photo Fleet Air Arm Fulmar signd fighter pilots | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> Lockheed Ventura is my guess.


Lockheed Ventura - Wikipedia

Think you are right


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2020)

Original 35mm Slide Military Aircraft/Plane PV-2 37507 Sep 1983 #P1870 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2020)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION SNCASE SE.100 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 24, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> AVIATION PHOTO AVION SNCASE SE.100 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 602946



It takes technical skill, relentless persistence and LOTS of practice to make an aeroplane look THAT UGLY!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2020)

There's ugly, and then there's "Francois, what the f**k were you smoking last night?!!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2020)

buffnut453 said:


> It takes technical skill, relentless persistence and LOTS of practice to make an aeroplane look THAT UGLY!!!!


Ohhh trust me......the French had lots and lots of practice. And strong stomachs. Yes very strong stomachs.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2020)

F002412 WW2. German Luftwaffe soldier painting the Cross on Heinkel He 111 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2020)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION PROTOTYPE RENARD R 37 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 28, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> F002412 WW2. German Luftwaffe soldier painting the Cross on Heinkel He 111 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 603185



A 1940s boy-racer applies "go faster stripes" to his favourite steed...since everyone knows the application of black crosses makes every aircraft fly faster and be, well, mo' betterer.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2020)

https://delcampe-static.net/img_large/auction/001/141/273/261_001.jpg?v=1

P8309 Hawker Hotspur - Wikipedia

"The *Hawker Hotspur* was a Hawker Henley redesigned to take a Boulton-Paul semi-powered four gun turret. It was designed in response to Air Ministry Specification F.9/35, which required a powered turret as the main armament to replace the Hawker Demon.[1][2] "

Note the merlin 2 engine


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2020)

AVION TUPOLEV ANT-35 " | For sale on Delcampe"

TUPOLEV ANT-35

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2020)

AVION LENINGRADSKII KOMSOMOLETS " | For sale on Delcampe"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2020)

452nd Bomb Group - Unit mission board #15 | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2020)

PHOTO AVION RETIRAGE REPRINT GROUPE D'AVION NARDI FN-305 SWISS " | For sale on Delcampe"


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2020)

PHOTO AVION RETIRAGE REPRINT AVION SUISSE SWISS A-291 A-290 NARDI FN 315 " | For sale on Delcampe"


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2020)

PHOTO AVION RETIRAGE REPRINT A-290 NARDI 315 PRINTEMPS 1945 " | For sale on Delcampe"


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2020)

PHOTO AVION RETIRAGE REPRINT HYDRAVION CANOPUS A IDENTIFIER " | For sale on Delcampe"

Short Empire "C" Class

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2020)

PHOTO AVION RETIRAGE REPRINT HYDRAVION A IDENTIFIER " | For sale on Delcampe"

Blackburn Roc Seaplane prototype, L3059


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 5, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> PHOTO AVION RETIRAGE REPRINT HYDRAVION A IDENTIFIER " | For sale on Delcampe"
> 
> Blackburn Roc Seaplane prototype, L3059
> 
> View attachment 603900



Now THERE's an experiment in seeing just how much you can degrade the performance of an aircraft (the Skua)...not only do you add a turret but you slap on a pair of floats just to make sure you really ratchet up the drag coefficient!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2020)

2.WK,Bulgarisch FLUGZEUG KB-3,TSCHUTSCHULIGA-1,LZ--CIK Zeichen,Original.Foto,RRR | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2020)

WW2 ART PHOTOGRAPH ARMY AIR CORPS RANDOLPH FIELD TEXAS AIRPLANE FRAME SHELL | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2020)

M.21. 5-23-42 Synthetic Trainer. L.F.A WW2 Bomb Sight Training Hondo AFB TX | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2020)

WW2 Bomb Trainer Synthetic Training Section AAF Navigation School Hondo TX 2 | eBay
WW2 Bomb Trainer Synthetic Training Section AAF Navigation School Hondo TX | eBay
WW2 A2A Bomb Trainer Diagram Restricted Photo AAF Navigation School Hondo TX 2 | eBay
WW2 Bomb Trainer Diagram Restricted Photo AAF Navigation School Hondo TX | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2020)

WW2 "Swing Training" Synthetic Training Section AAF Navigation School Hondo TX 2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2020)

#5 Lot of 20 WW2 WW11 Era Photos Fighter Planes & Pilots | eBay
#6 Lot of 20 WW2 WW11 Era Photos Fighter Planes & Pilots | eBay

Curtiss xp-37

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2020)

WW2 Celestial Navigation with Sextant Synthetic Training Section AAFNS Hondo, TX | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2020)

WW2 Synthetic Training Section AAF Navigation School Hondo TX Recruit at Desk | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2020)

Foto, AK, Fieseler Fi 99 „Jungtiger“, Nahaufnahme, (RB) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe 4(F) 11 Feldflugplatz Do 17 Flugzeug Tarnung Natural Camo | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe 4(F) 11 Feldflugplatz Do 17 Flugzeug Tarnung Natural Camo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 22, 2020)

Photograph WW2 China CBI Kunming ALMA Airplane US Army 907th Engineers HQ Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

1940s photo by Aeroplane Photo Supply #1321 Vultee P-66 Vanguard USAAF airplane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 26, 2020)

1945 WWII-U.S. Army Photo Album-Original-German Occupation-V2 Rocket Photos | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Graeme (Dec 30, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> X5304 Foto Frankreich französisches Beute Flugzeug mit Balkenkreuz RAR Selten !! | eBay
> 
> What type is this? Looks English
> 
> View attachment 597086



Hi Snautzer.
I managed to make contact with a top scoring player in AviaQuiz and he immediately recognised it as the French Caudron C.480 Frégate.
Cheers.

Caudron C.480 Frégate - Wikipedia

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 31, 2020)

That is it, nice detective work I had come up blank.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 2, 2021)

1943 - Vickers Warwick type 456 G-AGFK - UK GB - WWII - World War 2 - Photograph | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 2, 2021)

1944 - MÁVAG Héja - Hungary - WWII - World War 2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 2, 2021)

Excellent pic.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2021)

1944 - Warwick ASR Mk 1 HF944 K 282 Squadron - WWII - World War 2 - Photograph | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2021)

1944 - Budd RB-1 Conestoga 39295 - USA - WWII - World War 2 - Photograph | eBay

Search results for query: Conestoga

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

US NAVY GRUMMAN J2F DUCK RESCUED AT SEA AFTER ATTACK ON MARSHALL ISLANDS - 1942 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

Jagdflugzeug Geschwaderabzeichen Staffelabzeichen Me Bf 109 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2021)

Handley Page Hereford H.P.53 Hampden Manual rare 1939 AP RAF period archive | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2021)

ROLLS ROYCE MERLIN AERO ENGINE PLAN BLUEPRINTS RARE DETAIL PERIOD DRAWINGS WW2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2021)

1940's LODESTAR MODEL 18 MANUAL RARE Vintage Aircraft CD 1940's period Loadstar | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2021)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION PIAGGIO P,108 B EN VOL | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - ID'd 9th Air Force GI & L-2 Grasshopper w/ Topless Nose Art | eBay

D-Day

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2021)

Altes Foto-Flugzeuge-Flieger-Beute-Kennung-Staffelwappen-Camo-WW2 | eBay

notice roundel

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Unbekanntes Japanisches Flugzeug "J-BAAL" Kamikaze Asahi | eBay

Mitsubishi Ki-15 - Wikipedia Mitsubishi Ki-15 Karigane aircraft, (registration J-BAAI) sponsored by the newspaper Asahi Shimbun


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2021)

WWII 13th Bomber Command 398th Signal 1940s 35mm Slide Kodachrome Air Force | eBay
WWII 13th Bomber Command Base 398th Signal 1940s 35mm Slide Kodachrome Original | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2021)

Foto Avia B.222 Flugzeug aus Tschechoslowakei | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2021)

Foto Avia B.122 Flugzeug aus Tschechoslowakei | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2021)

Foto Avia B.135 Jagd Flugzeug Tschechoslowakische Luftwaffe | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug He 111 Sonderkommando Blaich in Derna September 1941 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug He 111 Sonderkommando Blaich Wappen Derna September 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2021)

GAL TAILLESS GLIDER - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2021)

WWII 1940's US Navy USS Windham Bay CVE-92 carrier Photo lots of airplanes | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2021)

Foto Flugzeug Wasserflugzeug Kennung . | eBay

Short composite Mayo and Maia


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG KURT TANK TA 154 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG KURT TANK TA 154 NACHTJÄGER | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG CAUDRON C 445 GOELAND DEUTSCHES BEUTEFLUGZEUG | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG AW SISKIN FINNISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> LWS-6/PZL-30 Zubr
> 
> Foto, Wehrmacht, Beute, Flugzeug auf dem Flugplatz Lemberg, Polen, (G), a | eBay
> 
> View attachment 585660


Foto Flugzeug Polen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2021)

FOTO BEUTE FLUGZEUG LUFTWAFFE CA311 RARE FRAU GIRL MÄDCHEN | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2021)

Photo, WK, Forces Aériennes, Français butin avion CAUDRON c.440 (N) 21182 | eBay
Wk2 Photo Butin avion Franz. CAUDRON COCKPIT PILOTE Dresde Klotzsche p95 | eBay
Wk2 Photo Butin avion Franz. CAUDRON Instruments PLANCHE Dresde Klotzsche p94 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1942 PHOTO NATIONALIST CHINA USA MADE VULTEE P66 VANGUARD PLANE 二战中国空军美国战机 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 551126



*PHOTO* Vultee P-66 Vanguard Fighter - Chinese Markings Karachi ~ Original Print | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2021)

ORIGINAL Large GI Photo Of Early F-80 Shooting Star Jet | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2021)

ORIGINAL Large GI Photo Of Early F-80 Shooting Star Jet On Runway | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 25, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> FOTO FLUGZEUG AW SISKIN FINNISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay
> 
> View attachment 610002




That ain't no AW Siskin. It's a Bristol Bulldog. Just sayin'...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Jan 25, 2021)

Interesting the F-80 photos show no tip tanks and second pic has aircraft rubble in background. Mabey P-80s in Europe.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

Press Photo A Pan American passenger airplane at an airport - saa79879 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

1940 Press Photo Curtiss-Wright high-speed substratosphere transport plane in MO | eBay

Curtiss-Wright CW-20


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

1940 Photo Bumania Operating Ships Mono Plane Engine Rare Original Antique | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

40's MACAU MACAO PORTUGUESE COLONY AIRPLANE AIRPORT Vintage Photo 澳门旧照片 27278 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

Foto Doppeldecker mit Krimskrams | eBay

Industria Aeronautică Română (IAR) IAR 39A

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2021)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION DEWOITINE D 371 SERBISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2021)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION MORANE SAULNIER MS 475 VANNEAU | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2021)

Original Slide, Zimmerly Air Transport Fairchild PT-23, 1940s | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 29, 2021)

"Scramble!"


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star w/ Tail Number Nordholz Germany | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star Nordholz Air Base Germany #1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star Nordholz Air Base Germany #3 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG HEINKEL HE 116 LUFTHANSA | eBay

He116

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

T838 Foto Wehrmacht Hannover Flugzeug Pilot Elly Beinhorn Lufthansa zivil Ju52 ? | eBay

Ju60

D-UGIZ LUFTHANSA, D-UGIZ, Mrz. 36 to 1941, named 'Hermelin', to Luftwaffe 
D-URUK or D-URUQ, LUFTHANSA, 1936 to 1941, named 'Weißfuchs', to Luftwaffe

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

Altes Foto-Doppeldecker-Kennung-Staffel-Nummer-Flieger-WW2 | eBay
Foto 2.WK Tschechisches Beute Flugzeug Avia 534 Pardubice Tschechien (155) | eBay

Czech airforce

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 4, 2021)

You have a B-534 thread I think. Could have put the last one there.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2021)

WORLD WAR ll ~ BRITISH SUPERMARINE “WALRUS” AMPHIBIOUS BIPLANES | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2021)

WWII photo Eric Barwell in the Defiant fighter of the 264th British Air Force^24 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 5, 2021)

Wow !
I never knew we had 264 Air Forces in Britain !


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2021)

WWII B&W Photo RAF Officers Of No. 1 Middle East Training School “Gremlins” | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> https://delcampe-static.net/img_large/auction/001/141/273/261_001.jpg?v=1
> 
> P8309 Hawker Hotspur - Wikipedia
> 
> ...


Original Press Air Ministry Photo Hawker F9/35 Merlin II (Hotspur spec) Aug 1941 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2021)

WW2 RAF Airman photo Darr Aero Tech GA US 1941 Flight line Boeing Stearman 75 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SAAB 21 R | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG CAUDRON C 760 MIT FINNISCHEN KENNZEICHEN REPRO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MORAN SAULNIER MS 406 MIT DEUTSCHEN KENNZEICHEN REPRO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MORAN SAULNIER MS 406 MIT DEUTSCHEN KENNZEICHEN REPRO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 10, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> FOTO FLUGZEUG CAUDRON C 760 MIT FINNISCHEN KENNZEICHEN REPRO | eBay
> 
> View attachment 612101



Those gun pods could not have helped performance.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2021)

1940s airplane by Aeroplane Photo Supply #756 single engine aircraft | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2021)

Foto Polen Blitzkrieg 1939 polnisches Jagdflugzeug abgeschoßen Kennung Wappen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2021)

This is a RWD-8.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Foto, Wk2, Flugzeug Arado S III (N)50031 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 13, 2021)

Snautzer01
. I just noticed that you have 2 different "non-type specific" threads.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Ww2 and an other era i think.

Search results for query: Ebay non


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

HAWKER SEA FURY LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO ROYAL NAVY - 4 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

HAWKER SEA FURY WF619 ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO ROYAL NAVY | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe franz. Beuteflugzeug Moraine Saulnier MS230 RC+QT Flugfeld WW2(8) | eBay

RC+QT


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## macharvard (Feb 15, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1940s airplane by Aeroplane Photo Supply #756 single engine aircraft | eBay
> 
> View attachment 612306


for those unfamiliar with the type, post 1048 shows a North American NA-68, built for Thailand but never delivered. Serving as hack/utility at US mainland bases, the type was known as P-64. The gun pods were removed eventually, but the original camo was never altered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2021)

FLEETWINGS YPQ-12A ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO BOMB CONDITION | eBay
FLEETWINGS YPQ-12A ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO KAISER PILOT CONDITION | eBay
FLEETWINGS YPQ-12A ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO KAISER TARGET CONDITION | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2021)

FLEETWINGS XBQ-2A ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO KAISER | eBay
FLEETWINGS XBQ-1 ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO KAISER | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2021)

FLEETWINGS XBTK-1 ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO KAISER US NAVY 1 | eBay
FLEETWINGS XBTK-1 ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO KAISER US NAVY 2 | eBay
FLEETWINGS XBTK-1 ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO KAISER US NAVY 3 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2021)

RAF Armstrong Whitley Aircraft. Orig Photo.+card | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2021)

US AIR FORCE ABANDONED JETS BREMEN GERMANY ~ (9 PHOTOS)-1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2021)

WW2 RAF MANCHESTER L7380 EMW OF 207 SQN CRASH HOLLAND SMALL ORIGINAL PHOTO 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2021)

Foto Afrikakorps + englisches Beute Flugzeug,Kennung,air plane,DAK,Südfront,2WK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> RAF WHIRLWIND L6845 - LARGE SHARP WESTLAND STAMPED VINTAGE PHOTO 19x25cm | eBay
> 
> View attachment 573937


WHIRLWIND - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2021)

1945 Lockheed P-80 Jet Fighter 1940s 35mm Slide Kodachrome Original Plane Guns | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2021)

1945 Lockheed P-80 Jet Fighter 1940s 35mm Slide Kodachrome Original Plane Wing | eBay

45-8539


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2021)

A.W. Albermarle interior, bomb aimers / nose section orig 1940s photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2021)

1 orginal foto flugzeug 00016 | eBay

What is it?


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 2, 2021)

Good question. Maybe Jim 

 Capt. Vick
knows.


----------



## cammerjeff (Mar 2, 2021)

I believe that is a General Aviation Monospar, Image from Wiki

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> HAWKER HENLEY - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay
> 
> View attachment 561170


HAWKER HENLEY VINTAGE PHOTO RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE 2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

HAWKER HENLEY VINTAGE PHOTO RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE 6 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

HAWKER HENLEY VINTAGE PHOTO RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE 5 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

HAWKER HENLEY LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE 13 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

HAWKER HENLEY LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE 11 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

HAWKER HENLEY LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE 17 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

HAWKER HENLEY PRODUCTION GLOSTER AIRCRAFT VINTAGE PHOTO RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE 3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

HAWKER HENLEY LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

HANDLEY PAGE MANX TAIL-LESS AIRCRAFT LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO 1945 - 5 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

HANDLEY PAGE MANX TAIL-LESS AIRCRAFT LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO 1945 - 3 | eBay HO222

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2021)

1950s SILVER CITY - Bristol Freighter Car Ferry - loading #2 Photo 8.5 by 8.5cm | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2021)

1950s SILVER CITY - Bristol Freighter Car Ferry - loading #1 Photo 8.5 by 8.5cm | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2021)

AK Kampfflugzeug der US Navy vom Typ Brewster X. S. B. A - 1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## bobolex (Mar 12, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Unbekanntes Japanisches Flugzeug "J-BAAL" Kamikaze Asahi | eBay
> 
> Mitsubishi Ki-15 - Wikipedia Mitsubishi Ki-15 Karigane aircraft, (registration J-BAAI) sponsored by the newspaper Asahi Shimbun
> 
> View attachment 608867


This picture was taken at the Detmold airfield, when the Ki-15 Kamikaze had to stop there on its way from Brussels to Berlin because of bad weather. Unlike most of the pictures of Kamikaze taken during its record flight from Tokyo to London and its tour of European capitals afterwards, the Detmold pictures (there are several sets floating around eBay mostly) are not official press pictures.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2021)

Oldies, Evergreens und Legenden

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG KELLET AUTOGIRE | eBay

Kellet KD-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

Lot of 4 Original WWII Photos USAAF Aircraft Plane Bomber Airfield B-29 Cargo | eBay

Douglas C-74 Globemaster - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

CONVAIR XC-99 & BEECRAFT BEE WEE LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

US Navy airplanes airbase aviation 1950's red border Kodachrome 35mm slide | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2021)

Sikorsky H-5 Official U.S.Army 4th Photo Tech Sqdn. Photograph 1947-50 | eBay

Baugher; Sikorsky YR-5A 43-46644 to civil registry as N6869C


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## grunt (Apr 6, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> US Navy airplanes airbase aviation 1950's red border Kodachrome 35mm slide | eBay
> 
> View attachment 618275



Great shot! Are those olive drab PBM Mariners on the left? Does anyone know more?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2021)

FOTO REPRINT FLUGZEUG AVRO ANSON NORWEGISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## macharvard (Apr 9, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> FOTO REPRINT FLUGZEUG AVRO ANSON NORWEGISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay
> 
> View attachment 619034


A very interesting photograph. I have limited experience with the Airspeed Oxford, but to find a photo of a Norwegian model, with turret and camouflage is an excellent way to start the day. Cheers!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2021)

D370 Foto Dornier Do 11 Bomber Flugzeug Kennung D - AJAL airplane selten rar TOP | eBay

Luftparade Nürnberg 1937

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B & P DEFIANT TTI 94TH BG BURY ST EDMUNDS PRESS TYPE PHOTO U319 | eBay

You do not see this everyday.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 15, 2021)

New one to me. Good one.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG FAIREY SPEARFISH I | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DOUGLAS D-558-1 SKYSTREAK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

Orig. US Foto Flugzeug Bellanca CH-300 Pacemaker schwarze Pilot in Amerika USA | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Flugzeug Polen | eBay
> 
> View attachment 610018


Foto LG 2 (Schlacht) Luftwaffe Polnisches Beute Flugzeug Bomber Amiot Camo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2021)

Not Amiot but LWS-6 Żubr.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Not Amiot but LWS-6 Żubr.


Everybody knows that. The ugliest airplane ever by far. If i ask a 6 year old brat what is the ugliest ever made he will say Zubr. Parents dont threaten with the boogy man but the say the Zubr will fly over if you not behave.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2021)

FAIREY FIREFLY - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 20, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Everybody knows that. The ugliest airplane ever by far. If i ask a 6 year old brat what is the ugliest ever made he will say Zubr. Parents dont threaten with the boogy man but the say the Zubr will fly over if you not behave.


Well, It is first time i hear about this Plane, but it is not very ugly! at least, still works! just color it and rename it, You've got a new Plane!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2021)

8/19 wk2 FOTO TÜRKISCHER BOMBER Jagdflugzeug Kennung 2413 | eBay

Turkish Air Force 40 of the Vultee V-11-GBT model (T stands for Turkey) were procured as replacements for the Breguet XIXs. Three of the planes arrived in 1937 and the remainder in 1938. They were deployed at the 27th, 28th, 44th 48th Co.s of the 2nd Regiment. In 1944 they were transferred to the 101st 103rd Recce Co.s. In between 1947 48 they served for a while at the 1st 2nd Co.s of the 9th Regiment. They were retired in 1948 after the arrival of the P-47s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2021)

2 ORIGINAL WWII RAF SIKORSKY R4B HELICOPTERS, PRESS PHOTOGRAPH GLASS NEGATIVES | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII Air Air Corps Curtiss O-52 OWL Observation Aircraft Airplane Photo #41 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 573447


*PHOTO* O-47 Owl Observation Aircraft In Service ~ Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2021)

*PHOTO* Early Air Corps Republic P-35 Pursuit Fighters Selfridge Fld ~ Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2021)

*PHOTO* Captured British Airspeed Oxford Aircraft in German Markings - Excellent | eBay

How about that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2021)

Iinteresting .


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2021)

*PHOTO* Chinese Fighter Plane in Service - Hangchow, China early WW2 - Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## macharvard (Apr 26, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> *PHOTO* Captured British Airspeed Oxford Aircraft in German Markings - Excellent | eBay
> 
> How about that?
> 
> ...


Another very unusual OxBox! Looks like it's it's in great shape. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 26, 2021)

Not sure about that Oxford, something doesn't look quite right.
OK, it _*may *_be genuine, but the appearance of the markings look rather strange, and I'm wondering if this was used to portray a German aircraft in a movie, either during WW2, or shortly after ?


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 26, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Not sure about that Oxford, something doesn't look quite right.
> OK, it _*may *_be genuine, but the appearance of the markings look rather strange, and I'm wondering if this was used to portray a German aircraft in a movie, either during WW2, or shortly after ?



Your tingling spidey-sense does you credit:
_
Airspeed Oxford (i.e. civilianised but not converted to the specification to be a Consul) G-AHGU was something of a film star. It started its film career as one of three Oxfords that passed for Japanese aircraft attacking the Chinese town of Tsiensin in the film 'The Inn of the Sixth Happiness' (1958). Then in 1958 it was registered to Film Aviation Services Ltd. at Gatwick, for whom it appeared in the film 'Operation Bullshine', in which it pretended to be a German aircraft, marked V4+DT, between December 1958 and January 1959. Almost immediately thereafter it changed allegiance, to serve as an RAF aircraft in a supporting role to Brigitte Bardot in the film 'Babette goes to War' between February and March 1959. The following year it was sold on to Overseas Aviation Ltd.. On 11 October 1960 G-AHGU was flying from Jersey to Fairoaks. On its approach to Fairoaks the pilot was told that the western part of the airfield was waterlogged (at that time Fairoaks was a grass field) and so decided to land close to the eastern boundary of the airfield but, unfortunately, where it chose to touch down was only slightly less waterlogged than the western part. The result was that the starboard undercarriage wheel sunk into the soft ground and the leg promptly collapsed! Fortunately the pilot and his two passengers were uninjured and whilst it is recorded that the Oxford was damaged beyond repair, the reality was that, as a type, the Oxford was reaching the end of its useful life, and it in all probability it simply was not economic to repair G-AHGU. However you'll be pleased to hear that, like the old trouper G-AHGU was, it finished its career on screen. In another film, which I've not yet identified, it was the 'stand in' for Consul G-AJLR when it came to depicting the destruction of the aircraft featured!_

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 26, 2021)

Thanks for that !
Good to know my weird instincts were right.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2021)

WORLD WAR ONE: COLLECTION OF 6 UNUSED ORIGINAL BRITISH R.A.F AVIATION POSTCARDS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Chris Simmonds (Apr 30, 2021)

Em, I think this is a contender for the ugliest.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2021)

Set of 10 WWII RAF Aircraft Photos Northrop N-3PB Nomad 330(N) Squadron 4x6 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2021)

VICKERS WARWICK - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

HG340

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 3, 2021)

Good ones.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original Photo Plane Prototyp Martin Baker MB 3 Top !!! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 593867


WW2: MARTIN BAKER F 18/39 GRIFFON (SPECIAL) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO 1945 | eBay

What a looker! Love child from a Spitfire and a Mustang.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2021)

WW2: SAUNDERS ROE E6/44 PROTOTYPE 'METRO' VICKERS F2 SERIES IV PHOTO JUL 1947 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2021)

WW2: WARWICK G. R. MK. V CENTAURUS ORIGINAL BRITISH AIR MINISTRY PHOTO JULY 1944 | eBay

Radar


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2021)

WW2: UNKNOWN (SECRET) AIRCRAFT ORIGINAL BRITISH AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH MAY 1940 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2021)

Oh boy.. and it is said the Żubr is the ugliest kite.


----------



## SaparotRob (May 12, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2: UNKNOWN (SECRET) AIRCRAFT ORIGINAL BRITISH AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH MAY 1940 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 621920


What is it? This airplane is one I've never seen before.


----------



## special ed (May 12, 2021)

It is a fleet shadower designed to be a non-arrested carrier aircraft. Two British companies submitted prototypes.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2021)

Original Photo Plane Boing X F 8 B 1 Prototyp Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 15, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2: WARWICK G. R. MK. V CENTAURUS ORIGINAL BRITISH AIR MINISTRY PHOTO JULY 1944 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 621917



Heinkel He 177!  (Dunno why, it just does remind me of it...)



Wurger said:


> Oh boy.. and it is said the Żubr is the ugliest kite.



This is what happens when you get wardrobe manufacturers to design aeroplanes...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> This is what happens when you get wardrobe manufacturers to design aeroplanes...


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2021)

1944 Airborne Ambulances Navy Piper HE-1 30198 USAAF C-47 119473 News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2021)

Seeflugzeug Flugplatz Brest 1941 Dornier Wal  | eBay

Brequet 521 Bizerte

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 21, 2021)

WW2 a General Aircraft Hotspur - training Glider towed - I.W.M. photo 21 by 16cm | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 21, 2021)

Holländisches Militär Flugzeug Beute In Gilze Doppeldecker Wrack Bergung Breda | eBay

Fokker

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG PRAGA E-241.1 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2021)

TOP Foto - Flugzeug Beute - Frankreich - England 100% Original vor 1945 | eBay

Potez 631

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2021)

Orig. Foto Focke-Wulf Albatros AL 101 Flugzeug am Flugplatz GIESSEN 1935 | eBay

DF-EPIH D-ENEN


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2021)

Orig. Foto Piloten mit Flugzeug Adler-Gerner G II am Flugplatz DLV 1935 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 23, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG ACIMA IPT-13 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 23, 2021)

New one to me.


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MILES 57 AEROVAN | eBay

Strangely attractive i think. Would do well in these times.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2021)

Ale paskudny..


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG BLACKBURN FIREBRAND | eBay

vf172

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG COMMONWEALTH WACHETT | eBay

CAC Wackett CAC Wackett - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2021)




----------



## bobolex (May 28, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> *PHOTO* Chinese Fighter Plane in Service - Hangchow, China early WW2 - Excellent | eBay
> 
> View attachment 620985
> 
> ...


It looks more like a Tachikawa Ida than a Mitsubishi Sonia (caption on the back).


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 29, 2021)

State Library Victoria - Viewer

Morotai Island, Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (May 31, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> FOTO FLUGZEUG BLACKBURN FIREBRAND | eBay
> 
> View attachment 625089



The third prototype Blackburn Firecrest, which was originally designed as a replacement for the terrible Firebrand. Note the stubby nose to the left of the prototype Vickers Viscount, which makes this picture taken at the SBAC Farnborough air show in 1948. The triple-finned aircraft to the right is an Airspeed Ambassador.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

State Library Victoria - Viewer

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2021)

WW2: ALBEMARLE (SECRET) ORIGINAL BRITISH AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH APRIL 1940 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2021)

WW2: ALBEMARLE (SECRET) ORIGINAL BRITISH AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH APRIL 1940 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2021)

WW2 MONITOR T.T MK II CYCLONE O.U.O ORIGINAL BRITISH AIR MINISTRY PHOTO MAY 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2021)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/384201044273?hash=item59742ab131:g:EkUAAOSwn5dguAKm

Supermarine Walrus

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 057 | eBay
> 
> Industria Aeronautică Română I.A.R.38
> 
> View attachment 583987


Foto Doppeldecker mit Krimskrams | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2021)

https://rosetta.slv.vic.gov.au/delivery/DeliveryManagerServlet?dps_func=stream&dps_pid=FL16229757

ADF Serials - Wirraway RAAF A20 CAC CA-8 & CA-9 Wirraway

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2021)

WWII US Navy Mechanic starting North American NJ-1 Trainer 1942 MAGAZINE PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2021)

BOEING 247D OZ203 ORIGINAL VINTAGE MINISTRY OF AIRCRAFT PHOTO 1941 RAF WW2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2021)

WW2 PERCIVAL SURVEY PRINCE UNDER CONSTRUCTION ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO JUNE 1949 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2021)

Interesting.
I used to see the Percival Prince survey aircraft at Newcastle airport in the early 1960s - at the time, the "Perspex" nose reminded me of a Boston.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWI-WWII Aircraft Airplane Photograph Lot, CURTIS P-42 P-36C 27th Pursuit (P26) | eBay
> 
> Curtiss XP-42
> 
> ...


1939 USAAF Curtiss XP-42 Fighter One Built 2.75x4.5 Original Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2021)

VICKERS WARWICK - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

HF971

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2021)

VICKERS WARWICK - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2021)

WWII: BLOHM & VOSS HA. 137 V-5 MOUNTED PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: BLOHM & VOSS HA. 137 V-5 MOUNTED PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2021)

195) Foto Österreich Bundesheer - Luftwaffe - FLUGZEUG mit Kennung, Abzeichen | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für 195) Foto Österreich Bundesheer - Luftwaffe - FLUGZEUG mit Kennung, Abzeichen bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2021)

DVD Sailor WW2 Photo album Merchant Aircraft Carrier Amastra FAA Swordfish 1943 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for DVD Sailor WW2 Photo album Merchant Aircraft Carrier Amastra FAA Swordfish 1943 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2021)

VICKERS WARWICK - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VICKERS WARWICK - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Underside view in flight


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2021)

ARMSTRONG WHITWORTH WHITLEY - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ARMSTRONG WHITWORTH WHITLEY - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Front view flying

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2021)

1941 WW 2 article INSIDE WORLD'S LARGEST BOMBER B-19 tour by Vera Zorina 062021 | eBay


Inside World's Largest Bomber Douglas B-19. Vera Zerona Hollywood Star. page size 13"x 11 " in excellent condition. 3 sheets 3 pages.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2021)

WWII: ALBEMARLE (SECRET) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH APR 1940 | eBay


ALBEMARLE (SECRET). ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH WITH STAMP. AIR MINISTRY REF: 10294 D. Used condition.



www.ebay.com





ALBEMARLE

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 a General Aircraft Hotspur - training Glider towed - I.W.M. photo 21 by 16cm | eBay
> 
> View attachment 624103











Original WW2 Press Photo of British Glider Hotspur Glider | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WW2 Press Photo of British Glider Hotspur Glider at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Hotspur

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2021)

WWII: PITCAIRN AUTO-GYRO P.39 SCARAB ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH DEC 1941 | eBay


WWII: PITCAIRN AUTO-GYRO P.39 SCARAB. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. AIR MINISTRY REF: 10,694 B. Used condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2021)

Original WW2 Press Photo of British Glider Hotspur Glider | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WW2 Press Photo of British Glider Hotspur Glider at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2021)

WWII: TAILLESS GLIDER (PROTOTYPE) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH FEB 1946 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: TAILLESS GLIDER (PROTOTYPE) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH FEB 1946 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





General Aircraft GAL.56

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2021)

WWII: TAILLESS GLIDER ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH OCT 1941 | eBay


WWII: TAILLESS GLIDER. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. AIR MINISTRY REF: 13,247 D.



www.ebay.com





General Aircraft GAL.56 TS507

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2021)

Foto Flugzeug mit Kennung Nummer K3786 | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Foto Flugzeug mit Kennung Nummer K3786 bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Morane-Saulnier MS230 captured KO+ZD

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 30, 2021)

Good pics.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2021)

CLASSIC AVIATION: 2 BRITISH MONOPLANES B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CLASSIC AVIATION: 2 BRITISH MONOPLANES B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





WZ679 Auster AOP.9 
Incident Auster AOP.9 WZ697, 11 Feb 1957 Hit by a gust of wind on take off from Paroi airstrip, Negri Sembilan, Malaya. A wing struck the road and the aircraft cartwheeled into a ditch
YF484 Auster AOP.6

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2021)

WORLD WAR 2: EXPEDITOR I. WASP JUNIOR ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO O.U.O MAY 1944 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR 2: EXPEDITOR I. WASP JUNIOR ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO O.U.O MAY 1944 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2021)

1940s WWII Germany Photo JU88 German airplane | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s WWII Germany Photo JU88 German airplane at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Dornier Do23

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2021)

SUPERMARINE SEAFIRE AIRCRAFT IN FLIGHT, ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO 13x8cm App | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;"> SUPERMARINE SEAFIRE AIRCRAFT IN FLIGHT. ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO MEASURING 13x8cm App AND IN GREAT CONDITION BUT IT IS MOUNTED ON CARD. Condition is "Used". Dispatched with Royal Mail 1st Class Letter.</p>



www.ebay.com













Fairey Firefly - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2021)

CLASSIC AVIATION: AUSTER T MK. 7 ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES & STAMP NOV 1951 | eBay


CLASSIC AVIATION: AUSTER T MK. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES & STAMP ON REVERSE.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2021)

WWII FIREFLY MK. 7 GRIFFON (SECRET) ORIGINAL BRISTOL AEROPLANE CO LTD PHOTO 1949 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII FIREFLY MK. 7 GRIFFON (SECRET) ORIGINAL BRISTOL AEROPLANE CO LTD PHOTO 1949 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2021)

WWII: DEFIANT T.T MK I MERLIN 20 ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH MAY1944 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: DEFIANT T.T MK I MERLIN 20 ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH MAY1944 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

WWII US Navy 1943 Photo Curtiss SNJ 5 Flying Formation OFFICIAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US Navy 1943 Photo Curtiss SNJ 5 Flying Formation OFFICIAL PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

AVRO MANCHESTER - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





OL-Q, L7427











Accident Avro Manchester Mk I L7427, 09 Apr 1942


Airborne 2215 on mission to Hamburg. Last heard on W/T at 0010 9 April 1942 & thought to be in Lastrup area of Germany. Aircraft claimed by Fw Gerhard Goerke of I./NJG 3 (flying from Vech...



aviation-safety.net






Date:09-APR-1942Time:00:49Type:Avro Manchester Mk IOwner/operator:83 Squadron Royal Air Force (83 Sqn RAF)Registration:L7427MSN:OL-QFatalities:Fatalities: 6 / Occupants: 7Other fatalities:0Aircraft damage:Written off (damaged beyond repair)Location:NE of Cloppenburg -



Germany Phase:En routeNature:MilitaryDeparture airport:RAF Scampton, LincolnshireDestination airport:
 Narrative:
Airborne 2215 on mission to Hamburg. Last heard on W/T at 0010 9 April 1942 & thought to be in Lastrup area of Germany. Aircraft claimed by Fw Gerhard Goerke I./NJG1 - West of Lastrup/South East of Cloppenburg at 00:49

Crew:
Pilot: 67046 Plt Off Jack Heathcote Morphett - Sage War Cemetery Coll. grave 11. B. 3-5.
Pilot: 62324 Plt Off Peter Anthony Lovegrove PoW. Poznan Old Garrison Cemetery Poland 6. A. 14.(Died in captivity 12 November 1942).
Observer: NZ402188 Flt Sgt Geoffrey Douglas Hutchinson RNZAF - Sage War Cemetery Coll. grave 11. B. 3-5.
Wireless Operator/Air Gunner: 647009 Flt/Sgt 647009 Albert Henry Salter - Sage War Cemetery Coll. grave 11. B. 3-5.
Wireless Operator/Air Gunner: 923926 Sgt Reginald Stanley Williams - Sage War Cemetery Coll. grave 11. B. 3-5.
Air Gunner: R/66159 Sgt George Charles Fisk RCAF - Sage War Cemetery Coll. grave 11. B. 3-5.
Air Gunner: R/698977 Sgt Charles Dewitt Gellatly RCAF - Sage War Cemetery Coll. grave 11. B. 3-5.

Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - James E Linehan MIA 1942 Wellington x3757 Boiten: Fw. Gerhard Goerke: 1 I./NJG3 Manchester W. Lastrup, S.E. Cloppenburg 00.49 83 Sqn Manchester L7427

Kracker Luftwaffe Archive Goerke would score 3 in total flying Bf110.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 5, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


>



sigh... The British had a fetish for target tugs...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 143 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 143 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Nardy FN305 green

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 154 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 154 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





RWD 13s ambulance nr 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 148 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 148 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





IAR 79 IAR 79 - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 154 | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 154 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...











REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 153 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 153 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de






RWD 13s ambulance nr 2


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 153 | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 153 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...











REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 155 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 155 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





RWD 13s ambulance YR-ATJ


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 160 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 160 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





RWD-8 YR-AMA

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 193 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 193 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





YR-ACB
owner M.Cantacuzene Civil Aircraft Register - Romania








ICAR Universal - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 148 | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 148 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...











REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 216 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 216 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de



















IAR 79 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 216 | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 216 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...











REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 215 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 215 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de













IAR 79 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




126

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 215 | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 215 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...











REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 145 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 145 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de













IAR 79 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## cammerjeff (Jul 6, 2021)

wow great pictures of the seldom seen 2 engined versions of the SM-79!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 6, 2021)

So that's what that was.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

Wurger said:


>





Snautzer01 said:


> REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 155 | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 155 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...











REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 156 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 156 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





2 , 9 , 12

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 169 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 169 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





IAR 38 Nr 40

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 170 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 170 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





IAR 38


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 171 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 171 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 194 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 194 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





IAR27 YR-JAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 171 | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 171 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...











REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 012 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 012 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





144

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 138 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 138 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





SET build Nardi FN.305


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 139 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 139 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





SET build Nardi FN.305 161 , 162


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 141 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 141 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





SET build Nardi FN.305


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 158 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 158 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





YR-CAL









PWS-26 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 172 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 172 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de




IAR38

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 198 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 198 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 199 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 199 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 200 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 200 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





SET 31G , 61

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2021)

Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 060 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 060 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Fleet F-10G built under license by I.A.R

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2021)

1940s airplane by Aeroplane Photo Supply # 970 XPBB-1 Sea Ranger, U.S. Navy | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s airplane by Aeroplane Photo Supply # 970 XPBB-1 Sea Ranger, U.S. Navy at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## cammerjeff (Jul 8, 2021)

Also known as the "Lone Ranger" due to its design using the CW-R3350 engines, that were needed for B-29 production.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 10, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> IAR 38



Never heard of this type before. From the front it looks like a Gladiator on steroids.



Snautzer01 said:


> REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 170 | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 170 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...






Gladiator ground-1


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

HAWKER HENLEY VINTAGE PHOTO RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE 6 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HAWKER HENLEY VINTAGE PHOTO RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE 6 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

HAWKER HENLEY VINTAGE PHOTO RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE 1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HAWKER HENLEY VINTAGE PHOTO RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE 1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





L3261

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

AIRSPEED OXFORD AIR AMBULANCE LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 VINTAGE 1940 PRESS PHOTO RAF | eBay


OK condition, with heavy wear, creases.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

AIRSPEED OXFORD AIR AMBULANCE W.A.A.F. ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO RAF WAAF | eBay


OK condition, with wear.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

AIRSPEED OXFORD AIR AMBULANCE LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO 1 | eBay


OK condition, with wear.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

AIRSPEED OXFORD AIR AMBULANCE FORMATION ORIGINAL VINTAGE 1941 PRESS PHOTO RAF | eBay


OK condition, with wear.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

AIRSPEED OXFORD AIR AMBULANCE LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 VINTAGE 1941 PRESS PHOTO RAF | eBay


OK condition, with wear.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

AIRSPEED OXFORD BAT BEAM APPROACH TRAINING VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO RAF | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AIRSPEED OXFORD BAT BEAM APPROACH TRAINING VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO RAF at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

AIRSPEED ENVOY G-AENA ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AIRSPEED ENVOY G-AENA ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com










Accident Airspeed AS.6J Envoy Mk 3 G-AENA, 01 Oct 1936


Registered G-AENA [C of R 7298] 10.9.36 to Captain Maxwell Hutcheson Findlay and Kenneth Herbert Fraser Waller; named



aviation-safety.net





Gabrielle

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

AIRSPEED COURIER G-ACLF RK DUNDAS LARGE VINTAGE PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AIRSPEED COURIER G-ACLF RK DUNDAS LARGE VINTAGE PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





G-ACLF

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

AIRSPEED OXFORD AIR AMBULANCE P8833 VINTAGE WW2 ORIGINAL 1940 PRESS PHOTO RAF 2 | eBay


OK condition, with wear.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

AIRSPEED OXFORD LINE UP PORTSMOUTH 1939 LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO RAF | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AIRSPEED OXFORD LINE UP PORTSMOUTH 1939 LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO RAF at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





L4630


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

AIRSPEED OXFORD PROTOTYPE AS592 VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO RAF 3 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AIRSPEED OXFORD PROTOTYPE AS592 VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO RAF 3 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 11, 2021)

Great collection!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2021)

FAIREY BARRACUDA - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2021)

FAIREY BARRACUDA - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2021)

WORLD WAR II: AIRCRAFT SERVICE ORIGINAL "THE COMMERCIAL MOTOR" PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


AIRCRAFT SERVICE. WORLD WAR II.



www.ebay.com





Incident Percival D.2 Gull Four G-ABUR, 26 Aug 1935

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## cammerjeff (Jul 13, 2021)

A prop with beta range would have help that situation!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 14, 2021)

cammerjeff said:


> A prop with beta range would have help that situation!



In an aeroplane that small? Added complication. Note the wee towing arm that you lift the aircraft's tail skid onto... Too easy.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2021)

F002604 German water planes on a base on the Baltic Sea. 1939 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for F002604 German water planes on a base on the Baltic Sea. 1939 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2021)

WW2 1941 RAF Boulton Paul Defiant Aircraft in the Sky 3.3x2.3" Orig Photo | eBay


Photo from an album compiled by an RAF Flying Officer during WW2.



www.ebay.com





L7026 V-PS

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2021)

WWII: RELIANT II LYCOMING ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH JUNE 1943 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: RELIANT II LYCOMING ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH JUNE 1943 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com












WWII: RELIANT II LYCOMING ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH JUNE 1943 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: RELIANT II LYCOMING ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH JUNE 1943 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





FK818

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2021)

Foto : 2 Deutsche Wasser-Flugzeuge Typ ??? mit Kennung D-OKIM im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : 2 Deutsche Wasser-Flugzeuge Typ ??? mit Kennung D-OKIM im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Heinkel 42


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2021)

Fieseler 167 mit Piloten Echte Photographie | eBay


Entdecken Sie Fieseler 167 mit Piloten Echte Photographie in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2021)

FAIREY BARRACUDA - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2021)

FRENCH AVIATION: SUD-EST SE.200 AMPHITRITE B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


SUD-EST SE.200 AMPHITRITE. FRENCH AVIATION B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com










ASN Aircraft accident SNCASE SE.200 F-BAIY Étang de Berre, Marseille


A SNCASE SE.200 plane, registered F-BAIY, was damaged beyond repair in a landing accident Étang de Berre, Marseille, France. All survived.



aviation-safety.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 27, 2021)

Good shots. Like the Barracuda one.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2021)

WWII: MILES MESSENGER ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP ON REVERSE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: MILES MESSENGER ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP ON REVERSE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2021)

WWII: FLETTNER FL-265 LAUNCHES FROM GERMAN BATTLESHIP B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES ON REVERSE.



www.ebay.com





Flettner Fl265

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2021)

FAIREY FULMAR - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





Fulmar

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2021)

J5 Foto erstes Bugrad Flugzeug Deutschlands WN 16 Me 109 Flugplatz Wiener Werk | eBay


Entdecken Sie J5 Foto erstes Bugrad Flugzeug Deutschlands WN 16 Me 109 Flugplatz Wiener Werk in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de




J4 Foto erstes Bugrad Flugzeug Deutschlands WN 16 Me 109 Flugplatz Wiener Werk | eBay








J6 Foto erstes Bugrad Flugzeug Deutschlands WN 16 Testflug in den Wiener Werken | eBay


Entdecken Sie J6 Foto erstes Bugrad Flugzeug Deutschlands WN 16 Testflug in den Wiener Werken in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Type name?? Notice Bf109

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Graeme (Aug 5, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Type name??



Hi Snautzer.
I've only seen it listed as W.N.F. (Wiener Neustädter Flugzeugwerke) Wn 16....







WNF Wn 16 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 6, 2021)

Interesting


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2021)

WORLD AVIATION: PERCIVAL PROCTOR 6 ORIGINAL HAYWARD SMEAD PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


PERCIVAL PROCTOR 6. WORLD AVIATION.



www.ebay.com





Floats

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Photo PRESSE WW2 WWII 20.5x15.3 : FAIREY BARRACUDA sur PORTE AVIONS _ RAF 1945 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 552298











FAIREY BARRACUDA - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2021)

WORLD WAR: POTEZ 54 ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP ON REVERSE | eBay


ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP ON REVERSE. WORLD WAR.



www.ebay.com





139

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2021)

1940 Curtiss Dive Bombers Arrive in Canada for France Original News Photo | eBay


Grading Standard: News Agency 1st Generation AKA Original Press Photo. News Agency and Official photos fall into this category automatically. Press photograph. Soundphoto This type of photo was an early form of electronic transmission.



www.ebay.com





France , Canada

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2021)

W627 Frankreich französischer Amiot 143 Bomber Beute-Flugzeug france airplane ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie W627 Frankreich französischer Amiot 143 Bomber Beute-Flugzeug france airplane ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Bloch MB200

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2021)

VICKERS WARWICK - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2021)

:thumbright;


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 17, 2021)

WWII: SEAMEW I RANGER O.U.O ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH MAY 1943 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: SEAMEW I RANGER O.U.O ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH MAY 1943 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Seamew Ranger 1943

If i ever saw a plane trying to scare something it is this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 17, 2021)

WWII: ARGUS I SUPER SCARAB 165. O.U.O ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH SEPT 1942 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: ARGUS I SUPER SCARAB 165. O.U.O ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH SEPT 1942 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Argus1 Super Scarab 165 Sept 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 17, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII: SEAMEW I RANGER O.U.O ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH MAY 1943 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: SEAMEW I RANGER O.U.O ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH MAY 1943 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


It does look like it's trying assume a threading posture. I'll bet its pilots were terrified.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2021)

Foto Sturz Kampf Flugzeug Blohm & Voss Ha 137 Hamburger Flugzeugbau F1.79 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Sturz Kampf Flugzeug Blohm & Voss Ha 137 Hamburger Flugzeugbau F1.79 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





BV137

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 19, 2021)

Aviation. Avion S.N.C.A.S.O. "Bellatrix". Modèle unique. Tirage argentique. | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour Aviation. Avion S.N.C.A.S.O. "Bellatrix". Modèle unique. Tirage argentique. sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr





Sud-Ouest SO 30 Bellatrix / Bretagne






Sud-Ouest SO 30 Bellatrix / Bretagne


all this about aviation, airplanes, helicopters,



all-aero.com


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Flugzeug Polen | eBay
> 
> View attachment 610018











Orig. Foto, Luftwaffe beute Flugzeug, Polen Poland Flugplatz Flieger Bruch Wrack | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto, Luftwaffe beute Flugzeug, Polen Poland Flugplatz Flieger Bruch Wrack in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





LWS-6/PZL-30 Zubr

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 24, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Sud-Ouest SO 30 Bellatrix / Bretagne



Well, there's a nice looking aeroplane... What gives?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Well, there's a nice looking aeroplane... What gives?


Read 2nd link in my post.


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 24, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Read 2nd link in my post.



Yeah, I have heard of this aircraft before, I was making a comment on the fact that it was an attractive French aeroplane from that era, when the tendency was the opposite.

Nice to see the tail dragger variant, only seen pics of the nose gear one before.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2021)

AVRO MANCHESTER - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





Manchester

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2021)

FAIREY FIREFLY - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2021)

FAIREY BARRACUDA - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





rescue , boat


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2021)

MILITARY AIR FORCE BOEING C-73 247 VINTAGE PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MILITARY AIR FORCE BOEING C-73 247 VINTAGE PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2021)

US ARMY BOEING C-73 247 ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for US ARMY BOEING C-73 247 ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2021)

Old photograph Seversky AP-4 aircraft (civil variant of P-43 fighter aircraft) | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Old photograph Seversky AP-4 aircraft (civil variant of P-43 fighter aircraft) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2021)

A * civilaian* version of P-43 ????? ... with a gunsight and MGs ...   
I would say that's the Seversky AP-4, the P-43 Lancer prototype during the pursuit trials at Wright Field rather.





the source; Seversky AP-4 - P-43 prototype | World War Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2021)

DE HAVILLAND HORNET - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





Prototype Hornet PR Mk 2 PX216 R (Photographic Development Unit for trials).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2021)

1943-4 WWII USAAF Maxwell Field ? Montgomery AL Photo airplane | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1943-4 WWII USAAF Maxwell Field ? Montgomery AL Photo airplane at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Republic RC-3 Seabee

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2021)

WWII: ALBEMARLE (SECRET) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH APRIL 1941 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: ALBEMARLE (SECRET) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH APRIL 1941 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





April 1942 Albemarle

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 1, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1943-4 WWII USAAF Maxwell Field ? Montgomery AL Photo airplane | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1943-4 WWII USAAF Maxwell Field ? Montgomery AL Photo airplane at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


I built a model of this when I was about 9. So that's what it called.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Aviation. Avion S.N.C.A.S.O. "Bellatrix". Modèle unique. Tirage argentique. | eBay
> 
> 
> Les meilleures offres pour Aviation. Avion S.N.C.A.S.O. "Bellatrix". Modèle unique. Tirage argentique. sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!
> ...











Aviation. Avion à identifier. F-BALY. Tirage argentique. Silver print. | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour Aviation. Avion à identifier. F-BALY. Tirage argentique. Silver print. sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2021)

Aviation. Avion à identifier. Tirage argentique. Silver print. | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour Aviation. Avion à identifier. Tirage argentique. Silver print. sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr





Bristol 167 Brabazon

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 2, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Aviation. Avion à identifier. Tirage argentique. Silver print. | eBay
> 
> 
> Les meilleures offres pour Aviation. Avion à identifier. Tirage argentique. Silver print. sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!
> ...


They sure don't make them like that anymore. My favorite flying failure.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII: ARGUS I SUPER SCARAB 165. O.U.O ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH SEPT 1942 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: ARGUS I SUPER SCARAB 165. O.U.O ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH SEPT 1942 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...











WWII: FAIRCHILD 24 W. WARNER SUPER SCARAB ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO NOV 1941 | eBay


FAIRCHILD 24 W. WARNER SUPER SCARAB. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO. AIR MINISTRY REF: 10,681 E. Used condition.



www.ebay.com





HM181

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2021)

Foto, Wk2, deutsche Unteroffiziere im Doppeldecker der Polen (N)50238 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, deutsche Unteroffiziere im Doppeldecker der Polen (N)50238 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Lublin R-XIII

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2021)

BELL XFM-1 AIRACUDA LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE US AIR CORPS OFFICIAL PHOTO 13667A C | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BELL XFM-1 AIRACUDA LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE US AIR CORPS OFFICIAL PHOTO 13667A C at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Bell YFM-1 Airacuda


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto, Wk2, deutsche Unteroffiziere im Doppeldecker der Polen (N)50238 | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, deutsche Unteroffiziere im Doppeldecker der Polen (N)50238 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...




Unfortunately it is not the Lublin R-XIII. That's the Letov S-328. The pic was taken by Germans in October 1939 in Dęblin. The plane belonged to the Czechoslovak flyer-pilots who run away to Poland in June 1939. They escaped to Poland flying the three Letov S-328 bi-planes (serial no. 155 ,342, 344) and one Aero Ab 101 (serial no. 15).

Here the Aero Ab 101 in the hangar at the Dęblin school.





the source: Województwo lubelskie - zdjęcia

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2021)

Foto Sturz Kampf Flugzeug Blohm & Voss Hamburger Flugzeugbau Kennung Selten Top | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Sturz Kampf Flugzeug Blohm & Voss Hamburger Flugzeugbau Kennung Selten Top in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





BV142


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2021)

Foto Sturz Kampf Flugzeug Blohm & Voss Hamburger Flugzeugbau Werkfoto BV141 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Sturz Kampf Flugzeug Blohm & Voss Hamburger Flugzeugbau Werkfoto BV141 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





BV141

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2021)

Foto Sturz Kampf Flugzeug Blohm & Voss Hamburger Flugzeugbau | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Sturz Kampf Flugzeug Blohm & Voss Hamburger Flugzeugbau in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Ha136 D-ESEL

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## pacman69 (Sep 6, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Unfortunately it is not the Lublin R-XIII. That's the Letov S-328. The pic was taken by Germans in October 1939 in Dęblin. The plane belonged to the Czechoslovak flyer-pilots who run away to Poland in June 1939. They escaped to Poland flying the three Letov S-328 bi-planes (serial no. 155 ,342, 344) and one Aero Ab 101 (serial no. 15).
> 
> Here the Aero Ab 101 in the hangar at the Dęblin school.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but that one in the front is AERO A100.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2021)

Actually it was the Aero Ab 101. But you are right my mistake. I was thinking about the Letov but attached the pic of the Aero. The post edited. A good catch.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2021)

FRENCH AVIATION: MORANE SAULNIER MS 474 ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


MORANE SAULNIER MS 474. FRENCH AVIATION ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com





Morane-Saulnier MS474 Vanneau

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2021)

FRENCH AVIATION: MORANE SAULNIER MS 472 ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FRENCH AVIATION: MORANE SAULNIER MS 472 ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Morane-Saulnier MS474 Vanneau

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 14, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


>



Boeing 247D DZ207, I wrote about this recently in Tieleader's images, this aircraft came from RCAF stocks to the UK and was used by the Telecommunications Research Establishment at Defford and it carried out the world's first blind landing in 1945. History here: DZ203 - Wikipedia

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2021)

Foto alliiertes Flugzeug Wrack nach einer Notlandung auf Feld an der Westfront ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto alliiertes Flugzeug Wrack nach einer Notlandung auf Feld an der Westfront ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





AE433






Incident Handley Page Hampden Mk I AE433, 08 Nov 1941


Takeoff at 17:19 hrs local time for an operation to Essen in Germany. Homeward-bound, the aircraft was coned by searchlights and shot down by the night fighter crew of Oberleutnant Dimter...



aviation-safety.net





Takeoff at 17:19 hrs local time for an operation to Essen in Germany. 
Homeward-bound, the aircraft was coned by searchlights and shot down by the night fighter crew of Oberleutnant Dimter & Gefreiter Hübner of the Stab I./NJG 1, who had taken off from St Trond (Sint-Truiden) airfield in Belgium. 

The four crew members were taken prisoner of war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2021)

VICKERS VENOM - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. Rear Stamp details: Vickers Aviation. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com













Vickers Venom - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## edwest22 (Oct 4, 2021)

The following is a series of links to German eBay. Expired but useful.









Me 109 mit Staffelabzeichen und Namenszugin Bereitschaft 1943 23 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Me 109 mit Staffelabzeichen und Namenszugin Bereitschaft 1943 23 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Beerdigung Pilot Ordenskisse DkiG in Kirchwerbis Thüringen 1944 22 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Beerdigung Pilot Ordenskisse DkiG in Kirchwerbis Thüringen 1944 22 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Holland , General verleiht KvK an Blitzmädchen Nachrichtenhelferin (1) 18 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Holland , General verleiht KvK an Blitzmädchen Nachrichtenhelferin (1) 18 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto Orden Verleihung an Offiziere der Luftwaffe für herausragende Leistung ...! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Orden Verleihung an Offiziere der Luftwaffe für herausragende Leistung ...! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto Bombenzielteppich Luftbild auf Rollen Angriffsziele Bildstelle Thorn 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Bombenzielteppich Luftbild auf Rollen Angriffsziele Bildstelle Thorn 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto Aufklärer Luftbild Luftwaffe Raumbild Kaserne Sportplatz TrÜbPl ... ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Aufklärer Luftbild Luftwaffe Raumbild Kaserne Sportplatz TrÜbPl ... ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto Aufklärer Luftbild Luftwaffe Bildstelle Auswertung Angriffsziele ... ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Aufklärer Luftbild Luftwaffe Bildstelle Auswertung Angriffsziele ... ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto Aufklärungsgruppe 121 Me 110 Flugzeug Wartung in Tatoi Griechenland 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Aufklärungsgruppe 121 Me 110 Flugzeug Wartung in Tatoi Griechenland 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto Aufklärungsgruppe 121 Pilot Hptm. Fischer im Cockpit vom Ju 88 Flugzeug ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Aufklärungsgruppe 121 Pilot Hptm. Fischer im Cockpit vom Ju 88 Flugzeug ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto Aufklärungsgruppe 121 Ju 88 Flugzeug 7A+XH Cockpit Tatoi Griechenland 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Aufklärungsgruppe 121 Ju 88 Flugzeug 7A+XH Cockpit Tatoi Griechenland 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto Aufklärungsgruppe 121 Ju 88 Flugzeug 7A+AH WNr. 862 Tatoi Griechenland 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Aufklärungsgruppe 121 Ju 88 Flugzeug 7A+AH WNr. 862 Tatoi Griechenland 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto Aufklärungsgruppe 121 Ju 88 Flugzeug 7A+AH WNr. 862 Wartung in Griechenland | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Aufklärungsgruppe 121 Ju 88 Flugzeug 7A+AH WNr. 862 Wartung in Griechenland in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto Aufklärungsgruppe 121 Ju 88 Flugzeug 7A+AH WNr. 862 Wartung in Griechenland | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Aufklärungsgruppe 121 Ju 88 Flugzeug 7A+AH WNr. 862 Wartung in Griechenland in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












2x orig. Foto Flugzeug mit Wappen | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2x orig. Foto Flugzeug mit Wappen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto : Messerschmitt Me 109 Jagd-Flugzeug mit Pilot vor dem Front-Start im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : Messerschmitt Me 109 Jagd-Flugzeug mit Pilot vor dem Front-Start im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto : 2 Jagd-Flieger vor Front-Hütte mit Staffelabzeichen des J.G.77 im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : 2 Jagd-Flieger vor Front-Hütte mit Staffelabzeichen des J.G.77 im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto : Wolfskopf - Staffelabzeichen des Jagdgeschwader J.G. 77 im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : Wolfskopf - Staffelabzeichen des Jagdgeschwader J.G. 77 im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto-1: Focke Wulf FW 200 Militär-Flugzeug mit Staffelabzeichen Lokomotive 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto-1: Focke Wulf FW 200 Militär-Flugzeug mit Staffelabzeichen Lokomotive 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto : Junkers Ju 88 Kampf-Flugzeug mit Kennung CM + und Kennzahl 043 im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : Junkers Ju 88 Kampf-Flugzeug mit Kennung CM + und Kennzahl 043 im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto: gelandeter Lastensegler der Fallschirmjäger mit 8 und Tarnanstrich im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: gelandeter Lastensegler der Fallschirmjäger mit 8 und Tarnanstrich im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












original Foto Wasserflugzeug Heinkel He 42 6x9cm | eBay


Entdecken Sie original Foto Wasserflugzeug Heinkel He 42 6x9cm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












V697 Frankreich Flughafen Nantes 1942 JU52 Flugzeug Großadmiral Raeder airplane | eBay


Entdecken Sie V697 Frankreich Flughafen Nantes 1942 JU52 Flugzeug Großadmiral Raeder airplane in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












V695 Frankreich Flughafen Nantes 1942 JU52 Flugzeug Großadmiral Raeder airplane | eBay


Entdecken Sie V695 Frankreich Flughafen Nantes 1942 JU52 Flugzeug Großadmiral Raeder airplane in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












V685 Frankreich Fliegerhorst Dreux Heinkel He 111 Flugzeug Kennung G1+L plane | eBay


Entdecken Sie V685 Frankreich Fliegerhorst Dreux Heinkel He 111 Flugzeug Kennung G1+L plane in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto Messerschmitt Bf109E, Weiße 1, 4.Staffel Jagdgeschwader 27 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Messerschmitt Bf109E, Weiße 1, 4.Staffel Jagdgeschwader 27 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de




Note unusual arrangement of windows (?) around nose.








Foto Flugzeug LW Luftwaffe Bomber Kampfflugzeug Flügel Kennung - Im Schnee 2 WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug LW Luftwaffe Bomber Kampfflugzeug Flügel Kennung - Im Schnee 2 WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de




Off topic








Foto: schwerer Panzer vom Typ V Panther mit Zahl 822 an der Ostfront 1943 / 44 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: schwerer Panzer vom Typ V Panther mit Zahl 822 an der Ostfront 1943 / 44 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












original Foto Wehrmacht Panzer Panther Emblem Nummer 6x9cm | eBay


Entdecken Sie original Foto Wehrmacht Panzer Panther Emblem Nummer 6x9cm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












V696 Frankreich Flughafen Nantes 1942 JU52 Flugzeug Großadmiral Raeder airplane | eBay


Entdecken Sie V696 Frankreich Flughafen Nantes 1942 JU52 Flugzeug Großadmiral Raeder airplane in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## edwest22 (Oct 5, 2021)

Foto Kanaljäger Galland mit Schwimmweste am Me 109 Flugzeug vor England Einsatz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Kanaljäger Galland mit Schwimmweste am Me 109 Flugzeug vor England Einsatz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto Me 109 Flugzeug Heckfinne von Fliegerass Mölders mit 58 Feind Abschüssen ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Me 109 Flugzeug Heckfinne von Fliegerass Mölders mit 58 Feind Abschüssen ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto Junkers Ju 88 Flugzeug der Luftwaffe startklar zum England Feindflug 1940 ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Junkers Ju 88 Flugzeug der Luftwaffe startklar zum England Feindflug 1940 ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto Ju 87 Stuka Flugzeuge der Luftwaffe ! Maschine mit weißer (?) Lackierung ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Ju 87 Stuka Flugzeuge der Luftwaffe ! Maschine mit weißer (?) Lackierung ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto Ju 52 Flugzeug CB+AB Kurierstaffel OKM Großadmiral Raeder ! IMMELMANN II ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Ju 52 Flugzeug CB+AB Kurierstaffel OKM Großadmiral Raeder ! IMMELMANN II ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto Heinkel He 59 Doppeldecker Wasserflugzeug am Strand von Boulogne Frankreich | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Heinkel He 59 Doppeldecker Wasserflugzeug am Strand von Boulogne Frankreich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto Flugzeug Wrack der Luftwaffe steckt in einer Hauswand in Frankreich ... ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug Wrack der Luftwaffe steckt in einer Hauswand in Frankreich ... ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto Dornier Do 17 Flugzeuge der Luftwaffe im Flug über Paris Frankreich 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Dornier Do 17 Flugzeuge der Luftwaffe im Flug über Paris Frankreich 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto Flugboot der Luftwaffe am Kran in Brest Frankreich Wasserflugzeug Flugzeuge | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugboot der Luftwaffe am Kran in Brest Frankreich Wasserflugzeug Flugzeuge in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












2 Fotos 2000. Feindlug Ehrung Junkers Ju 88 Flugzeug Besatzung der Luftwaffe ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 Fotos 2000. Feindlug Ehrung Junkers Ju 88 Flugzeug Besatzung der Luftwaffe ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto Pilot Herbert Kijewski auf dem Cockpit vom Me 109 Flugzeug "ERIKA" ! JG 3 ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Pilot Herbert Kijewski auf dem Cockpit vom Me 109 Flugzeug "ERIKA" ! JG 3 ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto Pilot der Luftwaffe an Bordkanonen vom Me 109 Flugzeug "GRETEL" ! JG 3 ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Pilot der Luftwaffe an Bordkanonen vom Me 109 Flugzeug "GRETEL" ! JG 3 ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto Junkers Ju 88 Flugzeug mit Staffel Wappen Aufklärungsgruppe 22 Luftwaffe | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Junkers Ju 88 Flugzeug mit Staffel Wappen Aufklärungsgruppe 22 Luftwaffe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto Ju 52 Flugzeug brandenburgischer Adler Kampfgeschwader z.b.V. 1 Kreta 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Ju 52 Flugzeug brandenburgischer Adler Kampfgeschwader z.b.V. 1 Kreta 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto Flugzeugführer und Fallschirmjäger Gräber auf Kreta Griechenland 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeugführer und Fallschirmjäger Gräber auf Kreta Griechenland 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de




Off topic








Foto Soldaten der Wehrmacht am Artillerie Traktor Wrack Vollkettenschlepper ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Soldaten der Wehrmacht am Artillerie Traktor Wrack Vollkettenschlepper ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto Wehrmacht junge Kinder Soldaten Endkampf 1945 Tarnbekleidung Zwilling MG´s | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Wehrmacht junge Kinder Soldaten Endkampf 1945 Tarnbekleidung Zwilling MG´s in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto Wüstenfuchs GFM Rommel spricht mit Offizier vom deutschen Afrika Korps ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Wüstenfuchs GFM Rommel spricht mit Offizier vom deutschen Afrika Korps ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto Wüstenfuchs GFM Rommel vor einem PKW und Rad Schlepper vom Afrika Korps ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Wüstenfuchs GFM Rommel vor einem PKW und Rad Schlepper vom Afrika Korps ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## edwest22 (Oct 5, 2021)

Foto - abgeschossenes französisches Flugzeug - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - abgeschossenes französisches Flugzeug - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Holland , erbeuteter amerikanischer Bomber Flugzeug mit Bemalung 21 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Holland , erbeuteter amerikanischer Bomber Flugzeug mit Bemalung 21 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Potez 630 Griechische Luftwaffe - erbeutet durch die Wehrmacht | eBay


Entdecken Sie Potez 630 Griechische Luftwaffe - erbeutet durch die Wehrmacht in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Bréguet 19B Jugoslawische königliche Luftwaffe - erbeutet durch die Wehrmacht | eBay


Entdecken Sie Bréguet 19B Jugoslawische königliche Luftwaffe - erbeutet durch die Wehrmacht in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












V701 Flughafen Nantes abgeschossenes englisches RAF Flugzeug royal air force TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie V701 Flughafen Nantes abgeschossenes englisches RAF Flugzeug royal air force TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto französisches Morane Saulnier MS.230 Flugzeug ! Beute der Luftwaffe 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto französisches Morane Saulnier MS.230 Flugzeug ! Beute der Luftwaffe 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto französisches Morane Saulnier Flugzeug mit Beute Balkenkreuz der Luftwaffe | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto französisches Morane Saulnier Flugzeug mit Beute Balkenkreuz der Luftwaffe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2021)

Raf p47 in raf colours? | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Raf p47 in raf colours? at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Fairey Firefly AS.5/AS.6 note the black and white stripes on wings indicating the aircraft was serving under United Nations command in Korea Fairey Firefly AS.5/AS.6 | Royal Australian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2021)

Original WWII Press Photo RARE C-76 CARAVAN TRANSPORT WOOD AIRCRAFT 1942 AAF 936 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII Press Photo RARE C-76 CARAVAN TRANSPORT WOOD AIRCRAFT 1942 AAF 936 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





C-76 Caravan 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## edwest22 (Oct 7, 2021)

Orig. Foto Wappen Kennung Junkers JU 87 Stuka Flugzeug NS358 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Wappen Kennung Junkers JU 87 Stuka Flugzeug NS358 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Orig. Foto Kennung Junkers JU 87 Stuka Flugzeug Camo NS359 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Kennung Junkers JU 87 Stuka Flugzeug Camo NS359 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto 2. Weltkrieg Flugzeug Ju 52 mit Staffelwappen. Holland / Harlingen 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 2. Weltkrieg Flugzeug Ju 52 mit Staffelwappen. Holland / Harlingen 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Messerschmitt Bf109, Me109, JG52, Lamia Griechenland, Bruchlandung, Flugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Messerschmitt Bf109, Me109, JG52, Lamia Griechenland, Bruchlandung, Flugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Griechenland , Flugzeug Ju 52 Soldaten Flugplatz bei Athen (2 Fotos) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Griechenland , Flugzeug Ju 52 Soldaten Flugplatz bei Athen (2 Fotos) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












notgelandete Messerschmitt Me 109 Flugzeug Staffelabzeichen JG 53 56 | eBay


Entdecken Sie notgelandete Messerschmitt Me 109 Flugzeug Staffelabzeichen JG 53 56 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












2.WK Foto Flugzeug Flieger 2 Top !!! | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2.WK Foto Flugzeug Flieger 2 Top !!! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Orig. Foto General Erwin ROMMEL bei Focke Wulf Fw 190 Flugzeug Frankreich 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto General Erwin ROMMEL bei Focke Wulf Fw 190 Flugzeug Frankreich 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 52 Pkw mit Staffelzeichen Versorgung Afrikakorps | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 52 Pkw mit Staffelzeichen Versorgung Afrikakorps in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de




https://.ebay.de/itm/373744238040?hash=item5704e47dd8uA4AAOSwXZBhWspW








 Portrait Luftwaffe Legion Condor Flieger Erinnerungsabzeichen und vieles mehr ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Portrait Luftwaffe Legion Condor Flieger Erinnerungsabzeichen und vieles mehr ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de




Flugbuch








Original Flugbuch Luftwaffe Olt. Heinecke | eBay


Entdecken Sie Original Flugbuch Luftwaffe Olt. Heinecke in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2021)

11 photos in Scrap Album 801 Skua & 811 Sqn FAA of Capt H Hayes DSC*RN Skua | eBay


WW2 Paperwork of Capt H Hayes DSC * RN 11 photos in Scrap Album 801 Skua & 811 Sqn FAA of Capt H Hayes DSC*RN Skua in action Norway 1940 plus 2 telegrams sent from Orkney tickets to Buckingham Palace to collect DSC in 1941 WW2 Paperwork of Capt H Hayes DSC * RN During WW2 this officer was...



www.ebay.com





Blackburn B-24 Skua

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2021)

CLASSIC AVIATION: SKODA KAUBA V-1 ORIGINAL ZAZVONIL JAROSLAV PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CLASSIC AVIATION: SKODA KAUBA V-1 ORIGINAL ZAZVONIL JAROSLAV PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com












CLASSIC AVIATION: SKODA KAUBA ORIGINAL ZAZVONIL JAROSLAV PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CLASSIC AVIATION: SKODA KAUBA ORIGINAL ZAZVONIL JAROSLAV PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 172 | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 172 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


IAR38









K518 Foto Rumänien rumänisches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Rumänische Luftwaffe | eBay


Entdecken Sie K518 Foto Rumänien rumänisches Flugzeug Doppeldecker Rumänische Luftwaffe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2021)

K290 Foto französisches Beute Flugzeug Balkenkreuz Caudron C 445 Staffelwappen | eBay


Entdecken Sie K290 Foto französisches Beute Flugzeug Balkenkreuz Caudron C 445 Staffelwappen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Caudron C 445


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 24, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII Army Air Corps Curtiss XP-46 Prototype Fighter Aircraft Airplane Photo #290 | eBay
> 
> 03053
> 
> View attachment 587641











Original WWII Photo Of Super Rare Curtis XP-46 Fighter Plane | eBay


<p>Original WWII Photo Taken by GI of a super rare Curtis XP-46 fighter plane. This is one of two XP-46 planes ever made. This is version number one. Lots of info online about this rare plane. Has creases. It’s original from a GI. One of a kind.Condition is "Used". Shipped with USPS First Class...



www.ebay.com





03053

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2021)

WWII: FOLLAND 43/47 (SECRET) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH FEB 1941 | eBay


FOLLAND 43/47. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. AIR MINISTRY REF: 10,477 D. GOOD Condition.



www.ebay.com










Folland Fo.108 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 27, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII: FOLLAND 43/47 (SECRET) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH FEB 1941 | eBay
> 
> 
> FOLLAND 43/47. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. AIR MINISTRY REF: 10,477 D. GOOD Condition.
> ...


Another new one for me.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2021)

org. Foto Frankreich Bretagne Brest Flugzeug Luftwaffe | eBay


Entdecken Sie org. Foto Frankreich Bretagne Brest Flugzeug Luftwaffe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2021)

WWII: HAWKER TORNADO B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES OCT 1941 | eBay


HAWKER TORNADO (HG641). B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES. USED condition.



www.ebay.com





Hawker Tornado oct 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2021)

WW2 ORIGINAL OFFICAL STAMP PHOTO FULMAR COCKPIT DATED 1939 A54 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 ORIGINAL OFFICAL STAMP PHOTO FULMAR COCKPIT DATED 1939 A54 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Fulmar cockpit

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII Army Air Corps Curtiss XP-46 Prototype Fighter Aircraft Airplane Photo #290 | eBay
> 
> 03053
> 
> View attachment 587641











Original WWII Photo Of Rare Curtis XP-46 Fighter Plane | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII Photo Of Rare Curtis XP-46 Fighter Plane at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





XP-46


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> DE HAVILLAND HORNET - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay
> 
> 
> This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.
> ...











DE HAVILLAND HORNET - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





px216

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2 CONSOLIDATED PBY CATALINA FLYING BOAT 5 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2 CONSOLIDATED PBY CATALINA FLYING BOAT 5 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Hall PH-3 U.S. Coast Guard Hall PH Flying Boat Color Photographs

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2021)

WWII: GENERAL AIRCRAFT GLIDER 10/40 (HOTSPUR I) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


GENERAL AIRCRAFT GLIDER 10/40 (HOTSPUR I). ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. AIR MINISTRY REF: 10,480 B. USED condition.



www.ebay.com





Hotspur 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2021)

WWII: CA11 - WOOMERA (P&W TWIN WASP) ORIGINAL C.A.C PTY LTD PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


ORIGINAL C.A.C PTY LTD PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com













CAC Woomera - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2021)

U.S.A.F: VULTEE XP-81 ORIGINAL 'VULTEE AIRCRAFT CORP' PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for U.S.A.F: VULTEE XP-81 ORIGINAL 'VULTEE AIRCRAFT CORP' PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













Consolidated Vultee XP-81 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2021)

WWII: GENERAL A/C TX 3/43 GLIDER (PROTOTYPE) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO 1944 | eBay


GENERAL AIRCRAFT TX 3/43 GLIDER. (PROTOTYPE). ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO. AIR MINISTRY REF: 12,721 D. APRIL 1944.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 17, 2021)

FAIREY ALBACORE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





Fairey Albacore


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 17, 2021)

" Fliegen Lernen im DLV " > farbiges Poster | eBay


Entdecken Sie " Fliegen Lernen im DLV " > farbiges Poster in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2021)

SA - kuvagalleria



Blackburn Ripon IIF torpedo- ja tiedustelukone Lahdenpohjassa. Lahdenpohja 1940.03.17. Amiraali von Schoultz

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2021)

Fotografie 2.WK, Mechaniker der Luftwaffe flickt Einschuss vom letzten Feindflu | eBay


Entdecken Sie Fotografie 2.WK, Mechaniker der Luftwaffe flickt Einschuss vom letzten Feindflu in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





repair

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2021)

Northrop Engineers 1st Flying Wing "The Jeep" 1943 Vintage Panoramic Photograph | eBay


The group of 30 engineers were photographed in front of their aircraft on 22 September 1943. The N-1M proved to be basically sound, paving the way for Northrop's later and much larger Northrop YB-35 and YB-49 aircraft.



www.ebay.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2021)

WWII: FAIRCHILD 24 W WARNER SUPER SCARAB ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO NOV 1941 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: FAIRCHILD 24 W WARNER SUPER SCARAB ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO NOV 1941 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





HM164

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2021)

WWII: BEECHCRAFT WRIGHT WHIRLWIND (O.U.O) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO JULY 1943 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: BEECHCRAFT WRIGHT WHIRLWIND (O.U.O) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO JULY 1943 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





BEECHCRAFT WRIGHT WHIRLWIND

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2021)

replaced to Boeing model 247

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2021)

Original WW2 B18 1941 Photograph No Reserve Auction | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Original WW2 B18 measures 5 by 3 1/4 inch's picture from 1944. Picture is very clear. The picture is a original type 1 from WW2 not a copy. </p>



www.ebay.com


----------



## cammerjeff (Nov 26, 2021)

Nice shot of a rare B-23!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2021)

WWII: ROYAL NAVY TRAVELLER II WASP JUNIOR ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: ROYAL NAVY TRAVELLER II WASP JUNIOR ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2021)

WW2 USAAF Boeing B-15 Heavy Bomber Front Side View Bolling Field Original Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 USAAF Boeing B-15 Heavy Bomber Front Side View Bolling Field Original Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





B-15 Bolling Field

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2021)

WW2 USAAF Boeing B-15 Heavy Bomber Front View Bolling Field Original Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 USAAF Boeing B-15 Heavy Bomber Front View Bolling Field Original Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





B-15 Bolling Field

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2021)

WW2 USAAF Boeing B-15 Heavy Bomber Nose Side View Bolling Field Original Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 USAAF Boeing B-15 Heavy Bomber Nose Side View Bolling Field Original Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





B-15 Bolling Field


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2021)

WW2 USAAF Boeing B-15 Heavy Bomber Side View Bolling Field Original Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 USAAF Boeing B-15 Heavy Bomber Side View Bolling Field Original Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





B-15 Bolling Field

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2021)

WW2 USAAF Douglas O-2 Radio Controlled Type A-4? Bolling Field Original Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 USAAF Douglas O-2 Radio Controlled Type A-4? Bolling Field Original Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 3, 2021)

"Radio controlled". Interesting.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 USAAF Douglas O-2 Radio Controlled Type A-4? Bolling Field Original Photo | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 USAAF Douglas O-2 Radio Controlled Type A-4? Bolling Field Original Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Douglas O-2 - Wikipedia A-4 Seventeen BT-2BRs and BT-2BGs converted in 1940 as radio-controlled aerial target drones. These had tricycle gear (a steerable nosewheel was added) with main gear moved aft, faired-over rear cockpit, and single controls, allowing the aircraft to be test-flown.[6]

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2021)

WW2 USAAF Douglas OA-4 Amphibian at Bolling Field Original Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 USAAF Douglas OA-4 Amphibian at Bolling Field Original Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Douglas OA-4 Amphibian at Bolling Field

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2021)

Whats this one??









WW2 USAAF Unknown Bomber at Bolling Field Original Photo #1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 USAAF Unknown Bomber at Bolling Field Original Photo #1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com












WW2 USAAF Unknown Bomber at Bolling Field Original Photo #2 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 USAAF Unknown Bomber at Bolling Field Original Photo #2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 4, 2021)

It is labeled as "B-23" ...


----------



## special ed (Dec 4, 2021)

Stearman, can't remember exactly, but development of XA-21

It would have been a product of Boeing Wichita after buying Stearman facilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2021)

You are right. That's the Stearman XA-21 with rebuilt pilot cockpit to the conventional stepped configuration .. a couple of the web sourcese call it the A-21.










the pic source: Stearman XA-21 | World War Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2021)

And two shots more found via the net ..





the source: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/59/63/3a/59633ad1099d545a157f25370af45c95.jpg





the source: Stearman X-100 XA-21

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2021)

WWII: BOULTON PAUL DEFIANT ORIGINAL FLIGHT PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: BOULTON PAUL DEFIANT ORIGINAL FLIGHT PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





K8310

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2021)

WW2 USAAF Ryan PT-20 Primary Trainer at Bolling Field Original Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 USAAF Ryan PT-20 Primary Trainer at Bolling Field Original Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Ryan PT-20 Lenberg Field San Diego California

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2021)

WW2 USAAF Kellett YG-1A KD-1A Autogyro Bolling Field Original Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 USAAF Kellett YG-1A KD-1A Autogyro Bolling Field Original Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Kellet G-1A KD-1A Autogyro Pitcairn Field Willow Grove Pens.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2021)

WW2 USAAF Beechcraft F-2 Photo Reconnaissance Plane Bolling Field Original Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 USAAF Beechcraft F-2 Photo Reconnaissance Plane Bolling Field Original Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Beechcraft F-2 Photo Reconnaissance Plane Bolling Field

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Dec 5, 2021)

Note behind the PT-20 is one of the A-17s with a closed off rear cockpit.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2021)

1940s Greyhound Skyways Sikorsky S-51 Helicopter bus, Orig Kodachrome Slide c21b | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s Greyhound Skyways Sikorsky S-51 Helicopter bus, Orig Kodachrome Slide c21b at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Greyhound Skyways Sikorsky S-51 Helicopter bus, Orig Kodachrome Slide

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 6, 2021)

special ed said:


> Note behind the PT-20 is one of the A-17s with a closed off rear cockpit.


Ed, I am going to disagree with you on that one, I believe there is one A-17 and one P-35 behind the PT-20. Glad you brought it up though, I didn't look that close at the background. Always nice to see a P-35 picture.


----------



## special ed (Dec 6, 2021)

Using a magnifier. The single seater does appear to have retract gear, but the doors look like T-6. The only single seat T-6 type in those days would be a P-64. You are correct that it is not an A-17. The canopy does not resemble the large curve of the P-35 but could be North American style similar to T-6


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 6, 2021)

Ed, I agree with your comment about the lack of clear panels on the rear canopy. But I think it does match the shape of the P-35 Canopy, the bracing of the sliding portion of the canopy also seems to match that of a P-35, and the general shape of the Fuselage is also correct for a P-35. Also you can see the rear under wing streamlining pod for the rearward retracting semi retractable main landing gear, and to my eyes the large fairings on the front of the gear is also visible. Also the way the front fairing of the gear covers part of the tire, almost to the top of the wheel cover also points toward a P-35.

It seems to be painted in temporary camouflage so possibly the rear clear panels are over painted? Or a wild shot in the dark it may be this A/C repaired after the collision damage? Either way I suspect this photo was taken prewar or early 1942 by the markings on all A/C.

I agree it is not a standard P-35 if it is one. But it has to many features of a P-35 to not be some version or modification of the design to my eyes.






Source Seversky P-35 Color Photographs


----------



## special ed (Dec 6, 2021)

OK. You sold me. The part about the temp camo overpainted the canopy rear section makes complete sense.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2021)

WWII: ROYAL NAVY FIREFLY I TRAINER B&W MOUNTED PHOTOGRAPHS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: ROYAL NAVY FIREFLY I TRAINER B&W MOUNTED PHOTOGRAPHS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Fairey Firefly T-1 MB721

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2021)

WWII: ROYAL NAVY FIREFLY I ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


ROYAL NAVY FIREFLY I. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES.



www.ebay.com





Fairey Firefly WD918 1840/1842 Sqn RNAS 1951 ATP-5 series coded 204 , (tail FD )


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2021)

Orig. Negativ Flugzeug Luftwaffe Legion Condor Lockeed Electra Italien | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Negativ Flugzeug Luftwaffe Legion Condor Lockeed Electra Italien in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





WINGS PALETTE - Lockheed Model 10/12/14/18/C-60 Electra/Lodestar - Spain (Nationalists) The aircraft on other camouflage consisting from the Luftwaffe colours RLM61/62/63/65. This aircraft was bought for the Spain Republicans by Robert Cuse from the May Company (a chain of department stores) in December 1936. It was shipped on the Mar Cantabrico with seven other aircraft and captured at sea by Nationalists, whose air chief General Kindelan used as his personal transport.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2021)

Fokker vliegtuigen 1910-1940







www.parkvliegbasissoesterberg.nl





Big site with Fokker airplanes from 1910 to 1940 A go see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2021)

Postkarte Flugzeug, Belgien, Fairey Fox, gefangen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Postkarte Flugzeug, Belgien, Fairey Fox, gefangen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Fokker C5 RR ( Rolls Royce )


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2021)

WW2 Avro Manchester - Wirless operatoer - large Air Min press photo 35 by 25cm | eBay


WW2 Avro Manchester - Wireless Operators position - large Air Min press photo 35 by 25cm reflections on my photo as its too big to scan undated WW2 press photo , very large photo goes as a small parcel , international signed for abroad bruised ,back darkened , removed from album marks Please...



www.ebay.com





Avro Manchester Wireless operator


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2021)

WWII: TORNANDO (PROTOTYPE) VULTURE (O.U.O) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO OCT 1941 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: TORNANDO (PROTOTYPE) VULTURE (O.U.O) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO OCT 1941 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





TORNANDO (PROTOTYPE) VULTURE (O.U.O) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO OCT 1941

P5224

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2021)

Postkarte 3 Maschinen Fieseler Fi 167 im Flug, Original Echte Photographie | eBay


Entdecken Sie Postkarte 3 Maschinen Fieseler Fi 167 im Flug, Original Echte Photographie in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Fieseler Fi167

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2021)

CLASSIC AVIATION: PRAGA E-41 TRAINER B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CLASSIC AVIATION: PRAGA E-41 TRAINER B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Praga BH-41, later redesignated E-41

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> #5 Lot of 20 WW2 WW11 Era Photos Fighter Planes & Pilots | eBay
> #6 Lot of 20 WW2 WW11 Era Photos Fighter Planes & Pilots | eBay
> 
> Curtiss xp-37
> ...




Curtiss xp-37 Bolling Field

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2021)

WW2 USAAF Curtiss XP-37 Fighter at Bolling Field Washington DC Original Photo #2 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 USAAF Curtiss XP-37 Fighter at Bolling Field Washington DC Original Photo #2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Curtiss xp-37 Bolling Field

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2021)

WW2 USAAF Curtiss XA-18 Shrike II at Bolling Field Washington DC Original Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 USAAF Curtiss XA-18 Shrike II at Bolling Field Washington DC Original Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Curtiss XA-18 Shrike Bolling Field

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2021)

They must have been brushing the first acrylic paints for the camo there.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2021)

Wurger said:


> They must have been brushing the first acrylic paints for the camo there.


With a broom

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2021)

CLASSIC AVIATION: PRAGA BH-111 B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CLASSIC AVIATION: PRAGA BH-111 B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





PRAGA BH-111

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 20, 2021)

FLYING MAGAZINE February 1943 WW2 US Navy Naval Aviation At War History | eBay


FLYING MAGAZINE February 1943 - US Naval Aviation At War <br> <br>300+ pages of WW2 vintage photos, advertising and articles. very good condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 20, 2021)

FLYING MAGAZINE January 1942 WW2 US Navy Naval Aviation At War History | eBay


FLYING MAGAZINE January 1942 - US Naval Aviation At War <br> <br>250+ pages of WW2 vintage photos, advertising and articles. Near mint condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Dec 25, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> FLYING MAGAZINE January 1942 WW2 US Navy Naval Aviation At War History | eBay
> 
> 
> FLYING MAGAZINE January 1942 - US Naval Aviation At War <br> <br>250+ pages of WW2 vintage photos, advertising and articles. Near mint condition.
> ...


That 50 cent is like 50 Dollars, nowadays ... Maybe even more ...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 25, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> That 50 cent is like 50 Dollars, nowadays ... Maybe even more ...


29,99 and it is yours.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2022)

C204 Fliegerhorst Tromsø Beute Flugzeug Royal Norwegian Navy Air Service Høver | eBay


Entdecken Sie C204 Fliegerhorst Tromsø Beute Flugzeug Royal Norwegian Navy Air Service Høver in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Norwegian Beute type?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2022)

I would say that's one of the Norvegian Høver M.F.11 captured and used by Germans. Known codes for the float planes are GM+DV. GM+OT. GM+OV and KP+MW.
While servicing in the Norvegian AF the M.F.11s had the digital codes painted on the fuselage.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2022)

WWII US Aircraft Photo Lot Of 8 - Planes, Ruins, Crash & Hiroshima ? | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US Aircraft Photo Lot Of 8 - Planes, Ruins, Crash & Hiroshima ? at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Sikorsky R-4 B

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

[A Northrup Delta Mk. 1 (R.C.A.F. 675) airplane] - City of Vancouver Archives


Item is a photograph of RCAF 675, which was used to train pilots to fly Hurricane airplanes.




searcharchives.vancouver.ca





Northrup Delta Mk. 1 (R.C.A.F. 675)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

https://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/uploads/r/null/1/4/1404875/0e2135cc-8843-468d-91ee-24b7aefdde59-A75713.jpg



Flying boat No. 769 Supermarine Walrus

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

https://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/uploads/r/null/1/4/1404886/7fa5d245-cfde-47eb-9db1-7b788cc75579-A75715.jpg



Flying boat No. K8343 Supermarine Walrus

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

https://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/uploads/r/null/1/4/1407283/6cd62d16-e564-40a4-90aa-fd8811606b04-A75719.jpg



Ryan Sport-Trainer airplane No. NC16039

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2022)

Orig. Foto Piloten bei Luftwaffe Flugzeug Bomber m. England Blitz Bilanz 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Piloten bei Luftwaffe Flugzeug Bomber m. England Blitz Bilanz 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Bilanz England 4

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2022)

DE HAVILLAND HORNET - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





de Havilland DH.103 Hornet Sea Hornet The radar thimble nose of this variant is evident

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2022)

DE HAVILLAND HORNET - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





de Havilland DH.103 Hornet Sea Hornet The radar thimble nose of this variant is evident

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2022)

73rd Bombardment Sq. (M) Photograph Album of Movement to Alaska in Mar.1941 | eBay


Also there are a few pictures from March Field, CA. showing the very early Boeing B-17 and the only B-15 aircraft built. There are pictures of Curtiss P-37, and O-47 aircraft and a rare picture of the Curtiss-Wright XP-37, one of the 13 made for the AAC.



www.ebay.com





Curtiss xp-37 Elmendorf field

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2022)

73rd Bombardment Sq. (M) Photograph Album of Movement to Alaska in Mar.1941 | eBay


Also there are a few pictures from March Field, CA. showing the very early Boeing B-17 and the only B-15 aircraft built. There are pictures of Curtiss P-37, and O-47 aircraft and a rare picture of the Curtiss-Wright XP-37, one of the 13 made for the AAC.



www.ebay.com





Boeing B-15

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Photo of Curtiss SBC Helldiver - In RAF service as the Cleveland Mk 1. Rare! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 593085











Vintage Aeroplane Photo Supply #1346 Curtiss CW-77 Cleveland MK.I Royal Navy | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Aeroplane Photo Supply #1346 Curtiss CW-77 Cleveland MK.I Royal Navy at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Photo of Curtiss SBC Helldiver - In RAF service as the Cleveland Mk1 2669M

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2022)

WWII: CURTISS SBC HELLDIVER (SECRET) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH JUNE 1941 | eBay


CURTISS SBC HELLDIVER. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. AIR MINISTRY REF: 6951 A. USED condition.



www.ebay.com





Photo of Curtiss SBC Helldiver - In RAF service as the Cleveland Mk1 2669M

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

Orig. Foto, bulgarische Luftwaffe, Dornier Do-11 Bulgarien Bulgaria Flugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto, bulgarische Luftwaffe, Dornier Do-11 Bulgarien Bulgaria Flugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Dornier Do-11 Bulgarische Luftwaffe

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 23, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig. Foto, bulgarische Luftwaffe, Dornier Do-11 Bulgarien Bulgaria Flugzeug | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto, bulgarische Luftwaffe, Dornier Do-11 Bulgarien Bulgaria Flugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


I think I’d rather have an Amiot 143.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I think I’d rather have an Amiot 143.








You got a weird taste. I like that.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 23, 2022)

C'mon! The Amiot has an employee lounge downstairs!


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 23, 2022)

Bulgaria! 

I think it should be the rarest country among Axis ones, to find any reliable photos / info of.

About the other nations, I, personally can say something or name a few guys / things. But it's a shame that I say I don't know thing about Bulgaria and its history in that time frame.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 23, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> The Amiot has an employee lounge downstairs!



A pre-requisite for between-the-wars fighters (you did know the Amiot 143 was considered a_ fighter_, right?) 

_Multiplace de Combat_, bomber, reconnaissance, fighter escort, pretty much a French Zerstorer, same requirement for both types.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 23, 2022)

Uhhh....of course I do.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 23, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Uhhh....of course I do.



I'd really like an English language text on that period of French aircraft development...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> A pre-requisite for between-the-wars fighters (you did know the Amiot 143 was considered a_ fighter_, right?)
> 
> _Multiplace de Combat_, bomber, reconnaissance, fighter escort, pretty much a French Zerstorer, same requirement for both types.





Muzeum Lotnictwa Polskiego w Krakowie

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2022)

Org. Photo: USAAC Sikorsky R-4B Helicopter (#43-46532) in Field!!! | eBay


Photo: USAAC Sikorsky R-4B Helicopter (#43-46532) in Field! Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. Take care. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com





Sikorsky R-4B Helicopter 43-46532

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2022)

Foto Reise-Flugzeug Beechcraft der französischen Luftwaffe | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Reise-Flugzeug Beechcraft der französischen Luftwaffe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Beechcraft French

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2022)

VICKERS WARWICK - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VICKERS WARWICK - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





VICKERS WARWICK radar

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2022)

Original WWII Series Photo GERMAN MACHINE GUN GUNNER on BOMBER Aircraft 41 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII Series Photo GERMAN MACHINE GUN GUNNER on BOMBER Aircraft 41 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Dornier Do-11 gunner

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2022)

WWII: BLACKBURN FIREBRAND MK III ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: BLACKBURN FIREBRAND MK III ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





BLACKBURN FIREBRAND MK III

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2022)

WWII: BLACKBURN FIREBRAND B37 F. MK I ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES.



www.ebay.com





BLACKBURN FIREBRAND B37 F. MK

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2022)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2 SUPERMARINE WALRUS 2 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2 SUPERMARINE WALRUS 2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Supermarine Walrus

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2022)

Westland Welkin DG558














RAF: WESTLAND PROTOTYPE AIRCRAFT ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RAF: WESTLAND PROTOTYPE AIRCRAFT ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2022)

Vought V-173 " Flying Pancake " 9-8-1947 Saturday

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2022)

De Havilland DH.103 Hornet Sea Hornet NF21 from 809 Naval Air Squadron (809 NAS)The radar thimble nose of this variant is evident. 483

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2022)

De Havilland DH.103 Hornet Sea Hornet Royal Navy VW931 VW938 NF22














WWII: ROYAL NAVY SEA HORNET NF22'S (1 ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH, 1 OTHER) | eBay


ROYAL NAVY SEA HORNET NF22'S. (1 ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH, 1 OTHER). AIR MINISTRY REF: N/A.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2022)

Aero Bloch MB 200 bulgarisches Beute captured

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2022)

Lockheed Model 10 Electra Condor














Orig. Negativ Flugzeug Luftwaffe Legion Condor Lockheed Modell 10 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Negativ Flugzeug Luftwaffe Legion Condor Lockheed Modell 10 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2022)

Beech UC-43 Traveler 43-10880 PAPUA NEW GUINEA















WWII Photo USAAF BEECH UC-43 TRAVELER Beechcraft 17 Biplane PAPUA NEW GUINEA | eBay


USAAF Beech UC-43 Traveler. Stamped "Passed by US Army Examiner" on verso. No corresponding negative was found. Papua, New Guinea. Old WWII Photograph. This collection was gathered and saved by P-38 / F-4 Lightning pilot and photographer with the Fifth Air Force / Eighth Photo Squadron, Chester...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 22, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Westland Welkin DG558



The Westland Welkin, what the Whirlwind evolved into and could have been earlier on if designed around Merlins instead of Peregrines. This indeed was the prototype and arrived at Boscombe down in May 1943 with Merlin 77 engines. It was there for performance trials, but these were curtailed early on as the tailwheel collapsed shortly after the aircraft's arrival and a successful forced landing following a seized engine from the prop overspeeding. Trials continued, but were curtailed when the tailwheel collapsed again in February 1944.

Trials stated that servicing the aircraft was complex, but access was good. In the air a lot of faults were found, the most serious being an engine fire (!). A production example under trials in late 1943 was burned out after a successful forced landing and evacuation by the pilot, with a third being sent for trials afterwards, but this one suffered an overspeeding prop too and two weeks later resulted in a belly landing when there was a loss of oil pressure. It suffered a third engine failure and this time was written off in the subsequent crash. Not a good record.

The ailerons gave slow response time despite spring tabs and the rudder oscillated when the trim tab was actuated and the elevators tended to flutter up and down during a dive, causing the control column in the cockpit to move back and forth of its own volition! Rate of roll was not good and high altitude manoeuvrability was poor. A bit of a dog, actually.

It's a good photo; Welkins were notoriously camera shy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 22, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Lockheed Model 10 Electra Condor



Captured by the Nationalists. This is formerly NC14946, which was captured aboard the freighter Mar Cantabrico on its delivery voyage from the USA, along with a Vultee V-1A and it was used by Gen Alfredo Kindelan as his personal transport.









Alfredo Kindelán - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Flugzeug Wasserflugzeug Kennung . | eBay
> 
> Short composite Mayo and Maia
> 
> View attachment 609484


Short Composite Flying boat Seaplane G-ADHJ Mercury / G-ADHK Maia c late1930s

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2022)

Northrop N-3PB Nomad




















Lot of 3 WWII Military Plane Glossy Photos, 8x11” Signed, Seaplane Fighter | eBay


<p>Lot of 3 WWII Military Plane Glossy Photos, Signed, Seaplane Fighter. -8x11</p><br /><p>In very good condition, does show wear from age and handling, 2 signed by K Ostby, Norwegian Royal Navy Commander in Hawthorne California 1941, can’t make out other signature - Mitchel Jr?</p>



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2022)

Vultee P-66 Vanguard 510 25-03-1941 Tuesday Hawthorne Cal




















Lot of 3 WWII Military Plane Glossy Photos, 8x11” Signed, Seaplane Fighter | eBay


<p>Lot of 3 WWII Military Plane Glossy Photos, Signed, Seaplane Fighter. -8x11</p><br /><p>In very good condition, does show wear from age and handling, 2 signed by K Ostby, Norwegian Royal Navy Commander in Hawthorne California 1941, can’t make out other signature - Mitchel Jr?</p>



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original Photo Plane Prototyp Martin Baker MB 3 Top !!! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 593867


Martin Baker MB 3 R2492 Sabre














WWII: MARTIN BAKER F 18/39 SABRE (SECRET) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO AUG 1942 | eBay


MARTIN BAKER F 18/39 SABRE. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO. AIR MINISTRY REF: 10,955 A. USED condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2022)

Miles MONITOR TT MK II NP422 July 1946




.
.








WWII MONITOR TT MK II WRIGHT DOUBLE CYCLONE ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO JUL 1946 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII MONITOR TT MK II WRIGHT DOUBLE CYCLONE ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO JUL 1946 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2022)

curtiss P36 hawk =inline prototype 8x10 1935 wright patterson OH pix Original BW | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for curtiss P36 hawk =inline prototype 8x10 1935 wright patterson OH pix Original BW at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2022)

Curtiss XP-46 ...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> FLEETWINGS XBTK-1 ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO KAISER US NAVY 1 | eBay
> FLEETWINGS XBTK-1 ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO KAISER US NAVY 2 | eBay
> FLEETWINGS XBTK-1 ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO KAISER US NAVY 3 | eBay
> 
> ...


FLEETWINGS XBTK 11-01-1947 Saturday

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Aviation. Avion S.N.C.A.S.O. "Bellatrix". Modèle unique. Tirage argentique. | eBay
> 
> 
> Les meilleures offres pour Aviation. Avion S.N.C.A.S.O. "Bellatrix". Modèle unique. Tirage argentique. sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!
> ...


Sud-Ouest SO 30 Bellatrix / Bretagne














Au plus rapide photo * avion bimoteurs Bretagne aviation navale française BAN Hyères beau format excellent état | For sale on Delcampe


€4.00 | Category: Other collections > Photography > Photographs > Photographs (originals) > War, Military"




www.delcampe.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2022)

F.A.A GENERAL AIRCRAFT G.A.L.38 FLEET SHADOWER P1758














WWII: F.A.A GENERAL AIRCRAFT G.A.L.38 FLEET SHADOWER B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


GENERAL AIRCRAFT G.A.L.38 FLEET SHADOWER. B&W PHOTOGRAPH. AIR MINISTRY REF: N/A.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2022)

Siebel Si202 Hummel

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Seeflugzeug Flugplatz Brest 1941 Dornier Wal  | eBay
> 
> Brequet 521 Bizerte
> 
> ...
















120360 Beute Breguet Bre-521 Bizerte Luftwaffe Flugzeug plane avion french | eBay


Entdecken Sie 120360 Beute Breguet Bre-521 Bizerte Luftwaffe Flugzeug plane avion french in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original WWII Press Photo RARE C-76 CARAVAN TRANSPORT WOOD AIRCRAFT 1942 AAF 936 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII Press Photo RARE C-76 CARAVAN TRANSPORT WOOD AIRCRAFT 1942 AAF 936 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 29, 2022)

The Air Corps had Fokker wooden transports before.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2022)

Horton Flying Wing Leipzig 1945 Horten H IX

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2022)

MILES M.39B LIBELLULA














WWII: MILES M.39B LIBELLULA IWM PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: MILES M.39B LIBELLULA IWM PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2022)

Jastrzab (Hawk) RAF














Poland / Polish Photograph rare photo of Jastrzab (Hawk) RAF | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Poland / Polish Photograph rare photo of Jastrzab (Hawk) RAF at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2022)

It is not any Jastrzab (Hawk) RAF. That's the PZL.38/II Wilk (Wolf), the second prototype. It is one of the picture serie taken at the Okęcie airfield, Warsaw in 1938.





the pic source: File:PZL.38 Wilk 2.jpg - Wikimedia Commons

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2022)

What is contraption then?? 714














WEIRD WW2 ERA HELICOPTER HUGE 1940s PHOTO BY NEWS DISPATCH PHOTO NEWS SERVICE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WEIRD WW2 ERA HELICOPTER HUGE 1940s PHOTO BY NEWS DISPATCH PHOTO NEWS SERVICE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> What is contraption then?? 714
> 
> View attachment 663904
> 
> ...




That's the Kellett XR-8, an experimental helicopter later redesignated XH-8. Also known as the "Eggbeater".















the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2022)

Also found this ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2022)

MILES P. & P. M.30 GYPSY MAJOR ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH JUNE 1942















WWII: MILES P. & P. M.30 GYPSY MAJOR ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH JUNE 1942 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: MILES P. & P. M.30 GYPSY MAJOR ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH JUNE 1942 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2022)

Sikorsky YR4A

Bet you cant do this nowadays as a private company.














1944 WW 2 print photo First SIKORSKY YR4A Helicopter by U.S. Capitol 040722 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 WW 2 print photo First SIKORSKY YR4A Helicopter by U.S. Capitol 040722 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 11, 2022)

Wurger said:


> That's the Kellett XR-8, an experimental helicopter later redesignated XH-8. Also known as the "Eggbeater".



What was that saying about helicopters being so ugly the earth repels them...?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2022)

R.C.A.F: BRISTOL BOLINGBROKE ROCKCLIFFE ONT CANADA ORIGINAL PHOTO 11TH JULY 1941 Friday

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2022)

FLEET AIR ARM: FAIREY ALBACORE



















FLEET AIR ARM: FAIREY ALBACORE ORIGINAL CENTRAL PRESS LTD PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


FAIREY ALBACORE. FLEET AIR ARM ORIGINAL CENTRAL PRESS LTD PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2022)

RCAF Bristol Bolingbroke aircraft Yarmouth Airfield Nova 9951














WW2 RCAF Bristol Bolingbroke aircraft Yarmouth Airfield Nova Scotia 3.75x2.75 in | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 RCAF Bristol Bolingbroke aircraft Yarmouth Airfield Nova Scotia 3.75x2.75 in at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2022)

RCAF Supermarine Walrus Aircraft Yarmouth Airfield Nova Scotia

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2022)

Photograph of seven men aboard a single occupancy helicopter prototype. They are hovering a few feet off the ground during its first flight. This particular prototype is the basis for the Bell 47 series














[Photograph of helicopter model NX41860]


Photograph of seven men aboard a single occupancy helicopter prototype. They are hovering a few feet off the ground during its first flight. This particular prototype is the basis for the Bell 47 series, which includes the familiar model with the cockpit encased in a bubble of glass and the tail...




texashistory.unt.edu

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2022)

Darr Aero Tech GA US 1941 Flight line Boeing Stearman

Albany, Ga. flightschool














WW2 RAF Airman photo Darr Aero Tech GA US 1941 Flight line Boeing Stearman 75 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 RAF Airman photo Darr Aero Tech GA US 1941 Flight line Boeing Stearman 75 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2022)

rare bird Koolhoven KF58 in French service captured beute



















Foto Photo 145420 WW2 französisch Flugzeug french airplane tarn camo Jagdflieger | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Photo 145420 WW2 französisch Flugzeug french airplane tarn camo Jagdflieger in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2022)

Brewster XA-32














vintage photo ww2 experimental airplane military plane 40s BREWSTER xa-32 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for vintage photo ww2 experimental airplane military plane 40s BREWSTER xa-32 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> AVIATION PHOTO AVION DELANNE 10 | eBay
> Planet Models 207 Arsenal Delanne 10C.2
> 
> For the strong hearted, there is a kit.... Planet Models 20772 - Arsenal-Delanne 10C.2 - Maquette avion 1/72 - le plus grand choix avec 1001hobbies.fr
> ...


 Arsenal Delanne 














vintage photo ww2 experimental airplane military plane 40s Delanne canon plane | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for vintage photo ww2 experimental airplane military plane 40s Delanne canon plane at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 28, 2022)

New one for me.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2022)

Horten Ho229














WK2/Foto/Deutsches-Reich/Luftwaffe/Bomber/Hangar/Kennung/Gebäude/!!! | eBay


Entdecken Sie WK2/Foto/Deutsches-Reich/Luftwaffe/Bomber/Hangar/Kennung/Gebäude/!!! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2022)

Horten














Foto LW Soldat Horten Nurflügler Brandenburg Segelflieger Flugzeug Plane *32 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto LW Soldat Horten Nurflügler Brandenburg Segelflieger Flugzeug Plane *32 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 27, 2022)

Lundington-Griswold Inc. XLG-7 Wingtrainer



































1940's WWII ERA PHOTOGRAPHS of MINIATURE FLYING WING by LUDINGTON - GRISWOLD | eBay


It featured a wide hull which did not require wing-tip floats. Griswold eventually flew NX60333, but following the maiden flight the machine never flew again. The amphibian had a pusher engine with the shaft raised above the fuselage.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2022)

Brequet Br. 521 Bizerten captured beute POULMIC-BREST - Küsten Flieger Gr. 906

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2022)

RAF Westland Whirlwind SE-H














Frankreich , englisches Flugzeug Westland Whirlwind Royal Air Force | eBay


Entdecken Sie Frankreich , englisches Flugzeug Westland Whirlwind Royal Air Force in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2022)

Horten ?














12 Fotos Flugzeuge der Luftwaffe Fw 200 Heinkel Messerschmitt Horten Bücker ... | eBay


Entdecken Sie 12 Fotos Flugzeuge der Luftwaffe Fw 200 Heinkel Messerschmitt Horten Bücker ... in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2022)

Horten














12 Fotos Flugzeuge der Luftwaffe Fw 200 Heinkel Messerschmitt Horten Bücker ... | eBay


Entdecken Sie 12 Fotos Flugzeuge der Luftwaffe Fw 200 Heinkel Messerschmitt Horten Bücker ... in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2022)

Brequet 19 Yugoslavian airforce 

Bréguet 19 - Wikipedia Yugoslav Royal Air Force bought 100 Br.19 A2s in 1924, and in 1927 acquired a license to manufacture them in a new factory in Kraljevo. The first batch of 85 aircraft were assembled from French parts, and a further 215 were built from scratch. The first 150 aircraft in Yugoslavian service had Lorraine-Dietrich engines, the next 150 – 370 kW (500 hp) Hispano-Suiza 12Hb engines, and the last 100 – 310 kW (420 hp) Gnome-Rhone Jupiter 9Ab radial engines. From 1932, the Br.19.7 variant was manufactured – the first five were built in France, the next 75 in Kraljevo (51 according to other publications), and a further 48 aircraft, lacking engines, were completed in 1935–1937 as Br.19.8's, with 580 kW (780 hp) Wright Cyclone radial engines. (Some publications give different numbers of Yugoslavian Bre.19s). Some of these Yugoslavian aircraft were used in combat after the German attack on Yugoslavia in 194














Foto Panzermann am Breguet 19 Doppeldecker Flugzeug der jugoslawischen Luftwaffe | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Panzermann am Breguet 19 Doppeldecker Flugzeug der jugoslawischen Luftwaffe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2022)

PZL P.7 i believe














Foto Polen, PZL P.7 Flugzeug mitStaffelwappen, Kennung P, Beuteflugzeug Jäger | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Polen, PZL P.7 Flugzeug mitStaffelwappen, Kennung P, Beuteflugzeug Jäger in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2022)

Yes.. that's the PZL P-7a "Blue 1", serial number 6.120. She belonged to the 151st Fighter Squadron and was flown by its commander Lt. J.Brzeziński. The kite was captured at Brześć-Adamkowo airfield in September 1939.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Yes.. that's the PZL P-7a "Blue 1", serial number 6.120. She belonged to the 151st Fighter Squadron and was flown by its commander Lt. J.Brzeziński. The kite was captured at Brześć-Adamkowo airfield in September 1939.


What happened to the pilot?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> What happened to the pilot?



Lt. Józef Brzeziński ( later major ) got the France via the Romania. He was a commander of the flight "Montpellier Group" assigned to the I/2 French Groupe de Chasse. He came to the Great Britain on 12th November 1941 and was the commander of the 317th Polish Fighter Squadron stationed in the Exeter. On the 15th March 1942 flown Spitfire s/n BL805 coded JH-N over the France. During the way back because of the fog at the airfield area the squadron was sent to the Bold Head airfield. However there were two pilots only who managed to land there. The rest of squadron pilots had to make the emergency landings in field because of no fuel. Major Brzezinski crashed into the coastal rock dying on the spot. He was buried in the Higher Cementery , Exeter

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2022)

Thank you. A hero. Glad his name is said here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2022)

Lockheed Model 10 Electra G-AEPN Bitish Airways
















ORIGINAL WW2 ERA PHOTO BRITISH AIRWAYS LOCKHEED ELECTRAS IN HANGER 17 x 15cm | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">ORIGINAL WW2 ERA PHOTO BRITISH AIRWAYS LOCKHEED ELECTRAS IN HANGER</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">British Airways Ltd took ownership of the plane in the foreground in 1939.</p> <br> <p dir="ltr"...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> FOTO FLUGZEUG HEINKEL HE 116 LUFTHANSA | eBay
> 
> He116
> 
> View attachment 611034


HEINKEL HE116 V5 J-BAKJD

Heinkel He 116 - Wikipedia Delivered on 29 April 1938 to Japan in a six-day flight covering 15,251 km (9,477 mi; 8,235 nmi) in 54 hours 17 minutes of flight time. For use by Manchurian Air Transport on the Tokyo-Hsinking route.














FOTO FLUGZEUG HEINKEL HE 116 V5 J-BAKJD | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG HEINKEL HE 116 V5 J-BAKJD in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2022)

de Havilland DH.90 Dragonfly, RCAF (Serial No. 7623 ), Trenton, Ontario, 1 Oct 1940. 7623 was mainly used by No. 1 Air Command before going back to the civil registry as CF-BFF and was lost while taxing up to a campsite while on the iced over Ottawa River in Northern Ontario. She remains in the water at the location to this day. Bush pilots claim one can see her remains in the water. Canadian Warplanes 2: de Havilland DH.89 Dragon and DH.90 Dragonfly














DE HAVILLAND DRAGONFLY - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2022)

Howard UC-70 Nightingale Civilian DGA-15Ps commandeered by USAAF. 42-38366 (MSN 528) was NC22429. Sold Dec 12, 1944 as N47941, Post war to N46S, N224JT, and N42429 in 1988.














Original WWII 8x10 photos Howard DGA-15 Aircraft UC70 15P | eBay


<p>These are original 8x10 WWII photo prints from the estate of the 15th Air Force sergeant who took them. He was a B 17 crewman and an aerial and ground photographer.</p><p> </p><p>ThiS particular aircraft was built in 1942 as the civilian Howard DGA 15P capable of carrying four passengers and...



www.ebay.com



















N42429 | Howard DGA-15P | Private | Frederic DAVID | JetPhotos


La Fert Alais 2002 Airshow.. N42429. Howard DGA-15P. JetPhotos.com is the biggest database of aviation photographs with over 4 million screened photos online!




www.jetphotos.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## special ed (Jul 5, 2022)

Excellent then and now.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2022)

Curtiss xp-37














Original 1940/41 Air corps Photo Set (3) - Early P-51 Fighter Aircraft | eBay


The photos above are of the actual item for sale and are intended to help show condition. 4 1/2" x 2 3/4.".



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 19, 2022)

code 1526 1944 USAAF Lockheed XP-58 Chain Lightning Allison Engine Housing Official














1944 USAAF Lockheed XP-58 Chain Lightning Allison Engine Housing Official Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 USAAF Lockheed XP-58 Chain Lightning Allison Engine Housing Official Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 19, 2022)

Brequet 521 Bizerte














Flugzeug Wasserflugzeug Beute Flugboot Kennung Balkenkreuz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Flugzeug Wasserflugzeug Beute Flugboot Kennung Balkenkreuz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> code 1526 1944 USAAF Lockheed XP-58 Chain Lightning Allison Engine Housing Official
> 
> View attachment 678296
> 
> ...



Lockheed XP-58 Chain Lightning Allison Engine Housing Official














1944 USAAF Lockheed XP-58 Chain Lightning Allison Engine Housing Official Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 USAAF Lockheed XP-58 Chain Lightning Allison Engine Housing Official Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2022)

ORIGINAL WW2 TECHNICAL PRESS PHOTO MILES M.35 LIBELLULA TAIL FIRST PLANE














ORIGINAL WW2 TECHNICAL PRESS PHOTO MILES M.35 LIBELLULA TAIL FIRST PLANE 20x15cm | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">ORIGINAL WW2 TECHNICAL PRESS PHOTO MILES M.35 LIBELLULA TAIL FIRST PLANE</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Size 20 X 15 cm.</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Condition is very good</p>...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2022)

What a cool looking aircraft.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2022)

MILES MASTER II rockets 2 seater trainer




















WORLD WAR II: R.A.F MILES MASTER II B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR II: R.A.F MILES MASTER II B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2022)

Beech C-45 Kisser Trolley














WWII 1940's Photos airman & Beech C-45 Airplane Kisser Trolley | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII 1940's Photos airman & Beech C-45 Airplane Kisser Trolley at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2022)

Photo Inside shot of Bomber Making Coffee and Crew Napping Odd Shot














Original WW2 Photo Inside shot of Bomber Making Coffee and Crew Napping Odd Shot | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WW2 Photo Inside shot of Bomber Making Coffee and Crew Napping Odd Shot at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## ARTESH (Aug 5, 2022)

I wonder if plane is flying!!!


----------



## cammerjeff (Aug 5, 2022)

Looks like a Flying Boat of some type to my eyes

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2022)

Catalina I think.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2022)

USAAF Lockheed XP-58 Chain Lightning in the air overhead view 1944














1944 USAAF Lockheed XP-58 Chain Lightning Overhead View 5x7 Original Photo #4 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 USAAF Lockheed XP-58 Chain Lightning Overhead View 5x7 Original Photo #4 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2022)

Bell YFM-1 Airacuda aviation grill














FOTO FLUGZEUG BELL YFM-I AIRACUDA | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG BELL YFM-I AIRACUDA in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2022)

WESTLAND WELKIN NF 2 MK II nightfighter














WWII: WESTLAND WELKIN NF 2 MK II ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: WESTLAND WELKIN NF 2 MK II ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2022)

GENERAL AIRCRAFT TX 3/43 GLIDER PROTOTYPE ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO 1944


















WWII: GENERAL AIRCRAFT TX 3/43 GLIDER PROTOTYPE ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO 1944 | eBay


GENERAL AIRCRAFT TX 3/43 GLIDER PROTOTYPE. AIR MINISTRY REF: 12721 B. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO. APRIL 1944. USED condition w/ a minor dent top middle.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2022)

Fieseler Fi167














Foto Flugzeug Fiesler Fi 167 17,5cm x 12,5cm | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug Fiesler Fi 167 17,5cm x 12,5cm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Amiot 354 single tail ( amiot 354 - Google zoeken )
> 
> Rare picture
> 
> ...



Amiot 354














2 Wk Foto TOP Flugzeug Airplane Tarn Camo Frankreich Belgien .. | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 Wk Foto TOP Flugzeug Airplane Tarn Camo Frankreich Belgien .. in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 14, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Siebel Si202 Hummel
> 
> View attachment 661768
> 
> ...


Siebel Si 202 Hummel















Foto Flugzeug mit Balkenkreuz und Wappen namens Hummel. | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug mit Balkenkreuz und Wappen namens Hummel. in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 14, 2022)

DFS 230














Foto WH Luftwaffe Lastensegler DSF 230 beim Beladen Tarnung Südfront 2.WK orig. | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WH Luftwaffe Lastensegler DSF 230 beim Beladen Tarnung Südfront 2.WK orig. in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2022)

London public airplane display Fairey Firefly














1940s WWII GI's London public airplane display Fairey Firefly aircraft Photo | eBay


No other info available.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2022)

Bell 30 NX41867 Ship 1A Genevieve

















1944 ww2 era photo 8x10 ship 1a model 30 bell aircraft experimental helicopter | eBay
1944 ww2 era photo 8x10 ship 1a model 30 bell aircraft experimental helicopter | eBay
1944 ww2 era photo 8x10 ship 1a model 30 bell aircraft experimental helicopter | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2022)

Bell 30 NX41867 Ship 1 Genevieve

















1943 ww2 era photo 8x10 crashed ship 1 model 30 bell experimental helicopter | eBay
1943 ww2 era photo 8x10 crashed ship 1 model 30 bell experimental helicopter | eBay
1943 ww2 era photo 8x10 crashed ship 1 model 30 bell experimental helicopter | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2022)

Coaxial Bell experimental helicopter NX92852






















1940s ww2 era photo 8x10 coaxial bell experimental helicopter nx92852 | eBay
1940s ww2 era photo 8x10 coaxial bell experimental helicopter nx92852 detail | eBay
1940s ww2 era photo 8x10 coaxial bell experimental helicopter nx92852 detail | eBay
1940s ww2 era photo 8x10 coaxial bell experimental helicopter nx92852 shaft | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 19, 2022)

Avia B-35














FOTO FLUGZEUG WW2 AVIA B-35 | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG WW2 AVIA B-35 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 22, 2022)

Polikarpov I-15 Condor Spain















Foto Legion Condor Flugzeug Airplane Curtiss Kennung (L176) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Legion Condor Flugzeug Airplane Curtiss Kennung (L176) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2022)

Latécoère 298














Altes Foto Flugzeug / Wasserflugzeug am Haken / 2. WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto Flugzeug / Wasserflugzeug am Haken / 2. WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2022)

Loire 130














Altes Foto alliiertes Wasserflugzeug / Flugzeug / Frankreich / 1940 / 2. WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto alliiertes Wasserflugzeug / Flugzeug / Frankreich / 1940 / 2. WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2022)

Breguet 521 Bizerte














Altes Foto 3-motoriges Wasserflugzeug / Flugzeug / Frankreich / 2. WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto 3-motoriges Wasserflugzeug / Flugzeug / Frankreich / 2. WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2022)

Fieseler Fi167














Foto - Flugzeug Doppeldecker - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Flugzeug Doppeldecker - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 27, 2022)

RAF Westland Whirlwind















F010049 Westland Whirlwind Mk1. British aircraft | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for F010049 Westland Whirlwind Mk1. British aircraft at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2022)

Potez 161 24+61 captured beute














Frankreich ? französisches Beute Flugzeug Flugboot Kennung WK II | eBay


Entdecken Sie Frankreich ? französisches Beute Flugzeug Flugboot Kennung WK II in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## cammerjeff (Aug 29, 2022)

Great shot! For some reason I like the looks of most French Flying Boats of the 1930-40's


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2022)

VL Pyry PY-5 Finnish Air Force FAF or FiAF; Finnish: Ilmavoimat,














Finnland Flugzeug finnischer Fokker Jäger WK II | eBay


Entdecken Sie Finnland Flugzeug finnischer Fokker Jäger WK II in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2022)

Fairey Albacore assembly line 25-06-1943 




















ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO FAIREY ALBACORE TORPEDO BOMBER UNDER REPAIR 1943 16x12 | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO FAIREY ALBACORE TORPEDO BOMBER UNDER REPAIR 1943</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Size 16 x 12 cm</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Condition is excellent</p> <br>...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2022)

WJ216 Firefly Royal Navy














ROYAL NAVY: FAIREY FIREFLY AS7 B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


FAIREY FIREFLY AS7. ROYAL NAVY.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2022)

Grumman G-21 Goose Wasp Junior aug 1942














WWII: GOOSE I WASP JUNIOR (O.U.O) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH AUG 1942 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: GOOSE I WASP JUNIOR (O.U.O) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH AUG 1942 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2022)

Beechcraft AT-7














LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 COMPANY PHOTO BEECHCRAFT AT-7 NAVIGATION TRAINER 25x20cm | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 COMPANY PHOTO BEECHCRAFT AT-7 NAVIGATION TRAINER 25x20cm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> WJ216 Firefly Royal Navy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Firefly AS Mk.7, this is one of the few variants of the Firefly that was not a success. The Mk.7 was designed as the next major overhaul of the airframe following the Mk.5, but it became an interim lead-in before the arrival of the Fairey Gannet in FAA service. Alterations to the airframe, including internal fit made it heavy and ungainly and an enlarged fin and rudder was fitted - the nose grew a grotesquely large intake too. This did nothing for its handling, and it was unstable and awkward to fly, the longer nose proving difficult to see over during carrier approaches. Because it was such a dog, the orders were cancelled and the small number built became trainers and the Grumman Avenger served as the stop gap before the arrival of the Gannet, which is a bit ignominious.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2022)

EK601 BLACKBURN FIREBRAND TF.4 ORIGINAL CHARLES E. BROWN




















R.A.F: BLACKBURN FIREBRAND TF.4 ORIGINAL CHARLES E. BROWN PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


ORIGINAL CHARLES E. BROWN PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2022)

W5065 Blackburn B.26 Botha














R.A.F: BLACKBURN B-26 BOTHA ORIGINAL HAWKER SIDDELEY PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for R.A.F: BLACKBURN B-26 BOTHA ORIGINAL HAWKER SIDDELEY PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2022)

MORANE SAULNIER 225 30TH JULY 1936




















FRENCH AVIATION: MORANE SAULNIER 225 ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES 30TH JULY 1936 | eBay
FRENCH AVIATION: MORANE SAULNIER 225 ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES 30TH JULY 1936 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2022)

Potez 650














Foto, Wk2, Beute Flugzeug in Code d'Or Frankreich 1940 (N)50560 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Beute Flugzeug in Code d'Or Frankreich 1940 (N)50560 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 19, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> MORANE SAULNIER 225 30TH JULY 1936



Fascinating stuff, would like to see more images from this day. That would have been an interesting display at Rangsdorf, held on the day before the opening ceremony of the XI Olympiade in Berlin. Rangsdorf, to the south of the city was the home of the Bucker Flugzeugbau. Interesting to note the presense of Oskar Ursinus and his contribution to _segelflug_ acknowledged in the caption as "Rhonvater". A wee biography of Ursinus here:









Oskar Ursinus - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





He was also responsible for this monstrosity built by Gotha:









Gotha G.I - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2022)

Bristol type 163 Buckingham interior

_








_









2 x ORIGINAL ‘SECRET’ WW2 BRITISH PHOTOS: INTERIOR OF RAF BRISTOL BUCKINGHAM | eBay


The photos are printed on Air Ministry photo paper and ink-stamped ‘SECRET’ and “AIR MINISTRY. Size: Approx. 21 x 16 cm. (8.25 x 6.25”).



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2022)

Breguet Br270














Altes Foto Frankreich / französischer Flugzeug bei ANGERS ? 2. WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto Frankreich / französischer Flugzeug bei ANGERS ? 2. WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 'Owlet/Cygnet' Tricycle Trainer from Flight Magazine Nov 28th 1940 orig. pages | eBay
> 
> View attachment 585466
> 
> ...


GAL.45 OWLET TRAINER PROTOTYPE 1
G-AGBK












LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO GAL.45 OWLET TRAINER PROTOTYPE 1941-2 21x15cm | eBay
LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO GAL.45 OWLET TRAINER PROTOTYPE 1941-2 21x15cm #2 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2022)

EKW C-36 Swiss multi-purpose combat aircraft nr C-517














Jagdflieger Flugzeug Militär Maschine Schweiz Luftwaffe | eBay


Entdecken Sie Jagdflieger Flugzeug Militär Maschine Schweiz Luftwaffe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2022)

Pilatus P2-05














Flugzeug Militär Maschine Me Bf Schweizer Armee 1948 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Flugzeug Militär Maschine Me Bf Schweizer Armee 1948 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 3, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Breguet Br270
> 
> View attachment 688552
> 
> ...



Marla Hooch...what a hitter!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Lockheed Model 10 Electra G-AEPN Bitish Airways
> 
> View attachment 675864
> 
> ...


Lockheed Model 10 Electra G-AEPN Bitish Airways












ORIGINAL WW2 ERA PHOTO BRITISH AIRWAYS LOCKHEED ELECTRA G-AEPN 24 x 19cm | eBay
ORIGINAL WW2 ERA PHOTO BRITISH AIRWAYS LOCKHEED ELECTRA NOSE CLOSE UP 24 x 19cm | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2022)

Potez 650 nr 3 nr 10 captured beute














4 x WK II Fliegerfotos, Flugzeuge | eBay


Entdecken Sie 4 x WK II Fliegerfotos, Flugzeuge in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII: TAILLESS GLIDER ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH OCT 1941 | eBay
> 
> 
> WWII: TAILLESS GLIDER. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. AIR MINISTRY REF: 13,247 D.
> ...


General Aircraft GAL.56 TS507














WWII: GENERAL AIRCRAFT GAL.56 TAIL-LESS GLIDER B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


GENERAL AIRCRAFT GAL.56 TAIL-LESS GLIDER. B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2022)

Blackburn Ripon N203 1ste prototype















R.A.F: BLACKBURN RIPON I 1ST PROTOTYPE ORIGINAL DOUGHTYS PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


ORIGINAL DOUGHTYS PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP. BLACKBURN RIPON I 1ST PROTOTYPE.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Blackburn Ripon N203 1ste prototype



This picture doesn't really give too much indication of how big these aircraft were. The only clue is the size of the rear seat's gun ring and its engine size. It had a fuselage length of 37 feet. It's a pity that the usual measuring stick that was placed in front of aircraft for official photographs is not visible.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 24, 2022)

De Havilland DH.103 Hornet Sea Hornet PX301 QV-C. At Airworks, Hurn, (Bournemouth) which ran the civilian piloted Fleet Requirement Unit (FRU) for training RN radar operators.















WWII: DH103 HORNET F3 AT AIRWORKS HURN BOURNEMOUTH B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


DH103 HORNET F3. AT AIRWORKS. HURN, BOURNEMOUTH. B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2022)

BLOCH 162 B5 BOMBER PARIS AIR SHOW 1938 



















BLOCH 162 B5 BOMBER PARIS AIR SHOW 1938 VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BLOCH 162 B5 BOMBER PARIS AIR SHOW 1938 VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2022)

HANDLEY PAGE MANX HO222



















HANDLEY PAGE MANX TAIL-LESS AIRCRAFT ORIGINAL KEYSTONE PRESS PHOTO 1945 | eBay


OK condition, with wear.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 27, 2022)

I always liked the looks of that plane, almost like a French B17. I don't know what the performance would have been though.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2022)

BURMESE AIR FORCE AIRSPEED CONSUL ROCKET PROJECTILE



















BURMESE AIR FORCE AIRSPEED CONSUL ROCKET PROJECTILE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO | eBay


OK condition, with wear, wrinkling.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto, Nachl. Pilot Legion Condor, Flugpl. Sanjurjo, Junkers W34?, 5026-630 | eBay
> 
> Vultee 1A
> 
> View attachment 581190


Vultee 1A Captain Maya














Foto Spanien, Flugzeug Legion Condor, Capitan Haya, Flieger, Spanier, TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Spanien, Flugzeug Legion Condor, Capitan Haya, Flieger, Spanier, TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2022)

Focke-Wulf FW300 Focke-Wulf FW206 CIOS Report German Activities in the French Aircraft Industry.

quite far i think. Average pay per work hour 80,- Franks

so 
fw206 cost 18400000
fw300 cost 12800000
------------------------+
31200000


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2022)

Focke-Achgelis Fa284

We had previously had unconfirmed information that the
Germans were developing a large helicopter for the purpose of
carrying heavy loads for short distances, i.e. transporting tanks
or heavy trucks over rivers, hoisting bridge girders into place
etc. The Fa 284 proves to be this type. The design work had been
going on at the Breguet Design Office at Montaudran Aerodrome near
Toulouse, but all the drawings were destroyed when the plant was
bombed, and the following details were supplied from memory by the
French personnel who were interviewed.

The Focke-Achgelis Firm supplied all general arrangement and
some detail drawings and Breguet were asked to design the fuselage
structure and rotor blades. A sketch of the aircraft is given at
pic. 4. It is typical of the Focke-Achgelis helicopters in that
it is of the side by side twin rotor type, the oppositely rotating
rotors each three-bladed and 18 metres (58.5 ft.) diameter, being
carried at each end of a transverse beam consisting of a centre
portion and inclined outriggers built up of tubular struts.

Each blade is built on a tubular steel spar with wooden ribs
and three ply covering. The spar is 8 cm. outside diameter with
a wall thickness of 6.5 mm and is cylindrical and of constant
gauge from the root to the station at 4*5 metres radius. From
this station to the tip it is swaged down until at the tip the
section is a parallel sided oval of 8 cm major axis, outside depth 
3 cm and wall thickness 2.5mm. Over the section where the spar
is cylindrical the blades are rectangular of 77 cm chord, tapering
thereafter until at the tip the chord is 36 cm. The aerofoil
Sections are of the NACA 250 Series of 1# thickness/chord ratio.
The area of each blade is 5.4 sqr. metres so that the solidity is
.064-

The original aircraft was to have been powered by 2 BMT 801
engines rated at 1,600 horse power each, but at a later stage the
power was increased to 2,000 horse power. The engines are situated
towards the centre of the transverse beam and drive the rotors
through gears and shafting. A system of clutches is provided so
theither can drive one or both rotors, and the rotors can be
synchronised.

The outrigger beam constitutes the main structural member
and the fuselage is a simple framework attached to the beam and
carries only the usual tail surfaces and a cockpit for the crew

of two which la located behind the rotors. Except for the
cockpit and the tail surfaces the whole framework is left
uncovered. N° accommodation is provided in the fuselage for
freight or other load, but at the centre of the outriggers on
the forward face is a hook and cable incorporating a release
slip. These were to be used to attach heavy items such as tanks.

The undercarriage consist of a wheel under each engine
mounting and a tail wheel.

The Montaudran staff stated that the aircraft as originally
designed was to weigh 12.5 metric tons, lifting a load of 2 tons,
but that later the operating weight was increased to 16 tons, the
load then being increased to 5 tons, , This change was made at the
time the horse power of the engines was increased.

On the return of the Team to Paris a visit was paid to the
Breguet offices, 24 rue Georges Bizet, in company with Captain
Garry, the French Air Ministry project Officer on rotating wing
aircraft.

Monsieur Louis Breguet was interviewed and substantially
confirmed the information which was obtained at Montaudran.

No drawings were available, but the following weight analysis
was obtained, which indicates that the design weight is still
12 metric tons, but that the maximum operating weight is 16 tons.

Weight Breakdown, Fa 284


Fuselage436 kilograms.Main undercarriage421Tail wheel157Tail unit110Controls140Rotor blades720Rotor hubs1500Main transverse beam10j6Engines24^0Engine mountings andcowlings153Gear boxes, clutchesand transmission710Engine accessories18Fuel tanks and systems235Fixed equipment190Weight, empty8106

Weight, empty 8106 kilograms
removable equipment 70 kilograms
Fuel (for one hour) 640 kilograms
Oil 70 kilograms
Crew, two 200 kilograms
Normal freight load 2914 kilograms
Normal weight 12000 kilograms

Maximum freight load 6914 kilograms
Operating weight 16000 kilograms







CIOS Report German Activities in the French Aircraft Industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2022)

P-43 Lancer














WWII 1942 USAAF 1st Fighter Group March Field, CA photo crashed P-43 airplane | eBay


When relative to the photo I have one of pages along with the cropped info referring to the photo. This is not included with the photo, just for reference. Next photos are in June 1-10 1942 Iceland, then England.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2022)

DAR10 Bulgarien Sofia Flugplatz 1941















Foto WK2 Bulgarien Sofia Flugplatz 1941 Bulgarisches Kampfflugzeug PZL X10 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK2 Bulgarien Sofia Flugplatz 1941 Bulgarisches Kampfflugzeug PZL X10 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2022)

DAR3 Bulgarien Sofia Flugplatz 1941














Foto WK2 Bulgarien Sofia Flugplatz 1941 Flugzeug RO 31 Bulgarien X10 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK2 Bulgarien Sofia Flugplatz 1941 Flugzeug RO 31 Bulgarien X10 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2022)

Heinkel He-119 V2 D-ASKR














foto flugzeug luftwaffe Heinkel He-119 V2 D-ASKR | eBay


Entdecken Sie foto flugzeug luftwaffe Heinkel He-119 V2 D-ASKR in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> DAR10 Bulgarien Sofia Flugplatz 1941
> 
> View attachment 693873
> 
> ...




That's a PZL.43 "Чайка" (Polish - Mewa, English - Seagull).











and that's the DAR 10 ...





the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2022)

Morane Saulnier MS230



















X834 Frankreich Bois-de-Céné ? französisches Morane-Saulnier MS.230 Flugzeug TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie X834 Frankreich Bois-de-Céné ? französisches Morane-Saulnier MS.230 Flugzeug TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2022)

BLACKBURN BOTHA ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP 25TH SEPT 1940 L6264

Blackburn Botha Mk.I L6264
pilot 780489 Sgt Ludwik Mirończuk (Polish)
navigator trainee 101000 P/O Mojmír Novák (Czechoslovak)
navigator trainee 100020 P/O Alois Sedláček (Czechoslovak)
27. 10. 1941 take off for night navigational exercise, did not return, nothing hear as no WOP was aborad.
9. 12. 1941 P/O Sedláček found near Stranraer
Court of Inquiry conclusion: "weather was good enough for the take-off for the training flight but not to finish the ordered track".
Since this loss the school was ordered to perform such a flight with crew completed by trainined WOP Pilot Officer Alois Sedlacek












R.A.F: BLACKBURN BOTHA ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP 25TH SEPT 1940 | eBay
R.A.F: BLACKBURN BOTHA ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP 25TH SEPT 1940 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2022)

Heinkel He116















Deutsches Flugzeug 3-Mot 4 Mot ? Heinkel HE 116 A | eBay


Entdecken Sie Deutsches Flugzeug 3-Mot 4 Mot ? Heinkel HE 116 A in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2022)

Consolidated Vultee XP-81 (later redesignated ZXF-81)
in storage at the National Museum of the US Air Force near Dayton, Ohio.












Original Post-WWII Photo XP-81 P-81 JET FIGHTER Aircraft c. 1945-46 Airfield 49 | eBay
Original Post-WWII Photo XP-81 P-81 JET FIGHTER Aircraft c. 1945-46 In Flight 48 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2022)

North American XB-28 NA-63 Dragon



















Original WWII Photo RARE US Army Air Corps AAF XB-28 B-28 BOMBER Aircraft 32 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: RARE Original WWII Photo of XB-28 BOMBER. Identified by descriptive note written on the back.</p> <p>Photo is probably an...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2022)

BLACKBURN BOTHA cockpit



















R.A.F: BLACKBURN BOTHA COCKPIT ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


BLACKBURN BOTHA COCKPIT. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2022)

BLACKBURN BOTHA cockpit














R.A.F: BLACKBURN BOTHA ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


BLACKBURN BOTHA. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2022)

Breguet 270 serie















Flugzeug auf Flugplatz - Frankreich Polen Niederlande ? 2WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Flugzeug auf Flugplatz - Frankreich Polen Niederlande ? 2WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig. Foto Focke-Wulf Albatros AL 101 Flugzeug am Flugplatz GIESSEN 1935 | eBay
> 
> DF-EPIH D-ENEN
> 
> View attachment 624265


Albatros A101D, WNr.285, D-EVEP 














Foto Flugzeug airplane Balkenkreuz Kennung D EVEP zweifarbige Lackierung aufFeld | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug airplane Balkenkreuz Kennung D EVEP zweifarbige Lackierung aufFeld in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> https://rosetta.slv.vic.gov.au/delivery/DeliveryManagerServlet?dps_func=stream&dps_pid=FL16229757
> 
> ADF Serials - Wirraway RAAF A20 CAC CA-8 & CA-9 Wirraway
> 
> View attachment 626650




 CAC Woomera
perhaps of intrest

200th airplane production Fishermen's Bend Victoria




















RAF: 200TH AUSTRALIAN WIRRAWAY PRODUCTION ORIGINAL PHOTO W/ NOTES 18TH FEB 1941 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RAF: 200TH AUSTRALIAN WIRRAWAY PRODUCTION ORIGINAL PHOTO W/ NOTES 18TH FEB 1941 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## CAC Woomera (Dec 7, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> CAC Woomera
> perhaps of intrest
> 
> 200th airplane production Fishermen's Bend Victoria
> ...


Very interesting find, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2022)

Heinkel He116














Leipzig Flugzeug Flieger Luftwaffe Pilot Flugplatz (14x9) Orig. Foto Postkarte | eBay


Entdecken Sie Leipzig Flugzeug Flieger Luftwaffe Pilot Flugplatz (14x9) Orig. Foto Postkarte in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## macharvard (Dec 7, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Heinkel He116
> 
> View attachment 697643
> 
> ...


Unusual to see them in Japanese markings. Very interesting.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2022)

RAF Westland Whirlwind P7005 SF-H



















orig. Fotos Flugzeug Westland Whirlwind abgeschossen bei „Rhubarb“- Einsatz 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie orig. Fotos Flugzeug Westland Whirlwind abgeschossen bei „Rhubarb“- Einsatz 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2022)

Sopwith Cobham Hispano Suiza engines



















R.A.F: TRI-PLANE ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES 30TH NOV 1951 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for R.A.F: TRI-PLANE ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES 30TH NOV 1951 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 8, 2022)

Nice Picture, but I seriously Doubt that it is powered by Hispano Suiza Radial engines. I suspect it is the 1st prototype powered by the unsuccessful ABC Dragonfly Radials. Hard to be sure, but the pushrod layout seems to be the same.

*



*

Source ABC Dragonfly - Wikipedia


----------



## CAC Woomera (Dec 10, 2022)

OH that's an interesting aircraft, gonna have to read more on it at some point

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 10, 2022)

I've never heard of that one before. Another Sopwith Tripe, cool!


PS. Sop without Camel 🤣 Another line I wish I came up with.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> PS. Sop without Camel 🤣 Another line I wish I came up with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2022)

Freedom's skies

























1941 WW 2 Article FOR FREEDOMS SKIES New U.S. Aircraft Power for Defense 121422 | eBay


For Freedoms Skies. size 11" x 13" in excellent condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## CAC Woomera (Dec 14, 2022)

That's an interesting find! Reminds me of this thing I found awhile ago, should probably scan it at some point and dump some of the photos and text here


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2022)

Heinkel He116 D-AJIE Schlesien














T372 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju90 Fw200 Heinkel He116 | eBay


Entdecken Sie T372 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju90 Fw200 Heinkel He116 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2022)

Potez 630 Nr 4 captured beute














S833 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Beute Potez Frankreich Chartres TOP ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie S833 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Beute Potez Frankreich Chartres TOP ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2022)

MILES M.33 MONITER TARGET TUG NF900 






Miles M.33 Monitor


all this about aviation, airplanes, helicopters,



www.all-aero.com





















LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 ERA PRESS PHOTO MILES M.33 MONITER TARGET TUG NF900 21x15cm | eBay
LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO MILES M.33 MONITER TARGET TUG 21 x 15cm | eBay
LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO MILES M.33 MONITER TARGET TUG 21 x 15cm #2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2022)

Die letzte Junkers G38 am Tag ihrer Vernichtung Hindenburg












D-2500, later D-APIS) had its maiden flight on June 14, 1932. On April 29, 1933, the machine was then Generalfeldmarschall von Hindenburg baptized. In addition to the scheduled service to Amsterdam, Copenhagen and London, the G 38 was used for many special flights, so on September 25, 1932 it flew to Moscow via Königsberg. In 1934, the two G 38s again received new engines, this time the Jumo 204 A, 750 hp diesel engines. In December 1939, the G38, nicknamed ?Adele? was drafted into the Air Force in her old age. In green camouflage with the identification GF+GG, she continued to fly under the command of Otto Brauer, who as Major d.R. had also been activated as a military transport aircraft. On May 17, 1941, the parked machine was set on fire by English fighter planes in Athens-Tatoi and destroyed. Otto Brauer has flown around 1 million kilometers in the cockpit of the G 38. Junkers G 38 - FliegerWeb.com - News Reportagen Videos!










Foto, Wk2, die letzte Junkers G 38 am Tag ihrer Vernichtung (N)50674 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, die letzte Junkers G 38 am Tag ihrer Vernichtung (N)50674 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2022)

Raab-Katzenstein RK-26 Tigerschwalbe Swedish AF ordered 25 RK-26s, military designation Sk 10, from ASJA. Built as two-seat trainers the aircraft were delivered between October 1932 and May 1934; the last was withdrawn from service in 1945. Fieseler F 1














orig. Foto Flugzeug Soldaten Raab-Katzenstein RK.26 Tigerschwalbe Fieseler F-1 | eBay


Entdecken Sie orig. Foto Flugzeug Soldaten Raab-Katzenstein RK.26 Tigerschwalbe Fieseler F-1 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2022)

Yes .. the Raab R.K-26a powered by the Walter 240 h.p engine, flown by Dr. Hans Gullman, Germany.









the source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 2, 2023)

Boulton Paul Defiant L7025















NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 BOULTON PAUL DEFIANT BATTLE OF BRITAIN 6 | eBay


NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF BATTLE OF BRITAIN 1. Condition is New.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2023)




----------

